# Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline



## willitwo (15 Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Habe bei Talkline einen Handyvertrag seit April 2006. Jeden Monat wurden 15-20€ abgebucht.
Handy wurde nur für zirka 2,5 Stunden abgehender Gespräche genutzt während der zwei Jahre. Darauf kündigte ich im März 2008. Man bestätigte die Kündigung zum 30.04.2009???.
Obwohl ich das Handy seit März 2008 nicht mehr benutze,will man von mir für April u.Mai 50,12€.Im Falle einer Nichtzahlung Mahnung mit 7.92€ und Beauftragung eines Inkassobüros bei Nichtzahlung der nächsten Rechnung.(Bankeinzug gibts nicht mehr bei solchen [...]). Ich habe keine Lust,bis zum April nächsten Jahres noch monatlich 18,50€zu blechen. Ist nicht ausserdem diese Kündigundsfrist sittenwiedrig ? Bringt da der Anwalt was oder ist Strafanzeige besser ? Scheuen werde ich beides nicht,sofern die Rechtsschutz das mitmacht.
 Gruß Willi

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



> 11.2 Die Parteien können das Vertragsverhältnis unter Einhaltung
> einer Kündigungsfrist von drei Monaten zum Ende der jeweiligen
> Vertragslaufzeit kündigen.


Da hast du wohl zu spät gekündigt.

http://www.talkline.de/www_talkline_de/kundenservice/informationen/allgemein/agb/download/agb.pdf


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ich möcht dich noch auf einen weiteren wichtigen Punkt hinweisen:


> 3.3 Innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Beendigung des Vertrages hat der
> Kunde die ihm zur Verfügung gestellte SIM - Karte auf seine Kosten an
> Talkline zurück zu senden. Kommt der Kunde dem fristgemäß nach,
> wird Talkline dem Kunden das in der Endabrechnung für die SIM –
> Karte gemäß der Preisliste ausgewiesene Entgelt gutschreiben.



Wenn man das nicht macht entstehen weitere Kosten!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo, mit Schrecken lese ich gerade die Methoden von Talkline. Ich bin auch Kunde und möchte meinen Vertrag kündigen. Das erstemal habe ich bereits per mail (Einschreiben)gekündigt- keine Antwort - Kündigungsschreiben wurde nicht abgeholt! Mein Vertrag endet -glücklicherweise- im Febr. 2009. So habe ich noch Zeit, verschiedene Kündigungsschreiben loszuschicken. Auch den Hinweis mit SIM-Karte (dass sie wieder zurück gesandt werden muss) hatte ich nicht gelesen - dem unregistrierten Gast vom 15.06.2008 herzlichen Dank!!! Wo finde ich jetzt die Preisliste? Nur, um zu sehen, was ich evtl. zurückbekomme? Ich melde mich wieder, sobald ich von Talkline höre. 
Bis dahin seid alle herzlich gegrüßt!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Die Preisliste haben schon viele gesucht und nicht gefunden.
Bei Nicht-Rücksendung werden ca. 10 Euro berechnet (Stand 2007).


			
				talkline schrieb:
			
		

> Geschieht dies nicht, stellen wir den Gegenwert der Karte mit 8,38 Euro zzgl. gesetzlicher Mehrwertsteuer in Rechnung. Aufgrund der eindeutig vorgegebenen Frist ist eine Gutschrift bei nicht fristgerechter Rücksendung der Karte nicht möglich.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Der BGH hat Talkline die Erhebung einer Deaktivierungsgebühr sogar verboten:
teltarif.de News: BGH: Deaktivierungsgebühren für Mobilfunkanschlüsse rechtswidrig

Seitdem nennt man das ganze einfach "Gegenwert der Karte" (die bei Erwerb "nicht in das Eigentum des Käufers" übergeht) und bei Rückgabe der Karte "zurückerstattet wird".
Dummdreiste Augenwischerei !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo, vielen Dank für die schnelle Info! ...und wo kann ich dieses Zitat lesen? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man keinen Zugriff auf die Preislisten hat!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Das Zitat ist aus der Antwort-Mail auf meine Beschwerden bei Talkline.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ja, super! Ich hoffe, dass ich es schaffe, den Vertrag zu kündigen! Ist Ihre/deine Meinung, ich sollte es sofort per Einschreiben/Rückschein erledigen, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein?!


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...und wo kann ich dieses Zitat lesen?


Ist wohl eine Standardantwort. Mit gleichem Wortlaut zum selben Thema in   anderen  Foren in 2006
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=talkline+Gegenwert+Rücksendung&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Kartengebühr für SIM Karte berechnet(nicht Bestandteil der AGB TalklineAbzocke) - 123recht.net
http://www.handytarife.de/forum/mobilcom-debitel-talkline-co/206-talkline-spiele.html
http://www.opel-problemforum.de/f19...nfo-um-spaeteren-aerger-kosten-vermeiden.html


----------



## Mary Jo (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo, ich habe mich gerade im Forum angemeldet und heiße Mary Jo. Ich werde gleich einmal ins Forum 2006 gehen und nachsehen, was es dort so gibt.


----------



## Mary Jo (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Guten Abend, so, nun habe ich meinen Vertrag bei Talkline gekündigt, und zwar habe ich ein Kündigungsschreiben in Word erstellt, es unterschrieben und eingescannt. Dieses Schreiben habe ich per e-mail-Einschreiben an Talkline gesandt ... und siehe da, bereits nach 4 Tagen hatte ich die Kündigungsbestätigung per Post im Briefkasten. Also, ich bin nun doch sprachlos, dass alles so reibungslos ablief. Anscheinend haben sich die "schlechten" Angewohnheiten nun gelegt. Ich jedenfalls bin jetzt beruhigt und warte auf das Ende des Vertrages. Es grüßt Mary Jo


----------



## Unregistriert (13 November 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, habe 2 Wochen zu spät gekündigt und soll jetzt 12 Monate weiter blechen. Die Sim-Karte hab ich schon vor Monaten entsorgt.

Von mir bekommen die keinen Pfennig mehr. Da sollen die mal erst vor Gericht gehen. Das trauen die sich aber nicht, weil Sie dann verlieren egal was in deren AGB steht. Danach dürfen die dann mit dieser Masche niemanden mehr abzocken, auch nicht versuchen.

Ich kann immer nur empfehlen sich nichts gefallen zu lassen. Gesetze sind für Menschen da und nicht für irgendwelche Institutionen, die Menschen mit ihrer Gesetzinterpretation abzocken wollen.

Wehrt Euch gegen die Abzocker.


----------



## Teleton (13 November 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Schau mal hier ins Gesetz


			
				§309 BGB  schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unwirksam ....
> Ziffer 9(Laufzeit bei Dauerschuldverhältnissen)
> 
> bei einem Vertragsverhältnis, das die regelmäßige Lieferung von Waren oder die regelmäßige Erbringung von Dienst- oder Werkleistungen durch den Verwender zum Gegenstand hat,
> ...





> Da sollen die mal erst vor Gericht gehen. Das trauen die sich aber nicht, weil Sie dann verlieren egal was in deren AGB steht.


Glaube mir, grade in solchen Sachen gehen die vor Gericht.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 November 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hab mal ne frage.

Gibt es eigentlich irgenteinen anderen Anbieter,der die Sim zurückhaben will?
Mir ist keiner bekannt. Wenn es einen gibt korrigiert mich bitte.

Ich meine,was damit denn noch passiert.Die Sim Karte wird doch garantiert weggeworfen.
Oder etwa nicht?


Und eine Frage an die Talklinekunden.
Man bekommt doch garantiert eine Rechnung zum Beginn des Vertrages.
Hab bei meiner mal nachgesehen und festgestellt,dass Handy und Sim-karte für die üblichen 1€ draufstehen.
Ich kenne mich nicht mit Talkline aus,aber wenn die Sim-karte mit auf der Rechnung steht 
gehört diese doch mir oder seh Ich das falsch?


----------



## Unregistriert (14 November 2008)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Scheint so,als wäre Ich nicht informiert gewesen.

Aber es wollen wohl viele Anbieter die sim zurück.

Da hab Ich wohl die A-karte.
Bei meinen Anbieter steht in den AGB's allerdings keine frist!
Ist da jetzt noch was zu retten nach 4Wochen?
Die letzte Rechnung kommt ja noch.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Früher war neben der Aktivierungsgebühr bei vielen anbietern ein deaktivierungsgebühr üblich. die wurde, imho total richtig, gekippt (s.o.). Die karte geht meines wissens bei keinem anbieter in den besitz der kunden über. entsprechend kann jeder anbieter die karte zurückverlangen oder einen pfand (bei TL 9,97) einziehen.

ob das nun gut/richtig ist oder nicht kann man lange diskutieren, aber: sie dürfen das. kunden die kündigen sind idR froh weg zu sein und machen wegen knapp 10€ auch keinen riesen aufstand.

btw.: ich glaube nicht, dass TL jemanden verklagt: sie geben ihre ansprüche an inkassounternehmen ab die auf solche fälle spezialisiert sind. die ansprüche sind vertraglich festgelegt und idR wasserdicht. mit denen hat man so gar keinen spaß und mindestens nauch noch einen negativen schufa-eintrag. je nachdem was man im leben noch so vorhat kostet der einen deutlich mehr als 12 monate x 20 € oder so.

und die preisliste hab ich gerade nach 3 minuten suchen gefunden bei downloads
http://www.talkline.de/kundenservic...n/tipps_tricks/download/talkline_services.pdf

ist alles nur meine meinung, ich will hier keine werbung machen, aber was denkt ihr denn wozu es kündigungsfristen gibt? TL verkackt bestimmt eine menge dinge, aber wer zu spät kündigt hat imho einfach keinen grund sich zu beschweren (egal bei welchem anbieter)

mfg
jens

p.s.: frohes neues


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Meine Erfahrungen mit Talkline:
Im November 2006 schloss ich über eine Werbung (Reklamezettel in der Wochenwerbung) einen vermittelten Talkline Vertrag im Tarif "Easy Spar" ab. Die monatliche Grundgebühr sollte bei 5,95 Euro liegen.
 In der Dezemberrechnung von 2006 wurde mir eine einmalige "Vertriebsservicegebühr" in Rechnung gestellt. Hierüber wurde der Kunde zuvor in der Werbung nicht informiert. Von anderen Mobilfunkanbietern ist mir die Erhebung einer solchen Gebühr nicht bekannt. 
 Bereits ab Januar 07 (nur knapp zwei Monate später) wurde die Grundgebühr wegen der Mehrwertsteuererhöhung erhöht. Sie betrug seitdem monatlich 6,10 Euro! In der Werbung wurde auch nach Januar 2007 für Neukunden der Tarif weiterhin mit 5,95 Euro angeboten. Altkunden hatten das Nachsehen! 
 Nach Beendigung der Laufzeit des Vertrages berechnet Talkline rund 10 Euro für die Sim-Karte. Auch so etwas ist mir bei anderen Anbietern, bei denen ich zuvor war bzw. noch bin, noch nicht unter gekommen. Der Kunde erhält den Betrag nur erstattet, wenn er binnen einer vorgegebenen Zeit auf eigene Kosten die Sim-Karte an Talkline zurücksendet. Dies habe ich einen Tag nach der Deaktivierung dann sogar per Übergabeeinschreiben gemacht. Trotzdem erhielt ich in der gestrigen Abschlussrechnung die ca. 10 Euro für die Simkarte in Rechnung gestellt! Eine Rücksendung wäre in meinen Unterlagen nicht vermerkt (so die tel. Auskunft der Talkline-Hotline auf meine Nachfrage). Ich solle die Bestätigung der Post an Talkline faxen. Das habe ich gemacht. Ich machte Talkline darauf aufmerksam, dass ich ggf. die unberechtigte Abbuchung von meiner Bank zurückholen werde. Hiervon riet mir der Talklinemitarbeiter ab, da ich dann mit einer Gebühr von 20 Euro wegen Rücklastschrift zu rechnen hätte! Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob die mir weitere Probleme machen werden (trotz meines Postnachweises) oder mir nach dem Hin und Her die Gebühr erstattet wird. 
 Zuletzt stößt mir auf, dass sich Talkline hinter einer teuren 01805-Nummer „verschanzt“. 
All dies macht das einst günstige Angebot teurer und teurer... Ich bin froh, dass mein Vertrag nun ausgelaufen ist.


----------



## alsodrei (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo,
habe gestern folgendes an Talkline geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> die Erhebung einer einmaligen Gebühr für die Mobilfunkkarte über netto 8.37 Euro will ich
> nicht bezahlen. Ihre Mitarbeiterin hat mir im Frühjahr 2007, als ich zu einem anderen
> Mobilfunk-Anbieter wechselte, versichert, dass außer den monatlichen Beträgen in Höhe von
> ...



Erhielt heute von talkline folgendes E-Mail:


> Nun zur Beantwortung Ihres Anliegens:
> 
> Sie beanstanden die Gebühr für die Mobilfunkkarte.
> 
> ...



Habe folgendes zurückgemailt:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> mit dieser Beurteilung bin ich absolut nicht einverstanden. Es ist doch wohl
> schlechter Service, nein Irreführung, wenn Ihre Mitarbeiterin also falsche
> ...



Die wissen eben wie Sie für nichts tun Geld machen! Liebe Gerichte, lasst Deutschland nicht zum Wilden Westen werden, wer prüft denn solche AGB's. Schweinerei! Entschuldigung für die drastischen Worte mir fällt aber nichts passenderes ein.


----------



## alsodrei (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Antwort talkline von heute:


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Na, da hab ich überhaupt nicht mit gerechnet. Doch ändert das überhaupt nichts daran, dass dies bescheuerte AGB bestehen bleiben darf. Hintertürchen zum Geld... 
Wir Kunden müssen uns noch viel besser gegenseitig informieren, das ist unsere Kraft.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Unregistriert (8 März 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo,
ich habe am 06.03.09 meine Simkarte zurückgeschickt an folgende Adresse:
debitel
Niederlassung Elmshorn
Talklineplatz 1
25337 Elmshorn.
Am 07.03.09 war der Brief, welcher per Einschreiben verwschickt wurde (2,15 EURO) wieder bei mir. Da ich leider keine Papierrechnung habe was auch von Talkline versaut wurde, kann ich nun nicht ersehen was mir vom Konto abgezogen wird. Ich bin seit dem 01.03.09 nicht mehr bei Takline und habe auch meine alte handynummer nicht mehr.  Telefonisch ist Talkline nur für 14 CENT pro Minute zu erreichen, was die nächste Sauerei ist. TALKLINE kann ich niemanden empfehlen. 
mfg. MAX


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ich bezahle jeden Monat meine Rechnungen , und bekomme wochen später Mahnungen  ohne berechtigung , da ich die Sim seid 8 Monaten nicht mehr Nutze , kann ich nicht verstehen warum da ständig neue kosten entstehen .
Leider läuft der  Vertrag erst nächstes Jahr aus und ich habe schon soviel bezahlt!
Kann man nicht trotzdem kündigen.
Ich finde das solch eine sauerei von dieser unseriösen Firma !
Bitte um Rat !!!!

Gruß Kim


----------



## D_Devil (14 April 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bezahle jeden Monat meine Rechnungen , und bekomme wochen später Mahnungen  ohne berechtigung , da ich die Sim seid 8 Monaten nicht mehr Nutze , kann ich nicht verstehen warum da ständig neue kosten entstehen .
> Leider läuft der  Vertrag erst nächstes Jahr aus und ich habe schon soviel bezahlt!
> Kann man nicht trotzdem kündigen.
> Ich finde das solch eine sauerei von dieser unseriösen Firma !
> ...




Du hasts erfasst: "Vertrag"  heißt Bindung, selbst wenn Du die Leistung nicht nutzt! Evtl gibts eine Kulanzregelung, d.h., dass Du evtl nicht die volle Grundgebühr zahlen musst, sondern nur eine Art Abschlagszahlung, die evtl auch als Abschlussrechnung bzw. "Einmalzahlung" bei Dir eintrudeln könnte.

Sofern die Kosten überall aufgeschlüsselt sind, wie schon den vorigen Links zu entnehmen, solltest Du Dich besser vorher informieren, bevor Fehler passieren. Merke: Hotline Mitarbeiter erzählen einem auch nicht immer das gleiche, es werden gerne auch Halbtags -Studenten für solche Jobs eingestellt (ist zumindest in meiner Firma der Fall  )

Gut, das mit den Mahnungen is scho komisch, musst Du Dich halt durchfragen, per Mail bzw. Kontaktformular habe ich auch immer eine zufriedenstellende Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Den [.........] Talkline kannst in die Tonne treten. Kann viele Sachen die hier bereits gesagt worden sind nur bestätigen.

Kündigungen mögen die gar nicht. Komischerweise geht bei denen immer soviel Post verloren, das der Briefkasten für Kündigungen wohl eine direkte Verbindung zum Reisswolf hat.

Wenn man ein wenig google´t, kommt man eigentlich nur noch zu dem schluss das die hinter schloss und riegel gehören oder denen ein wenig körperkontakt fehlt.

Die SIM-Karte einzubehalten hat sich leider zu einem richtigen übel gemausert.

Warum wollen sie die zurück? Ganz einfach! Dort sind jede menge Daten gespeichert. Wo sich nämlich wer, wann aufgehalten hat. Bzw. von wo nach wo telefoniert worden ist. Stasimethoden sind IN.

Im übrigen stand in den früheren AGB der Talkline, wie auch bei anderen Handyanbietern drin, das die Karte in den Besitz des Kunden nach Auslauf des vertrages übergeht. Dann änderte man diese mit einem winzigkleinen vermerk in der rechnung, wo man eine hotlinenummer anrufen musste, damit die änderung der agb einen nicht betrifft und man das behalten durfte was einem vertraglich zugesichert wurde.

usw.

Mir sicherte man damals auf deren eigener Homepage zu, das man bei Vertragsabschluss 600 Frei-SMS bekommen würde ..... die ich bis zum heutigen Tag nicht erhielt, anrufen bei deren service eh nichts brachte ausser zusätzliche kosten. Heute wird sogar geleugnet das es das jemals gab.
Wenn noch über das damalige werbeangebot bescheid weiss, wäre ich sehr erfreut davon zu hören. Weil bei der hinzunahme von zeugen, eine strafanzeige bei der polizei wegen betrugs wesentlich höhere gewichtung bekommen dürfte und man solchem [] einfach das handwerk legen muss.

zumindest dürfen sie sich jetzt nicht mehr hinter anonymen nummern verstecken, was vorher zu reichlich Telefonbelästigung führte.

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ich bin auch von talkline abgezokt mit Gebühren von 1 Mahnung 68 € pro Karte
Meine Empfehlung Finger We, denn wir als Verbraucher haben schlechte Position gegenüber AGB´s von solsche Anbieter.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

HAllo Ertsmal,

habe auch einen Talkline Vertrag gehabt.
Vertrag wurde rechtzeitig gekündigt und die Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen. Habe auch eine Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten. Und nun kommt es:
Talkline hat weiterhin abgebucht. Die Rücklastschriften immer wieder angemahn und mit Inkasso und Spere gedroht. (Guter Witz, war ja nicht mehr bei denen)
Erst nachdem ich einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet habe, konnte diesere nach 3xmaligem Schreiben Talkline ruhig stellen. Die Kosten für den Rechtsanwalt werde ich jetzt aber wohl einklagen müssen. Begründung Tlkline: Uns liegt nichts vor!

Ich kann nur empfehlen: Finger weg von Talkline.


----------



## passer (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Wenn Einschreiben dann Einwurfeinschreiben.

Der Empfänger kann es nicht verweigern und es ist günstiger.


----------



## Intruder (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo Leute,
  bin neu hier und hab mal ne Frage. Meine Frau ist seit März 2003 bei Talkline. Ende Juni 2009 haben wir den Vertrag gekündigt.
Heute kam die Kündigungsbestätigung. Allerdings schreiben die, dass die Kündigung erst am 31.03.2011 wirksam wird. Ist das rechtlich i.O. Ich dachte immer, die Laufzeit verlängert sich um 1 Jahr. Hier bin ich aber bei 18 Monaten. Hat damit schon mal jemand Erfahrung gehabt?
  Über Eure Hilfe, Meinung würde ich mich freuen.
  Grüßle :cry:


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Du hättest 4 Wochen vor dem 31.3.2009 kündigen müssen.
Die haben jetzt  die Kündigung zum 31.3.2010 angenommen, 
1 Jahr zum 31.03.2011

Scheint korrekt.


----------



## Intruder (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Aber Talkline schreibt in ihrer AGB:
12.2 Die Parteien können das Vertragsverhältnis unter Einhaltung einer Kündigungsfrist von
drei Monaten zum Ende der jeweiligen Vertragslaufzeit kündigen.
Folglich wäre doch am 31.03.2010 Vertragsende.


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Intruder schrieb:


> zum Ende der jeweiligen Vertragslaufzeit


Und die beträgt bei deiner Frau eben zwei Jahre = Laufzeitfalle. Hoffentlich bekommt sie wenigstens ein neues Händi oder eine Gutschrift auf Gesprächsguthaben (= macht i. d. R. bei 10 € Grudgebühr etwa 100-120 €).


----------



## Teleton (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Nee, haut auch nicht hin. Mehr als 1 Jahr Verlängerung geht nicht (§309 Ziffer 9 BGB).
Deine Frau wird aber doch nicht seit 2003 den gleichen Tarif oder dasselbe Händy haben? Wenn solche Tarifänderungen oder "Geschenke"erfolgen ist das ein neuer Vertrag mit neuer Erstlaufzeit von zwei Jahren..


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Intruder schrieb:


> Aber Talkline schreibt in ihrer AGB:
> 12.2 Die Parteien können das Vertragsverhältnis unter Einhaltung einer Kündigungsfrist von
> drei Monaten zum Ende der jeweiligen Vertragslaufzeit kündigen.
> Folglich wäre doch am 31.03.2010 Vertragsende.



Dann muss ich mich korrigieren, du hättest drei Monate (nicht vier Wochen)
vor dem 31.3.2009 kündigen müssen, um am 31.3.2010 rauszukommen.

Das hast du versäumt.
Also 31.3.2011


----------



## Teleton (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mich korrigieren, du hättest drei Monate (nicht vier Wochen)
> vor dem 31.3.2009 kündigen müssen, um am 31.3.2010 rauszukommen.
> 
> Das hast du versäumt.
> Also 31.3.2011


Stimmt nicht.
_du hättest drei Monate (nicht vier Wochen)
vor dem 31.3.2009 kündigen müssen, um am 31.3.200*9* rauszukommen.
_Zum 31.03.09 war zu spät, also Verlängerung um 1 Jahr:31.03.20*10*


----------



## Intruder (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo Leute,
erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Meine Frau hat im September 2006 ein neues Handy bekommen mit Vertragsverlängerung um 24 Monate.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo Leute , 
Ich hab auch einen Vertrag bei Talkline ich weiß nicht recht wie ich die Kündigung angehen soll , ich möchte nichts falsch machen also kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Kündigung
am besten Schrieben soll ?

Liebe Grüße Jessy.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ach nicht mehr nötig ich habs.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, mit Schrecken lese ich gerade die *Methoden von Talkline*. Ich bin auch Kunde und möchte meinen Vertrag kündigen. Das erstemal habe ich bereits per mail (Einschreiben)gekündigt- keine Antwort - Kündigungsschreiben wurde nicht abgeholt! Mein Vertrag endet -glücklicherweise- im Febr. 2009. So habe ich noch Zeit, verschiedene Kündigungsschreiben loszuschicken. Auch den Hinweis mit SIM-Karte (dass sie wieder zurück gesandt werden muss) hatte ich nicht gelesen - dem unregistrierten Gast vom 15.06.2008 herzlichen Dank!!! Wo finde ich jetzt die Preisliste? Nur, um zu sehen, was ich evtl. zurückbekomme? Ich melde mich wieder, sobald ich von Talkline höre.
> Bis dahin seid alle herzlich gegrüßt!!!



Also ich bin auch Talkline-Kunde und habe mir bei der Vertragsunterzeichnung die Vertrags- & Geschäftsbedingungen VORHER durchgelesen. Demnach kann man(n) den Elmshornern hier nicht Methode, sondern dem Kunden in diesem wie auch in dem Fall mit der nicht eingehaltenen Kündingsfrist nur die eigene Naivität unterstellen. Methode hat einfach nur das Unterjubeln von neuen Verträgen, um eine Vorzeitige Vertragsverlängerung zu erwirken (neuer Laufzeitvertrag). Andererseits sind 24 Monate Laufzeit auch keine "Falle", sondern schlicht eine Möglichkeit des Unternehmens, das teure Handy zu refinanzieren. Durchaus legitim, wenn man bedenkt, dass man ein 300 Euro Gerät (oder teurer) für nur einen Euro überlassen bekommt.

Also Leute, lest euch die Vertragsmodalitäten VOR der Unterschrift durch, bevor ihr Betrug oder ähnliches Unterstellt. Der Schuss kann nämlich auch nach hinten losgehen.

Meine Kündigung bekommt Talkline übrigens fristgerecht VOR ablauf der Kündigungsfrist. Und das auch nur, weil mir deren ewige Anrufe wegen der ach-so-tollen neuen Angebote, Partnerkarten oder sonstiges, trotz Unterlassungsbitte gehörig auf den NErv gehen. Da wird "Kundenservice" kontraproduktiv angewendet.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ich bedanke mich für die Information zum Thema Kündigung und zum Geschäftsgebahren von Talkline. Die Firma hat ja auch wirtschaftliche Problen, wie im Internet zu lesen ist.

Mein Thema sind die Option, die einem untergejubelt werden. Anfangs noch kostenlos gehen diese nach 3 Monaten in kostenpflichte Optionen über. Im Vertrag oder im Angebot steht davon nicht. Steht irgendwo auf eine der Seiten, die eigentlich nicht direkt zum Vertrag gehören. Auch günstige Basispreise, die sich später durch rechnerische Weise aus Grundpreis und einem Rabatt ergeben, der nach 24 Monaten wegfällt, sind im Angbot nicht klar erkennbar.
Ich würde gerne hierüber Erfahrungen sammeln. Meinen Vertrag werde ich auf jeden Fall fristgerecht kündigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der BGH hat Talkline die Erhebung einer Deaktivierungsgebühr sogar verboten:
> teltarif.de News: BGH: Deaktivierungsgebühren für Mobilfunkanschlüsse rechtswidrig
> 
> Seitdem nennt man das ganze einfach "Gegenwert der Karte" (die bei Erwerb "nicht in das Eigentum des Käufers" übergeht) und bei Rückgabe der Karte "zurückerstattet wird".
> Dummdreiste Augenwischerei !!!



In meinen Augen sind das [.......] - ich zahl die 8 EUR und gut - Talkline und ihre ganzen Tochterunternehmen können mich mal kreuzweise am...

Das hab ich in 10 Jahren t-mobile noch nicht erlebt, was talkline hier meiner Frau bietet.


----------



## unregistriert (13 September 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo Zusammen,
bin auch gerade dabei zu kündigen. Der Vertrag ist am 16.12.2006 abgeschlossen worden
(24 Monate Mindestlaufzeit + 12 automatische Verlängerung)

ALSO: 
1. spätestens Morgen 14.9. Brief per Einschreiben losschicken, damit TL die Kündigung zum
   16.9. hat.
2. Nach Kündigungsbestätigung zum 16.12.2009 innerhalb von 14 Tagen SIMkarte (vorher  
   gespeicherte Daten löschen) zu TL schicken

RICHTIG, oder?

UND: besser Einschreiben Rückschein oder Einwurfeinschreiben ?
wäre schön wenn ein Wissender sich heute noch meldet
LG


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

muss man wirklich 2 Jahre warten bis man den Vertrag kündigen kann, oder kommt man auch früher aus dem Vertrag heraus?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> muss man wirklich 2 Jahre warten bis man den Vertrag kündigen kann, oder kommt man auch früher aus dem Vertrag heraus?



man kann früher kündigen, man kommt aber erst nach 2 jahren raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo zusammen...habe erst vor kurzem erst einen vertrag bei talkline abgeschlossen bin aber jetzt schon höchst unzufrieden, habe auch schon des öfteren dort angerufen und eigentlich nur beleidigungen gehört, weil ich mich unter anderem beschwert habe warum meine prämie so lange auf sie warten lässt. Wie kann ich am besten kündigen ohne das sie mich gleich wieder abwimmeln? und was schreibe ich in die kündigung?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich möcht dich noch auf einen weiteren wichtigen Punkt hinweisen:
> 
> 
> Wenn man das nicht macht entstehen weitere Kosten!



wievil wert es sein


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Es ist beruhigend beim Surfen auf Menschen zu treffen, die haargenau so blöde sind, wie man selbst ist. Meine Erfahrungen mit Talkline habe ich auch...Vertrag gemacht, halbes Jahr später auf einen Anruf hin, eine Zusatzkarte geordert. Danach den Vertrag fristgemäß gekündigt, weil es mittlerweile günstigere Provider gab.Bestätigung gab's auch. Irgendwann habe ich nachfolgende Abbuchungen von meinem Konto by Talkline bemerkt...Ging irgendwie unter, weil es immer nur  10 Euro-haumichtot waren. Laut der Talkline-ine eine Folge des nicht gekündigten Zusatzkartenvertrags. Auf meine Frage, wie ich denn eine Karte, die unter derselben Nummer wie ein gekündigter Vertrag läuft, denn nutzen soll, antwortete sie schlicht mit"selbst schuld, da haben wir wieder einen erwischt". 
Also...lieber mache ich Verträge mit der Mafia oder dem Finanzamt....insgesamt zwar auch nicht befriedigend, aber die halten wenigstens ihr Wort.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ich kann auch nur alle warnen einen Vertrag bei Talkline oder deditel wie sie ja jetzt heißen abzuschließen. Nach überprüfen meiner Rechnungen hatte ich festgestellt, das viel mehr abgebucht wurde. Bei einen Anruf bei TL wurde mir gesagt das sie eine Vertriebsservice-Gebühr in Höhe von 4,99 € berechnet wurde. Nach meiner frage wo denn diese Gebühr bei meinem Vertrag steht bekam ich zur Antwort das der Händler/Vermittler mich nicht auf diese Gebühr hinweisen muß - und es ja im kleingedruckten der AGB befindet - wo ich es aber bis jetzt nicht finden konnte.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo, warum sperrt ihr nicht einfach das Konto und lasst zuviel abgebuchte Beträge zurück holen. Soll doch talkline nachfordern. Einfach nicht zahlen. Vor Gericht fallen sie bei diesen Geschäften durch. Wenn Leistungen verlagt werden, für die ich nicht unterschrieben habe, dann will ich doch mal sehn, wie das talkline dem Richter erklärt.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ich muss gerade schmunzeln über Beitrag #38(?) glaube ich. Der Typ, der schreibt, dass alle hier selber schuld sind. In einem Teil der Fälle mag das zutreffen - aber das Gros der Fälle ist nur durch die kriminelle Energie seitens Talkline zu erklären. 
Ein Beispiel ist der Fall, den ich gerade in meiner Familie erlebe: Vertrag abgeschlossen. Zwischendurch wurde mehrfach angerufen und eine Zweitkarte angeboten. Beim dritten oder vierten Anruf wurde diese akzeptiert, "damit Ruhe ist". (Hätten die mich gefragt - einfach Anrufverbot aussprechen...). Kurz nach dem Erhalt wurde diese zurückgeschickt und per Fax eine Stornierung verlangt. Diese wurde von Talkline akzeptiert, Bestätigung liegt vor. Jetzt, wo der Hauptvertrag gekündigt ist wird trotzdem weiter abgebucht. Eben auf die stornierte Zweitkarte. Die wurden darauf hingewiesen, Geld wird zurückgeholt, aber die hören nicht auf. Der Witz ist jetzt - und das ist womöglich der Trick, mit dem die das "Wasserdicht" machen wollen -, dass in der Stornobestätigung die Nummer der Zweitkarte mit einem FEHLER angegeben ist. Ich halte die Stornierung trotzdem für Wirksam, weil sie ja nur eingegangen sein muss - und wenn Talkline reagiert, dann ist sie das. 
Wie gesagt, ich nenne das kriminell. Sobald von denen mal ein Schreiben kommt(momentan wird nur versucht, immer höhere Beträge zu holen), geht es wohl zum Anwalt. Der wird aber dann, dank meiner Recherchen hier, ein wenig gebrieft, so dass da nicht auch getrickst wird(wie hier schon beschrieben).


----------



## mama69 (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo bin zwar neu, bin aber ein Opfer sein! (Vertrag über Werbung,seit 2006)
hab mal ne Frage. Hab das erstemal vor ca. einem Jahr gekündigt, es wurde mir gesagt(telefonisch), ich kann früherstens 2011 kündigen. Jetzt wurde mir, trotz bezahlter Rechnungen mein Handy und zweit Handy gesperrt! Was kann ich tun? Rechtsanwalt oder "aussitzen"? wer kann helfen? GuK Mama69


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo,
ich habe gerade die Seite hier gefunden,da ich soeben mit Talkline telefoniert habe,zuvor mehrere Faxe hin geschickt habe,Antwort von Talkline bekam ich in Form von Rechnungen,Kündigung der 2 Handyverträge hatte ich schon vor 2 Jahren gemacht,rechtskräftig,dachte ich zumindest,Talkline behauptet nie was von mir erhalten zu haben,habe meine 2 Kündigung dann schriftlich eingereicht,und die 3 Kündigung dann schriftlich per Einschreiben,da hieß es dann ja aber erst  zum 30.11.09,supi dachte ich das kann doch nicht sein,doch Talkline mußte ein weiteres Jahr bezahlt werden,toll,wir sind jetzt im Jahr 2010,Talkine schickt mir weiter Rechnungen und Folgemahnungen,die Rechnung wird immer höher,ich schickte bereits das 2 mal Fax hin ,zuletzt zur Kenntnisnahme,schickte dieses Fax 2 mal sogar hin,Antwort von Talkline,Rechnung mit Abschlussrechnung 31.12.09,????????????????????????????

Kann mir noch jemand folgen ????

Ich reif dann eben bei Talkline an,meine Kosten natürlich,und fragte was der ganze Mist soll,Antwort,ich  hätte noch bis dahin bezahlen müßen und auch jeden weiteren Monat,da ich die Sim Karten nicht zurück geschickt hätte,ich weiss von nix,denn bei mir im Vertrag steht sowas nicht drin,somit soll ich nun Monat für Monat weiter zahlen,die Sim Karten gibt es bei uns seit 2,5 Jahren schon nicht mehr,denn da haben wir aufgehört darüber zu tel,und ich habe nur noch die Gebühr bezahlt.

Ende ist nun das ich mir wohl einen Anwalt nehmen muß,oder was meint ihr wie komme ich da jemals rauß???


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ursprüngliche Nachricht folgt: ------------------------




> sehr geehrte damen und herren hiermit kündige ich meinen vertrag 41609319***** tel. nr. 01749789**** mit sofortiger wirkung bitte um schritliche bestätigung danke


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Bitte ganz laut vorlesen, am besten fünfmal wiederholen: 

"Hier ist Computerbetrug.de *nicht* Talkline"


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Das verstehen so viele nicht...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

ähnliches aus eigener Erfahrung mit Talkline zu berichten aus München!
folgender Tipp: Einzugsermächtigung mit sofortiger Wirkung widerrufen (Einschreiben!!! und mit Mail) und die tatsächliche Summe (bei Nichtnutzung der Karte nur die vertraglich vereinbarte Grundgebühr) zahlen. Anschließend wird sich talkline mit der Zahlungsumstellung einverstanden erklären (müssen!), talkline will dafür aber eine verbotene mtl. Zusatzgebühr von ca. 2,50€ zzgl MWSt.. dies ist ein Verstoß gegen Verbraucherschutzvorschriften!!! der Verbraucher muss den Zahlungsweg bestimmen dürfen, in den Verträgen und den AGB ist kein Wort über solch eine Gebühr, zumal sie nicht beziffert aufgeführt wird, so kann kein Verbraucher vorher wissen, was auf ihn zukommt. ein Verweis auf Preislisten ist unzulässig, da diese den Verbraucher benachteiligen.  talkline darf das nicht!!! ihr müsst das nicht zahlen!!! 
ihr dürft keine Angst vor einem Mahnverfahren haben, denn ihr müsst einem Mahnbescheid nur fristgerecht widersprechen und darlegen, wie talkline sich vertragswidrig verhalten hat euch gegenüber als Verbraucher und das ganze verursacht hat. Anschließend müsste talkline Klage einreichen, aber bei den Summen lohnt sich das für die nicht. 
und noch was:  wenn talkline-debitel klagt, dann dürfen die es nur bei dem Gericht machen, wo ihr euren Wohnsitz habt. Das Gericht wird dabei die vielen "talkline Opfermeldungen" im Internet als Indiz für eine systematische unzulässigen Taktik bewerten dürfen. Ihr solltet auf jeden Fall eure EMails und die Antworten ausdrucken sowie die Rückscheine von den Einschreiben aufbewahren. das ganze mal sachlich betrachtet....


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ihr dürft keine Angst vor einem Mahnverfahren haben, denn ihr müsst einem Mahnbescheid nur fristgerecht widersprechen *und darlegen, wie talkline sich vertragswidrig verhalten hat*


Es muß überhaupt nichts begründet werden:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Ein Kreuzchen genügt 
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## 201781215 (2 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Kündigung:
 Warum zu lange bis 30.10.10 kündigen,
normalweise 3 Monate Kündigung bis zum 30.06.10

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Antje Wetzel


----------



## Unregistriert (2 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo, 
meine Kündigung bei Talkline ging nach sechs Jahren Vertragsverhältnis mit denen problemlos vonstatten. Habe sofort die Bestätigung bekommen. Genervt haben mich nur die Anrufe von denen das ich doch meine Kündigung zurück nehmen soll. Bei einem Anruf sagte ich blöderweise "dann schicken Sie mir mal das Angebot zu". Das war ein Fehler. Ehe ich das Angebot schriftlich hatte, hat mir der Berater von Talkline meinen Vertrag schon umgestellt.
Ich rief sofort dort an und man sagte mir ich solle das "Angebot" schriftlich kündigen. Vorsichtshalber tat ich dies dann auch per Einschreiben. Erst nach ca. einem Monat (nach 2 weiteren Telefonaten mit Warteschleife von 5-10 Minuten a 0,14 C/Min.) und zwei Kontaktformularen war ich wieder in meinem alten Vertrag. Allerdings habe ich 14 Tage auf den neuen Vertrag telefoniert und somit auch die höhere Grundgebühr gezahlt. Da ich aber fristgerecht (innerhalb von 14 Tagen) "dieses telef. Angebot" gekündigt habe, wollte ich diese Rechnung in dieser Höhe nicht bezahlen sondern nur nach meinem alten Vertrag abgerechnet werden. Ich drohte mit Rückbuchung. Nach zweimonatiger Ignorierung seitens Talkline habe ich den Betrag zurück buchen lassen und die Rechnung nach meinem alten Vertrag beglichen. Meine nächste Rechnung ist um diese Rückbuchungsgebühr höher zusätzlich der Sperrung meiner SIM-Karte (für eine Nacht) in Höhe von 15,--€. Somit soll ich jetzt 56,30 Euro bezahlen wobei ich eigentlich nur 7,60 zu bezahlen hätte. Ich werde diesen Betrag ebenfalls zurück buchen lassen und die 7,60 Euro überweisen. Ab 16.04.2010 bin ich aus dem Vertrag raus. Dann bin ich mal gespannt was die machen. Ich lass mir das auf jeden Fall nicht bieten. Hat jemand einen gleich gelagerten Fall mit Talkline erlebt? Für eine Rückinfo wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Wenn RA Schreiben (S. , P.  und K.  von Talkline kommen, hat es keinen Sinn anzurufen und etwas nachzufragen. Die Püppchen an der Leitung sind völlig überfordert, hatten wohl nie eine Telefonschulung und legen mitten im Gespräch, nachdem sie einen vorher anschreien, enfach auf. Und das nachdem man ca. 15 Minuten in der Warteschleife warten musste. Am besten nie einen Vertrag bei Talkline unterschreiben. Wir hatten nach einer Mahnung doppelt bezahlt. Aber das hat Talkline nicht interessiert -  haben weitergemahnt und nicht zurückgezahlt oder verrechnet!!!


----------



## Teleton (12 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anschließend wird sich talkline mit der Zahlungsumstellung einverstanden erklären (müssen!), talkline will dafür aber eine verbotene mtl. Zusatzgebühr von ca. 2,50€ zzgl MWSt.. dies ist ein Verstoß gegen Verbraucherschutzvorschriften!!! der Verbraucher muss den Zahlungsweg bestimmen dürfen, in den Verträgen und den AGB ist kein Wort über solch eine Gebühr, zumal sie nicht beziffert aufgeführt wird, so kann kein Verbraucher vorher wissen, was auf ihn zukommt.


Das ist nicht ganz zutreffend. Im Dauerschuldverhältnis mit wiederkehrenden verhältnismäßig geringen Beträgen ist es zulässig in den AGB ein angemessenes Entgelt für alternative Zahlungswege zu verlangen, solange ein kostenfreier Weg zur Zahlung besteht. Ist so ca. 2000 vom LG Düsseldorf entschieden worden (bin zu faul zum suchen), als angemessen wurden 5,- DM im Monat angesehen. Von dieser Möglichkeit haben eigentlich alle Mobilfunkanbieter in ihren AGB Gebrauch gemacht (was natürlich noch mal geprüft werden müsste).


> Anschließend müsste talkline Klage einreichen, aber bei den Summen lohnt sich das für die nicht.


Wenn die sich sicher sind klagen die auch Kleinbeträge ein. Durch die zusätzlich geltend gemachten Inkasso und Beitreibungskosten lohnt sich das auch falls genügend Leute zahlen.


> Das Gericht wird dabei die vielen "talkline Opfermeldungen" im Internet als Indiz für eine systematische unzulässigen Taktik bewerten dürfen.


Leider nein, damit würde sich das Gericht sofort eine Befangenheitsrüge einfangen.


Wichtig bei einem Streit mit Debitel/Talkline/Mobilcom ist schnellstens die Schufa sowie den Bürgel FPP vom Streit zu informieren, damit nicht versehentlich eine bestrittene Forderung dort eingemeldet wird. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...form-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html#post229320


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

also ich habe erst seit jan.2010 einen vertrag mit talkline und ich muss sagen bin absolut unzufrieden und würde allen davon anraten dort ein zutreten.
ist echt das aller letzte.
1. wucher preise
2. keine ordentliche Beratung
3. sehr UNFREUNDLICH, sehr angreiflich und verletzend

BITTE HÄNDE WEG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niclas (18 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> also ich habe erst seit jan.2010 einen vertrag mit talkline und ich muss sagen bin absolut unzufrieden


und warum hast du dann einen  Vertrag mit denen  abgeschlossen? 

Hast du dich nicht vorher wenigstens über die Konditionen informiert?
Wer eine  Katze im Sack kauft und sich von Werbung blenden läßt, darf sich
 darüber beschweren, wenn die Katze krank ist und Flöhe  hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo,
ich habe am 27.02. unberechtigte abrechnungen zurückgebucht und gleichzeitig die richtigen beträge wieder talkline überwiesen. mir wurden daraufhin ca. 50,-€ rücklastschriftgebühren angerechnet. am gleichen tag habe ich einen 2 seitigen brief an den vorstand  von talkline per einschreiben geschickt, damit diese mir die lastschriftgebühren wieder zurück erstatten. bis heute habe ich keine reaktion erhalten. nun möchte ich meine verträge kündigen. wie ich jetzt hier im forum erfahre, gibt es da wohl auch probleme. was muss ich beachten, dass diese kündigungen problemlos angenommen werden.man müsste sich wirklich an das fernsehen wenden, wer hat sich schon mal darüber gedanken gemacht. bitte meldet euch mal.
vg wuschel


----------



## talkline Kunde seit 2006 (22 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo,
auf talkline.de gibts (eher versteckt) eine FAQ Seite, 
auf der die Kündigungsadresse angegeben ist und die Faxnummer dazu.
Ist die selbe Faxnummer, die auch oben rechts auf der Rechnung steht.

Heute morgen ( mehrmals versucht bis letztens 9.30 Uhr ) wollte ich das Kündigungsschreiben hinfaxen, doch die Sendebestätigung zeigte jedesmal "keine Antwort".

Wundert mich eigentlich nichtmehr, nach Allem was ich mit denen die letzten 3 Monate erlebt habe. Möchte jetzt nicht näher darauf eingehen, da zu umfangreich.

Morgen werde ich es nochmals versuchen.


----------



## ImmerÄrger (23 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



> Morgen werde ich es nochmals versuchen.



Lass' es. Verschicke Deine Kündigung lieber als Einwurfeinschreiben oder von mir aus auch als Einschreiben/Rückschein.

Wenn "Die" Dein Fax micht bekommen haben ( wollen ) musst Du den Zugang der Kündigung beweisen.


----------



## talkline Kunde seit 2006 (25 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo ImmerÄrger,

am 23.03. ging das Fax durch. 
Habe die Kündigung zusätzlich noch an eine 2. Debitelfaxnummer geschickt.
Mal sehen, was passiert.

Wenn ich in 2 Wochen nicht, wie angefordert, die Kündigungsbestätigung habe,
werde ich deinen Vorschlag des Einschreibens probieren.

Ich habe noch etwas Zeit, die Kündigung hinzubekommen.
Mein Vertrag endet zum 31.08.2010


----------



## bOmBs (25 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo 'talkline Kunde seit 2006',

denke bloß an den Punkt 3.3 Deiner Talkline-AGB. Mein Termin ist schon richtig FETT im Kalender eingetragen.

CU



talkline Kunde seit 2006 schrieb:


> Hallo ImmerÄrger,
> 
> am 23.03. ging das Fax durch.
> Habe die Kündigung zusätzlich noch an eine 2. Debitelfaxnummer geschickt.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo. Ich hatte bis Ende 2008/Anfang 2009 (weiß nicht mehr ganz genau) auch einen Vertrag bei Talkline, der vorher schon über einige Jahre lief. Nachdem meine Mutter (ebenfalls Talkline-Vertrag) ihren Vertrag gekündigt hatte und von Talkline auch ein sehr später Kündigungstermin bestätigt wurde, bin ich sehr vorsichtig geworden, was meinen Vertrag angeht, weil ich den auch kündigen wollte. Der Vertrag war mir einfach zu teuer, weil ich eigentlich nur ca. 30 SMS im Monat geschrieben hab und dafür 10,- zahlen musste (Grundgebühren). Ich hab dann regelmäßig auf der Homepage von Talkline geschaut, wann mein Vertrag denn ausläuft (war ziemlich leicht zu finden -> wird glaub ich angezeigt, sobald der Vertrag verlängert werden kann) und war peinlichst genau darauf bedacht, kein Angebot über ein neues Handy oder eine Gutschrift mehr anzunehmen, wodurch sich der Vertrag nochmal um 2 Jahre verlängert hätte. Dann hab ich ca. ein halbes Jahr vor Laufzeitende einen ganz einfachen Brief (kein Einschreiben o. ä.) mit meiner Kündigung und der Einstellung des Lastschriftverfahrens an Talkline geschickt und hab auch sehr schnell eine Bestätigung bekommen, dass mein Vertrag zu dem mir bekannten Termin ausläuft. Ich hab danach auch keine weiteren Rechnungen mehr bekommen. Nur die 10,- für die SIM-Karte haben mich nochmal geschockt, aber das war mir dann auch zu blöd, da noch groß rumzumeckern, nachdem die auf meine zweite Mail nicht mehr geantwortet hatten. Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen bin ich also glücklicherweise sehr leicht aus dem Vertrag rausgekommen. Wenn die auf den ersten Brief nicht reagiert hätten, hätte ich das Ganze übrigens auch nochmal per Einschreiben losgeschickt.


Was die ganze telefonische Werbung für neue Verträge o. ä. angeht: Meine Mutter ist da ab und zu ans Telefon gegangen, wenn die angerufen haben. Aber der Vertrag lief eigentlich auf meinen Vater, d. h. die durften mit meiner Mutter gar keine Änderungen besprechen, sondern hätten da mit meinem Vater reden müssen und der wäre da nie drangegangen.  Davon abgesehn, dass er zu deren Telefonzeiten eh nie zuhause war. Und ich persönlich geh bei "Unbekannter Teilnehmer" oder bei Servicenummern sowieso nicht ans Telefon, auch wenn die das durchaus mal 2 Wochen lang täglich einmal versucht haben. Meine Mutter haben sie dann aber nochmal erreicht am Ende ihrer Vertragslaufzeit und haben ihr ein ziemlich gutes Angebot von mobilcom gemacht, das sie immer noch hat. Jetzt rufen die von mobilcom nur noch ab und zu an, um meiner Mutter eine andere Vertragsart aufzuschwatzen, weil sie ihr Handy kaum nutzt und dafür auch so gut wie nichts zahlt und das stinkt denen wohl gewaltig. 



Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen, dass sie ebenso glimpflich aus ihren Verträgen rauskommen und sich nicht groß rumärgern müssen.


Was die Kündingungsfrist angeht: Es heißt 3 Monate zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit, sprich -> Ende Vertragslaufzeit = 30.06.2010 -> Kündigung bis spätestens 30.03.2010 (oder 31.?) => man ist zum 01.07.2010 kein Kunde mehr, nicht erst 1 Jahr später! Am besten aber: je früher die Kündigung bei denen eingeht, desto besser.


----------



## talkline Kunde seit 2006 (26 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

@bOmBs:

heute war die talkline-Kündigungsbestätigung mit Angabe des Beendigungszeitpunktes im Briefkasten !

zu Punkt 3.3 des Mobilfunkvertrags:
1.) Ist es empfehlenswert, die SIM-Karte per Einschreiben hinzuschicken ?
2.) Wo schickt man die hin - Debitelladresse in Stuttgart ?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

auf der Kündigungsbestätigung ist die Elmshorner Adresse angegeben nach "..oder Sie möchten Ihre Kündigung zurücknehmen" (haha)

weiter unten in der Fußzeile geben sie dann ihre Stuttgarter Adresse an

Das verwirrt, aber wen wunderts mitlerweile - also wohin mit der SIM-Karte ?


----------



## bOmBs (26 März 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hi



talkline Kunde seit 2006 schrieb:


> zu Punkt 3.3 des Mobilfunkvertrags:
> 1.) Ist es empfehlenswert, die SIM-Karte per Einschreiben hinzuschicken ?
> 2.) Wo schickt man die hin - Debitelladresse in Stuttgart ?



Zu 1. ICH werde auf jeden Fall per Einschreiben meine Karte auf Reisen schicken. Noch einmal so ein Theater (wie bei Premiere :motz wollte ich vorbeugen.

Zu 2. Das ist eine gute Frage, über die ich mir noch nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht habe. Noch ist ja Zeit. Zumindest für mich. :sun: Mal sehen wie die Hotline (Kontaktformular) diese Frage beantwortet.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Kann Talkline auch niemandem empfehlen hab genau die selben Probleme 
die AGBs sind der letzte Müll z.b. Kostet eine Rücklastschrift über 20,- Euro gebühren,
Mahnungen kommen nicht an, bei einem von Talkline veranlasstem wechsel von Lastschrift zu Überweisung wird man nicht informiert wodurch wieder höhere Kosten entstehen usw. würde nie wieder mit diesem Ka..verein einen Vertrag abschliessen. Und hoffe das Niemand mehr darauf reinfällt.
mfg


----------



## talkline Kunde seit 2006 (15 April 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



bOmBs schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@bOmBs:

Der Support hat mir nach 10 Tagen geantwortet.
Hier soll man die SIM-Karte hinschicken:

debitel AG
Niederlassung Elmshorn 
Abteilung T 57
Talkline Platz 1
25337 Elmshorn

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

TALKLINE ist der letzte Dreck!!!!!!
ich habe auch einen vertrag abgeschlossen 2008 und werde ihn jetzt kündigen. Danke für die infos über die Sim karte und Addresse. Talkline hatt mich auch um die120€ betrogen alleine mahnungen etc. Ich hoffe das es jemand mal zum fernsehen bringt und das ganze mal aufklärt.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

sehr geehrtes talklinetaem                                                                                           

Hier mit möchte [ edit]  bei euch kündigen.
hier ist meine kundennummer [ edit]


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Zum Mitschreiben: Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Impressum



> Wichtiger Hinweis, wenn Sie über eine Suchmaschine zu uns gelangt sind: Sie befinden sich hier in einem *Verbraucherschutz-Forum.* Hier genannte Firmen und Internetseiten *werden nicht von uns betrieben, * wir sind auch nicht für diese verantwortlich. In unserem Forum wird lediglich über diese fremden Firmen und Seiten diskutiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Bin seit 2 Jahren ein Talkline kunde, mein Vertrag läuft eigentlich am 2.5.2010 ab... daher das ich keine Kündigung geschrieben habe haben die mein Vertrag verlängert!!!! aber ich möchte nicht mehr den Vertrag bezahlen weil ich ja schon seit einem Jahr die Handy Karte sowie auch das handy nicht benutze... was soll ich machen?


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was soll ich machen?


...nicht die nächste Kündigungsfrist verpennen! :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo !
Auch wir haben "Spass" mit Talkline, teils aber selbst schuld. Hier nur ein Tipp kontrolliert eure Rechnungen -falls ihr euch über die Mobilbox verbinden lasst- denn oft läuft die Mobilbox parallel zum Gespräch weiter!!!!! und wird selbstverständlich auch abgerechnet!!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Talkline (Mobilfunk)

TALKLINE - ERFAHRUNGSBERICHT

Hier meine Erfarungen mit Talkline, Jamba 

VON BEGINN AN HABE ICH JEDEN MONAT FALSCHE RECHNUNGEN ERHALTEN, GEKÜNDIGTES JAMBAPAKET, GEKÜNDIGTE OPTIONEN, SONSTIGE GEBÜREN!!!

NACH DER 5. RECHNUNG HABE ICH DEN RECHNUNGSBETRAG 
ZURÜCKBUCHEN LASSEN UND WERDE DIES ALS BETRUG BEI DER POLIZEI MELDEN!!!

Bei den vielen, vielen Telefonaten mit Talkline und Jamba schob das eine Unternehmen dem Anderen jedes Mal die Schuld zu. Beide Firmen stecken unter eine Decke und versuchen dabei das Geld der "dummen" Kunden aus der Tasche zu stehlen !!! 

TIPP 1: LAST EUCH NICHT VON TALKLINE UND JAMBA VERARSCHEN, BEIDES DIE GLEICHEN [ edit]  !!!

TIPP 2: BUCHT EUER GELD ZURÜCK, WENN WIEDERHOLT FALSCHE RECHNUNGEN KOMMEN.

TIPP 3: MIT ANZEIGE BEI DER POLIZEI DROHEN:
https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/anzeige.html

NIE WIEDER EIN VERTRAG BEI TALKLINE (JAMBA)!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ich hab vor 2 Jahren so einen blöden Vertrag aufgeschwatzt bekommen und hab ein Jahr lang 30€ blechen müssen. Hab das alles schon vor Ewigkeiten gekündigt und auch schon vor über ienem Jahr die Karten zurückgeschickt, da ich ständig falsche Rechnungen bekommen habe mit Gesprächen die ich NIE geführt habe. Ich hab die Karten nur ein einziges mal genutzt. Nun ist mein Vertrag abgelaufen und ich hab eine Rechnung von 2,95€bekommen. Ich wüsste gerne ob die jetzt planen monatlich weiterhin Geld von mir zu verlangen!? Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht und musste nach Vertragsende noch zahlen?

Ist es da legitim mit einer Strafanzeige zu drohen?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo an alle,
Ich habe vor 5-6 Wochen fristgerecht meinen Vertrag bei Talkline mit einem Kündigungsschreiben gekündigt. Doch es kommt einfach keine Antwort! Und wenn ich diese teure 0 180 Nummer anrufe, kommt lange Musik und nach ca. 10 Minuten sagt eine Männerstimme jedes Mal, ich soll später anrufen, weil kein Mitarbeiter frei sei.
Was für eine Geldmacherei! Was soll ich tun?
Außerdem, die SIM Karte muss ich ja erst zurückschicken, wenn ich die Kündigung bestätigt bekommen habe, oder?
Bitte beantwortet mir diese zwei Fragen möglichst schnell, das wäre echt nett 
Lg.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo,
ich habe auch meinen Vertrag, der schon seit Jahren bestand Termin gerecht gekündigt. Das mit der Bestätigung hat auch geklappt, nur die ständigen Anrufe danach mit Angeboten eines toller wie das andere und man muss ja schon blöd sein und nicht rechnen können, wenn man so ein Angebot ausschlägt. Ich habs hinter mir. Mein Vertragsende war der 30.04.2010 und jetzt im Juni 2010 haben die mir nochmal über 40,-- € abgebucht, ich hab gedacht mich trifft der Schlag. Aber ich hab hier ja gelesen, dass das wohl normal ist mit den 10,--€ für die Sim-Karte. Ich kann jedem nur Raten, um diese Gebühren für die Rücklastschrift zu sparen einen schriftlichen Widerruf der Einzugsermächtigung zu schicken mit Bestätigung.
Viel Glück


----------



## unique18 (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo,
ich hab vor ein paar Wochen über Aboalarm.de mein Vertrag bei Talkline gekündigt worauf ich auch innerhalb einer Woche meine Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten habe.
Jetzt steht in er Bestätigung das nach dem 31.03.2011(Vertragsende) noch bis zu zwei Rechnungen ankommen können,dies liegt im jeweiligen ABrechnungszeitraum begründet.
Was soll das heißen?


----------



## Teleton (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Wenn Du am 31.03.2011 telefonierst steht das natürlich in einer nach diesem Termin eintrudelnden Rechnung. Ausserdem Deine Grundgebühren falls diese nachschhüssig berechnet werden (Feb im März, März im April usw). Ausserdem werden z.B. Roamingverbindungen manchmal erst Wochen später berechnet.  
Also kein Problem, da Du die Rechnungen normal prüfen und auch rügen kannst.


----------



## unique18 (1 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ahhh
Alles klar dankeschön


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



talkline Kunde seit 2006 schrieb:


> @bOmBs:
> 
> Der Support hat mir nach 10 Tagen geantwortet.
> Hier soll man die SIM-Karte hinschicken:
> ...



Ich habe die SIM-Karte fristgerecht per Einschreiben an die Adresse Niederlassung Elmshorn geschickt. Dennoch wurde mir die Karte in der Abschlußrechnung in Rechnung gestellt. Mein umgehender Einspruch wurde nach 5 Wochen mit dem Hinweis beantwortet, dass die SIM-Karte nicht vorliege, ich solle einen Einlieferungsbeleg zusenden. Dieser Brief kam aus Stuttgart, Gropiusplatz 10, Absender Debitel AG. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich vorgehen soll, womöglich übersteigen die gesamten Portokosten letztendlich die Kosten für die SIM-Karte. 

Takline Nie wieder!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo,
auch ich habe eine Rechnung von 8,3..€ erhalten, weil ich vergessen habe die Sim Karte zuschicken. Muß ich die trotzdem noch schicken, oder wars das mit den Gebühren?
gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, mit Schrecken lese ich gerade die Methoden von Talkline. Ich bin auch Kunde und möchte meinen Vertrag kündigen. Das erstemal habe ich bereits per mail (Einschreiben)gekündigt- keine Antwort - Kündigungsschreiben wurde nicht abgeholt! Mein Vertrag endet -glücklicherweise- im Febr. 2009. So habe ich noch Zeit, verschiedene Kündigungsschreiben loszuschicken. Auch den Hinweis mit SIM-Karte (dass sie wieder zurück gesandt werden muss) hatte ich nicht gelesen - dem unregistrierten Gast vom 15.06.2008 herzlichen Dank!!! Wo finde ich jetzt die Preisliste? Nur, um zu sehen, was ich evtl. zurückbekomme? Ich melde mich wieder, sobald ich von Talkline höre.
> Bis dahin seid alle herzlich gegrüßt!!!



Hallo mein Handy wurde gestohlen.Mit Anzeigeablichtung an Talkline geschickt.
Seit einem Jahr werden immer noch jeden Monat Gebüren abgebucht,manchmal 5.95 Euro manchmal 7.13 Euro.So Etwas nenne Ich Abzocke hoch 3mal3.
Seid Alle herzlich gegrüßt.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline / Einzugermächtigung*

Hallo,

bin leider auch zu Talkline / Debitel über eteleon gekommen. Debitel hat Scheißmethoden.
Einfach die Einzugsermächtigung entziehen und auf rechnung bestehen. Die haben danach 
noch 2 mal abgebucht und ich habe rückabwickeln lassen. Danach wollten die die Rückab-
wicklungsgebühr haben bzw. haben mir belastet. Jetzt streite ich mich mit denen, zur
Not über Anwalt.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

mir wurde im dezember 2008 im vorbeigehen ein vertrag aufgeschwatzt. (angeblich ein gewonnenes handy mit sim-karte) ich sollte nur da unterschreiben und dann noch da und da und jetzt brauchen wir noch ihre kontodaten. ich war so blöd und gab diese an die verkäuferin. mir wurde mehrmals deutlich gesagt, das auf GAR KEINEN FALL irgendwelche kosten auf mich zukommen können. nun bekam ich im dezember 2009 rechnungen, die ich ignorierte, wie es auch in einigen verbraucherschutz-sendungen des öffentlich rechtlichen fernsehens gepredigt wurde. nun bekam ich mahnungen und inzwischen briefe des inkasso-unternehmens bid bayerischer inkasso dienst ag. mich würde interessieren, ob es möglichkeiten gibt dagegen rechtlich vorzugehen.


----------



## VaRiOuS (2 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hey!

Ich hab momentan auch ein ziemliches Problem mit Talkline und frage mich, welches "wichtige Gründe" sind, die eine außerordentliche Kündigung meinerseits rechtfertigen könnten.

Seit wann ich Kunde bin müsste ich nochmal nachsehen; ich vermute ich war etwa 16 - denn der Vertrag läuft bisweilen über meinen Vater, da ich zu der Zeit eben noch nicht volljährig war. Das wäre nun 6 Jahre her.

Soviel zum Kundenservice:
Mit meinem letzten Handy war einiges nicht in Ordnung, bin dann auch zu so einem TalklineShop damit, die mir aber nicht helfen konnten und mich zum DebitelShop geschickt haben. Die wiederum schickten mich zu einem weiteren DebitelShop, wo man mir sagte "da könne man nichts machen". Also begnügte ich mich weiterhin mit dem defekten Handy (Anrufe funktionierten, lediglich alle möglichen Extras wie MMS, Bluetooth und Co funktionierten nicht).

Jetzt vor einer Weile wurde ich WOCHENLANG mit permanenten Anrufen belästigt - während meiner Arbeitszeit. Ich konnte dadurch nicht drangehen, hatte mein Handy auch auf lautlos. Aber, wenn ich abends nach Hause kam war mein Akku schon leer durch dieses aufdringliche Anrufen! Teilweise hatte ich es erst einen Abend vorher aufgeladen!
Zwei Mal bin ich sogar während meiner Arbeitszeit dran gegangen, als ich durch Zufall den Anruf mit einer mir unbekannten (aber mitgeschickten) Nummer sah. Den zwei Anrufern erklärte ich, dass ich keine Zeit hätte und sie mir Angebote bitte per Mail oder per Postversand machen mögen u. a. auch aus dem Grund, dass ich grundsätzlich nichts am Telefon abschließen möchte und man versprach mir etwa 1-2 Jahre lang, dass ich das Angebot bald erhalten würde - was natürlich nie ankam!

Eines Samstagmorgens rief mich wieder einer der Callcentermenschen von TL an und dieses Mal bin ich dran gegangen und habe dem erstmal meine Meinung gegeigt, dass es eine Unverschämtheit sei, einen Kunden so mit Werbeanrufen zu bombardieren! Außerdem hielt ich es für einen guten Zeitpunkt mich über meinen überteuerten Tarif zu beschweren - der weder zu mir noch zu der heutigen Zeit (mit Verträgen mit Kostenairbags) passt. Mein wohl größter Fehler, denn daraufhin fing er an mir neue Tarife aufzuschwatzen. 29,95 EUR monatlich und dafür kostenlos zu D2/Vodafone telefonieren - immerhin günstiger als meine bisherigen ca. 40 EUR im Monat; und da mein Freund auch D2/Vodafone hat hielt ich es für sinnvoll, den Tarif zu wechseln und meine Homezone-Flatrate zu beenden. Ich habe etwa tausend Mal nachgefragt, ob wirklich keine anderen Kosten hinzukommen, woraufhin er mir jedes Mal versicherte, dass dies die einzigen Kosten seien, die anfallen würden (zzgl. natürlich die Kosten für Telefonate in andere Netze - sonst aber NICHTS!).

Ich habe meine Bedenken geäußert so etwas am Telefon zuzusagen, ob er mir nicht vorab Informationen zukommen lassen könnte. Aus irgendwelchen Gründen war das wohl nicht möglich, aber er beteuerte mir, ich würde KEINERLEI Risiko eingehen, da er mir den neuen Vertrag zusenden würde und keinerlei Änderungen eintreten bevor er nicht den Vertrag unterschrieben zurückbekommen hat.
Da dachte ich; Prima! Dann kann sich mein Bruder (kennt sich eigentlich gut in dem Metier aus) den Vertrag erstmal durchlesen und dann seh ich weiter, ob ich unterschreibe oder nicht.

Naja, dann meinte der Herr auch schon "Gut, ab jetzt zeichne ich das Gespräch auf, ich bitte Sie keine Fragen zu stellen und am Ende zuzustimmen" ..
Spätestens da hätte ich auflegen sollen.. Aber wie das so ist; ich hab mich auf ein neues, besseres - vorallem funktionierendes! [was so auch nicht ganz stimmt - die Weckfunktion funktioniert nach Lust und Laune und nicht wenn ich sie brauche.. So klingelt der 7.!5 Weckruf auch schonmal einfach gegen 15 Uhr mittags -.- Nervig im Büro!] - Handy und einen günstigeren Tarif gefreut, hab den Mitarbeiter seinen langen Text runterrasseln lassen und bin mir mittlerweile nicht mal mehr sicher, ob ich überhaupt wirklich das Wort "JA" benutzt habe =( Möglicherweise etwas wie "Ja aber" und dass das dann schon gecuttet wird >.< Vielleicht auch in eine ganz andere Richtung - ich erinnere mich wirklich nicht mehr.

Mein Problem ist, dass er natürlich alles auf Band hat - außer dass er mir den Vertrag vorab zukommen lassen wollte! Dieser ist bis heute übrigens auch nicht bei mir eingegangen. Das Handy habe ich zwar erhalten, aber dadurch dass ich immernoch auf den Vertrag warte ist mittlerweile auch die zweiwöchige Widerrufsfrist abgelaufen, die ich wohl mit Erhalt des Handys bekommen haben sollte (für mich war das nicht deutlich ersichtbar und ich müsste auch heute nochmal nachsehen, ob sich das irgendworaus ergibt).

Schön und gut soweit - Problem 1: habe keinen schriftlichen Vertrag, obwohl ich gesagt habe, ich möchte nichts zusagen, was ich nicht schriftlich vor mir liegen habe.

Problem 2: Die Juli-Rechnung kam an... Bzw. haben die einen Betrag in Höhe von ~ 101 EUR abgebucht und ich konnte mir nicht erklären wie dieser sich zusammensetzt (wie gesagt, bisher so um die 40 EUR). Hab mir also die Rechnung runtergeladen und muss gestehen, dass ich da kaum durchblicke.. Irgendwelche Grundgebühren über sehr merkwürdige Zeiträume..

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die den alten Tarif auslaufen lassen und den neuen dann zum ersten des nächsten Monats beginnen - so hat es sich jedenfalls von dem Mitarbeiter angehört, als ich gefragt hab, welche Kosten hinzukommen (Antwort: Keine) und was mit dem alten Tarif passiert (Antwort: wird beendet, die Flatrate sofort gekündigt - keine Probleme) - natürlich ist das alles nicht bei dem aufgezeichneten Gespräch dabei! Selbst wenn es so wäre, vermute ich, dass die das nach Belieben zusammenschneiden können =(

Hier der Auszug aus der Rechnung:

Basispreise:
Grundgeb. Vodafone Joy                               03.06.10 bis 17.06.10 - 3,2328 EUR
Grundgeb. Vodafone SuperFlat Mobil +10EUR    18.06.10 bis 02.07.10 - 10,4850 EUR
Grundgeb. Vodafone SuperFlat Mobil +10EUR    03.07.10 bis 02.08.10 - 20,9700 EUR
Vodafone ZuhauseOption                              03.06.10 bis 18.06.10 - 2,2409 EUR
Vodafone ZuhauseFlatrate                            03.06.10 bis 18.06.10 - 6,7227 EUR
Minuten-Option 60                                      18.06.10 bis 02.07.10 - 2,1000 EUR
Minuten-Option 60                                      03.07.10 bis 02.08.10 - 4,2000 EUR

Gesamt: 49,9514 netto + 6,4659 netto Verbindungen + 28,5294 netto für das neue Handy macht inkl. MwSt (16,14 EUR) 101,09 EUR.

Mir ist es ein Rätsel, was das alles ist was die da berechnet haben! Die ganzen Grundegebühren und Optionen und so.. Von den merkwürdigen Zeiträumen ganz zu schweigen (03.06. - 02.08. ??! Das sind irgendwie zwei Monate...). Außerdem versteh ich diese komische Minuten-Option nicht. Keine Ahnung was das ist.. Und wieso wird die auf einmal um das Doppelte teurer für den gleichen Zeitraum?!

Die Widerrufsfrist für diese Rechnung beträgt 8 Wochen nach Erhalt und ist noch nicht abgelaufen.

Meine Frage - wie formuliere ich so einen Widerruf am besten bzw. welchen Inhalt könnte ich einfügen?!
Und vorallem - wie komme ich am schnellsten daraus?? Berechtigt sowas zu einer außerordentlichen Kündigung?

Verzweifelte Grüße
VaRiOuS


----------



## VaRiOuS (2 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



VaRiOuS schrieb:


> [...]
> Minuten-Option 60                                      18.06.10 bis 02.07.10 - 2,1000 EUR
> Minuten-Option 60                                      03.07.10 bis 02.08.10 - 4,2000 EUR
> 
> ...



OK, gleicher Zeitraum ist es nicht, da hab ich mich verlesen - aber es ist auch weniger als ein halber Monat.. -.- Aber naja, wegen den paar Cents will ich mich jetzt nicht aufregen..
Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht was das sein soll, diese Minuten-Option - bewusst nie was von gehört.. Und wieso wird das gleich für 1,5 Monate berechnet?!

Ich hab mal die Juli-Rechnung mit der Juni-Rechnung verglichen:

Basispreise:
Nicht erreichter Mindestumsatz           03.05.10 bis 02.06.10    1,8533 EUR
Grundgeb. Talkline Joy                       03.05.10 bis 02.06.10    6,4655 EUR
Vodafone ZuhauseOption                   03.05.10 bis 02.06.10    4,2016 EUR
Vodafone ZuhauseFlatrate                 03.05.10 bis 02.06.10    12,6050 EUR

Gesamt: 25,1254 netto + andere Verbindungen 4,4226 netto = 35,16 EUR (inkl. 5,61 MwSt.)

So.. Da versteh ich den Zeitraum und auch was abgerechnet wurde. Das ist also mein alter Tarif - mein neuer sollte ja nur 29,95 EUR im Monat sein.. Aber selbst wenn ich alles was meinen alten Tarif betrifft außer Acht lasse, komm ich weit über 29,95.. Liegt vermutlich an diesem komischen Abrechnungszeitraum, den ich wie gesagt nicht verstehe...


----------



## p4t112 (11 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Tacho,

habe heute bei Talkline angerufen, mein Vertrag läuft bis zum 31.3.2011 - Die Kündigung möchte ich bereits jetzt schon abschicken.
In der Kündigung steht: 

...hiermit kündige ich den oben genannten Mobilfunkvertrag zum nächstmöglichen Termin. Bitte senden Sie mir eine schriftliche Bestätigung der Kündigung unter Angabe des Beendigungszeitpunktes zu.


Sollte ich da besser schreiben zum 31.3.2011?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

habe meinen vertrag gekündigt und eine schriftliche bestätigung zum 30.04.2010 erhalten.

vertrag habe ich von anfang an nicht genutzt und die karte vernichtet.

jetzt kommen immer wieder rechnungen ins haus mit z.b. :   "rechnung für zeitraum juni bis vertragsende" 

habe zurück geschrieben dass ich nciht verstehe was die von mir wollen und möchte eine konkrete aufschlüsselung haben um welche leistungen es sich hier handelt und um welche vertragsgrundlage.
aber keine reaktion. stattdessen bedanken die sich für die kontakaufnahme und schicken weiterhin rechnungen und mahnung.

von karte zurückschicken habe ich ncihts gelesen und auch nichts gefunden!

die rechnungen belaufen sich derzeit schon auf fast 100 euro.

bin gespannt wie es weiter geht!?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo,
ich habe ein problem mit diesen .... und zwar geht es darum, wir haben die erste rechnung (Juli 10) erhalten und da waren auch nur die grundgebühren berechnet, ich muss dabei sagen, wir benutzen zwar die handys aber nicht die simkarte und nun wollen die doch glatt 40 € für nix?! was kann ich tun? 
die karte liegt wirklich im schrank und benutzen tun wir unsere alten karten.
wäre sehr dankbar für eure ratschläge


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> nun wollen die doch glatt 40 € für nix?! was kann ich tun?


Wer will was für was? In deinen Vertragsunterlagen gibt es doch bestimmt den Hinweis auf die Kontaktmöglichkeiten. Was hältst du davon, wenn du dort erst einmal anfragst, wofür die Buchung sein soll und du das Ergebnis des Gesprächs mit deinen Vertragsbedingungen abgleichst?


----------



## seit 2006 bis 31.08.2010 (31 August 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe die SIM-Karte fristgerecht per Einschreiben an die Adresse Niederlassung Elmshorn geschickt. Dennoch wurde mir die Karte in der Abschlußrechnung in Rechnung gestellt. Mein umgehender Einspruch wurde nach 5 Wochen mit dem Hinweis beantwortet, dass die SIM-Karte nicht vorliege, ich solle einen Einlieferungsbeleg zusenden. Dieser Brief kam aus Stuttgart, Gropiusplatz 10, Absender Debitel AG. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich vorgehen soll, womöglich übersteigen die gesamten Portokosten letztendlich die Kosten für die SIM-Karte.
> 
> Takline Nie wieder!



Hallo,
habe die SIM-Karte heute an obige Adresse geschickt per "Einschreiben mit Rückschein".
( Euro 4,40 )
Im Anschreiben an den Verein habe ich noch um eine schriftliche Bestätigung gebeten.

Bin mal gespannt, was passiert..anscheinend feht es dort an Koordination.

Grüße


----------



## seit 2006 bis 31.08.2010 (17 September 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo,

der Rückschein der eingeschrieben verschickten SIM-Karte
trudelte 1 Woche danach hier ein, schludrig mit einer Art Haken "unterschrieben".

Die erbetene schriftliche Bestätigung des Erhalts der SIM-Karte erhielt ich -wie zu erwarten war - nicht.

Jetzt bin ich auf die Abschlußrechnung gespannt.


Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo! Bin auch einer der VERARSCHTEN Kunden von Talkline. Eigentlich EX- Kunde, denn meine Kündigung wurde zum 1. Sept. 2010 bestätigt! Trotzdem läuft mein Handy weiter. 
Natürlich haben mich vor dem 1. Sept. die Mitarbeiter von Talkline z.T. täglich per Anruf genervt, versucht, mir eine Verlängerung aufzuschwätzen.

Plötzlich erhielt ich eine Änderung des Tarifes, OHNE meine Zustimmung!!
Deshalb habe ich im September einen Widerruf geschrieben, der IGNORIERT wurde!
Und jetzt, im Oktober läuft mein Handy immer noch. Ich habe so eine Wut in mir!!!!!

Was soll ich tun? Ich habe kein Bock mehr auf diesen völlig überteuerten Vertrag; telefoniere nach riesen Rechnungen nur noch wenns sein muss kurz, also ca. 3x pro Monat und verschicke ca. 50 sms pro Monat. Da zahle ich dann dafür ca. 25- 30 Euro. Ahja.
Für dieses Geld erwarte ich etwas mehr.
Das sind SCHWEINE!!!!!!!!!! Debitel hat jetzt wohl Talkline aufgekauft!?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Wenn einer einen Vertrag kündigt und ihm das auch bestätigt wird, dann wird die Nutzung normaler Weise zu einem Termin X providerseitig eingestellt. Nun hat es aber anscheinend bei dir Werbegeplänkel gegeben und der Anbieter hielt den Vertrag aufrecht. Durch deine fortgesetzte Nutzung signalisierst du dem Anbieter auch noch, dass du mit der Vertragsfortführung einverstanden bist. Also musst du das Problem mit deinem Vertragspartner klären, schimpfen hilft da erst mal nichts.


----------



## Marco (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Plötzlich erhielt ich eine Änderung des Tarifes, OHNE meine Zustimmung!!
> Deshalb habe ich im September einen Widerruf geschrieben, der IGNORIERT wurde!



Den Widerruf kannst du sicher belegen?! Dann würde ich die Buchungen rückgängig machen und mich zurücklehnen.

Die sollen erst einmal die die Vertragsänderung belegen und dann den ignorierten Widerruf.

Wichtig ist natürlich das die Karte nicht mehr benutzt wird!

Gruß Marco


----------



## Teleton (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Warum soll der Widerruf nicht wiederholt werden können. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt erst mit ordnungsgemäßer Belehrung (die von TL zu beweisen wäre).


> Wichtig ist natürlich das die Karte nicht mehr benutzt wird!


Dadurch entsteht ja kein neuer Vertrag. Ggf muß halt Wertersatz für gezogene Nutzungen geleistet werden. Das Widerrufsrecht wird durch eine Inanspruchnahme der Leistung seit der Neureglung des §312d zum 04.08.09 nicht betroffen.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ich habe Ende September 2008 einen Vertrag bei Talkline abgeschlossen und auch sofort gekündigt sowie die SIM Karten zurückgeschikt. Die Kündigungsbestätigung habe ich am 26.09.2008 erhalten und zwar zum 30.09.2010. Nun habe ich eine Rechnung die fast doppelt so hoch ist als die Grundgebühr für den Zeitraum vom 27.09.2010 bis 26.10.2010 erhalten das direkt von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde. Dies entspricht aber einem 25 Monat und würde gegen die Vertragslaufzeit von 24 Monaten verstoßen. Leider ist mir die detaillierte Rechnungseinsicht nicht möglich, da diese nur auf deren Webseite ersichtliche ist. Das Zuganspasswort wird einem aber nicht per Mail sondern nur als SMS versichckt. Ist das normal? Wie kann ich sicher sein das nicht weiter Geld von meinem Konto abziehen?


----------



## Marco (7 November 2010)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie kann ich sicher sein das nicht weiter Geld von meinem Konto abziehen?



Wenn ich in der Situation wäre würde ich nett nachfragen, wie diese Abbuchung zu Stande kommt. Je nachdem wie die Antwort ausfällt würde ich die Lastschrift zurückgehen lassen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ohman, ich muss ja echt sagen ihr macht mir alle echt mut. 
Ich hab meinen Vertrag gekündigt und eine Bestätigung zum 28.02.2011 erhalten..
Ich bin jetzt auch mal total gespannt, was alles an zusätzliche Kosten auf mich zufallen.. Für den Fall, dass weiter Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht wird, werde ich es nach Beendigung des Vertrages auf jedenfall wieder zurückholen.
kann mir einer die genaue Adresse geben, an die ich meine SIM-Karte zurücksende?
Danke euch


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Bestätigung zum 28.02.2011 erhalten.


Gut aufheben und zwar bis mindestens zum 31.12.2014!


Unregistriert schrieb:


> kann mir einer die genaue Adresse geben, an die ich meine SIM-Karte zurücksende?


Frage deinen Vertragspartner danach!


----------



## Olga83 (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auch den großen Fehler mal gemacht und einen Handyvertrag bei diesem Anbieter abgeschlossen. Im Juni 2009 kündigte ich diesen Vertrag. Kurz darauf erhielt ich die Kündigungsbestätigung.
So, und dann habe ich auf meinen Kontoauszügen gesehen dass die immer kleine Beträge (2Euro) abbuchen. Das habe ich sperren lassen. Und was hatte ich diese Woche im Briefkasten? Gleich 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mahnungen. Boah bin ich an die Decke gegangen. Dann habe ich versucht bei der Firma anzurufen. Das hat natürlich nicht geklappt, da ich keine gültige Nummer bei denen habe. Was für ein Schwachsinn. 

Dann habe ich über meinen Rechtschutz eine Nummer erhalten wo ich eine Anwältin sprechen konnte. Das habe ich dann gemacht. Sie riet mir dazu ein Schreiben per Einschreiben zu erstellen und Talkline darin zu fragen für welche Leistungen diese Mahnungen gültig gemacht werden. Und jetzt warte ich auf die Antwort von Talkline. Ach ja die Mahnungen muss ich bis zum 10.01 beglichen haben. Ich warte erst die Anwort von denen ab. 

Ach ja, ne mail hatte ich denen auch geschickt. Wo ich alles aufgelistet habe. Die Kundennummer auf die die Mahnungen ausgestellt wurden. Und als Antwort erhielt ich dann: Wir haben alles geprüft und die letzte Zahlung war im Dezember 2009. Sind die doof oder was? Meinen die wirklich die Kunden übers Ohr hauen zu müssen?
Ich hoffe das hat bald ein Ende.

Gruß Olga


----------



## Fullhand (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Es geht noch dreister!

Kündigung bei Talkline verlief "eigentlich" ohne Probleme! Bestätigung erhalten und wie immer "Wir möchten Sie als Kunden nicht verlieren, deshalb ..."

Interessierte mich alles nicht. Wollte lediglich noch meine Rufnummer mitnehmen und gut. Portierung verlief auch problemlos. Letzte Rechnung über € 29,95 sollte eingezogen werden! Jetzt geht es aber los! Zunächt ein Schreiben mit dem Hinweis, dass ich wohl übersehen hätte den fälligen Betrag zu begleichen. Dann eine Mahnung mit Gebühren, weil ich innerhalb eines Monats immer noch nicht gezahlt habe.
An dieser Stelle schickte ich Talkline ein Fax (Ihre Rechnung) mit dem Vermerk, was denn die Vera... solle. Auf der Rechnung ist vermerkt, dass abgebucht wird! Ich forderte Talkline auf, die Portierungsgebühr nunmehr einzuziehen da von mir mit keiner gesonderten Zahlung zu rechnen wäre.
Ich erhalte ein Schreiben, dass meine Daten, sprich die Bankverbindung, gelöscht worden wären und ein Einzug nicht mehr möglich sei! HÄ?
Interessiert mich nicht. Es folgt eine weitere Mahnung mit jetzt € 7,95 Gebühren. Interessiert mich immer noch nicht!
Es vergeht mehr als ein halbes Jahr. Plötzlich erhalte ich ein Schreiben einer "Rechtsanwaltskanzlei" welche jetzt, selbstverständlich, noch mehr verlangt. Und nicht nur das. Zudem trudelt eine Mail der Kanzlei ein!?

Um es kürzer zu machen, als es ist. Ich schickte, so dachte ich, ein letztes Fax an Talkline mit dem Vermerk, dass die Portierung von mir bezahlt wird und der Fall damit für mich abgeschlossen ist.

Heute kam ein Schreiben von einem Inkassobüro! ...

Meine Zahlung fand hier jedoch keine Berücksichtigung!

Nächster Schritt: Rechtsanwalt, Strafanzeige, ...

Werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten (wenn gewünscht).


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ohman, langsam bekomm ich echt Panik 
Bin mal gespannt, eigentlich müsste die letzte Rechnung im März kommen.. Aber nachdem was ihr so schreibt werde ich wohl auch noch ne Menge Ärger mit denen bekommen..


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Fullhand schrieb:


> Nächster Schritt: Rechtsanwalt, Strafanzeige, ...


Die Klärung ist rein ziviler Natur, wo willst du daraus eine Straftat herleiten?


----------



## Fullhand (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Wie gesagt: Habe die Gebühr für die Portierung bezahlt. Nach drei Wochen ist diese Zahlung auf der Zahlungsaufforderung des Inkassobüros nicht verzeichnet. Ich würde das Unterschlagung nennen. Und dann bewegen wir uns im Strafrecht, oder nicht?


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Fullhand schrieb:


> Ich würde das Unterschlagung nennen. Und dann bewegen wir uns im Strafrecht, oder nicht?


Konstruieren kann man das als Anzeigenerstatter schon aber ein g´scheiter StA würde dir vor der Bejahung des öffentlichen Interesses auftragen, erst einmal zivil die Sache zu klären. Sollte ein Richter in einem zivilen Verfahren eine strafbare Handlung feststellen muss er es eh der StA übergeben. Bis dahin aber werden solche Fälle immer eingestellt, da den Parteien es möglich ist, eine Einigung herbei zu führen. 
Unterschlagung - was ist Unterschlagung? Ist die Buchung, eine fremde, _bewegliche Sache_, die man sich hier _rechtswidrig zugeeignet_ hat oder die anvertraut wurde? Ich glaube tiefer braucht man hier nicht einzusteigen, um zu merken, dass die Klärung eben nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden ist. Für solche Angelegenheiten sind zivile Gerichte da, auch wenn es schwer fallen mag, das zu glauben.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, muss ich meine Kündigung an folgende Adresse senden:

Talkline
debitel AG
70545 Stuttgart


Die SIM-Karte jedoch innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Vertragsende an:

debitel AG
Niederlassung Elmshorn
Abteilung T 57
Talklineplatz 1
25337 Elmshorn


Sind meine Informationen korrekt?
Ist es auch möglich die SIM-Karte gleich mit der Kündigung an die erste Adresse zu schicken, da ich diese Karte nicht mehr nutze, der Vertrag jedoch erst im Sommer endet?


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Du solltest die Kündigung ohnehin per Einschreiben versenden. Vermerke darauf die Karte als Anlage und somit ist das dann nicht mehr dein Problem, welche Abteilung deines Vertragspartners da was zugesandt bekommt. Ansonsten müsstest du zwei Einschreiben verschicken und das nur, weil Debitel das so will? Das gute daran ist, dass man dir mit dem Eingang der Kündigung zugleich auch automatisch den Empfang der SIM-Card bestätigt.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hmmmmm grübel grübel :gruebel:

und was wenn die dann behaupten, hier war keine Karte drin?
Wie dem vorsorgen?


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Du tütest die Karte vor Zeugen ein und nimmst den Zeugen mit zur Post.
Alternativ druckst Du das Anschreiben doppelt aus und bittest den Posterer auf der Durchschrift zu bestätigen daß die Karte im Umschlag war


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Eine vereidigte Brieftaube ist sicherer


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

...so´n Zirkus unterstelle nicht mal Debitel und von denen halte ich bekanntlich gar nix!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo habe eine frage wie kann ich bei Talkline kündigen wäre schön wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie des geht weil ich nehmlich auch den vertrag kündigen will!!!


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

????

Na einfach hinschreiben daß der Vertrag zum Ablauf beendet werden soll und man eine Kündigungsbestätigung will.
Das ganze eintüten und per Einschreiben/Rückschein an Talkline


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo habe eine frage wie kann ich bei  Talkline kündigen wäre schön wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie des geht  weil ich nehmlich auch den vertrag kündigen will!!!





Hippo schrieb:


> ????
> 
> Na einfach hinschreiben daß der Vertrag zum Ablauf beendet werden soll und man eine Kündigungsbestätigung will.
> Das ganze eintüten und per Einschreiben/Rückschein an Talkline


...oder an den Vermittler. Gerade bei Talkline (mobilcom-debitel AG) ist nicht zwingend der Provider der Vertragsgeber. Die erforderlichen Auskünfte sind aber den Vertragsunterlagen und ggf. den AGB der beteiligten Unternehmen zu entnehmen. Beachte, dass es Kündigungsfristen gibt und vor allem, dass das Eigentum an der SIM-Card bei Talkline verbleibt. Die musst du nämlich zurück schicken sonst berechnen die dir 25 €.


----------



## Teleton (8 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



> Gerade bei Talkline (mobilcom-debitel AG) ist nicht zwingend der Provider der Vertragsgeber.


Doch, Vertragspartner des Mobilfunknutzungsvertrages ist immer die Debitelgruppe, habe ich jedenfalls noch nie anders gesehen. Bei den subventionierten Beigaben ist Vertragspartner des Kaufvertrages i.d.R. der "Werber". 
Bei der Frage eines eventuellen  Widerrufs ist Adressat derjenige der in der Belehrung drinsteht.
Grade wenn man den Vertrag über einen "Werber" im Fernabsatz (also z.B Telefon, Internet, Brief, Fax...) geschlossen hat lohnt es sich die Möglichkeit eines Widerrufs nach Fernabsatzregeln prüfen zu lassen.


----------



## wolleso (14 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Also Kündigen will ich nicht sofort.
Folgendes: habe im Dezember bei Talkline einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Irgendwann stellten die mich auf Online-Rechnung um. Soweit so schlecht.
Beim Überprüfen der Rechnung stellte ich fest, dass mir eine Internet-Flatrate berechnet wird.
Die wurde mir, ohne dass ich das merkte mittels "try and buy" aufs Auge gedrückt. Nach dem Motto: "Wir stellen Ihnen das für 4 Wochen kostenlos zur Verfügung, wenn Sie nicht nein sagen, haben sie das Abo am Hals!!"
Meine Frage: Kann das rechtens sein?
Muss ich das nehmen? Das sieht doch sehr nach Betrug aus - Oder irre ich mich da.
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!
Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo zusammen, auch ich bin ein ehemaliger Kund von Talkeline!
Ich hab letztes Jahr nur Probleme mit der Abrechnung gehabt und darauf hin die abbuchung gesperrt, die Rechnungen sind dann Monat für Monat gekommen, ich hab jedesmal Wiederspruch eingelegt, per Fax und auch per Einschreiben, selbst die Einschreiben, die ich an die Geschäftsleitung nach Stuttgart geschickt habe blieben unbeantwortet.
Leztendlich ist am 01.01.2011 der Vertrag abgelaufen und es ist die Summe von über 300€ zusammengkommen. Im Februar habe ich dann ein Schreiben von einem Rechtsanwalt mit ca 100€ Gebühren erhalten.
Darauf hin hab ich die 300 € überwiesen weil ich meine Ruhe wollte.
Ich war halt ein Idiot der 16 Jare alles schön bezahlt hat.
Jetzt kann ich jedem nur abraten bei Talkeline oder bei Debitel die ja jetzt dazugehören einen Vertrag abzuschließen, weil man da echt vollgas abgezockt wird.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## schnoppes (23 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Das Beste ist, die Sache einem Anwalt mit Talkline-Erfahrung zu geben. Es wird Zeit, dass Talkline vor laufender Kamera im Gerichtssaal seine Abrechnungspraktiken erklären muss. Mein  Anwalt betreibt dies derzeit!


----------



## Hippo (23 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

In deutschen Gerichten darf während der Verhandlung nicht gefilmt werden.
M.W. ist die einzige Ausnahme die Urteilsverkündung beim Bundesverfassungsgericht.


----------



## jupp11 (23 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

selbst  zwitschern wird untersagt,  obwohl noch nicht explizit geregelt

Medienrecht: Twittern im Gerichtssaal ist juristische Grauzone - WirtschaftsWoche


> Am Landegericht Koblenz untersagte ein Richter einem Redakteur das Live-Tickern. *Laut Gesetz sind allerdings nur Ton- und Filmaufnahmen während Verhandlungen verboten.* Der Vorfall wirft Grundsatzfragen auf.
> ...
> Gegen Live-Tickern aus dem Gerichtssaal gibt es jedoch kein Gesetz: Das Gerichtsverfassungsgesetz verbietet lediglich Ton- und Filmaufnahmen, egal ob live oder für das Archiv. Zu Live-Textberichterstattung per Twitter oder Newsticker sagt es nichts. Trotzdem ist der Richter im Recht, erklärt Justiz-Journalist P. D : „Der Vorsitzende hat die sitzungspolizeiliche Befugnis für Ordnung im Gerichtssaal zu sorgen und Störungen zu verhindern“, sagt D.. „Tickern gehört ja nicht zum normalen Zuhören. Es gab sogar schon mal Richter, die den Journalisten untersagten, sich Notizen zu machen.“


----------



## Unregistriert (24 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Nun, vor und nach der Verhandlung können sowohl Aufnahmen als auch Interviews gemacht werden sowie die Anwälte beider Parteien interviewt werden. Bei öffentlichem Interesse - wie doch wohl bei Talkline angezeigt(man schaue sich in den Foren nur mal den häufig sehr schlechten Ruf von Talkline an! -  - umso mehr!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Camera in Gerichtsaal geht Hier guckst du:Bundesverfassungsgericht - Urteil: Fernsehen darf im Gericht filmen - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Camera in Gerichtsaal geht Hier guckst du:Bundesverfassungsgericht - Urteil: Fernsehen darf im Gericht filmen - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


Wer ( richtig ) lesen kann ist klar  im Vorteil 


> Aufnahmen unmittelbar *vor* und *nach *Prozessen sind zulässig.


Aber eben* nicht während* der Verhandlung


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Wie sind denn eure ganzen Geschichten weitergegangen?
Wenn ich fragen darf?
Ich hab die Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten, und mein Vertrag ist Ende Februar ausgelaufen.. Habe im März jetzt auch eine "normale" Abbuchung erhalten, ohne irgendwelche sonstige Berechnungen oder anfallende Gebühren..
Ich hoffe das war es, und es kommt nichtsmehr..
Wie ist das denn? Kann man Abbuchungsaufträge sofort sperren oder erst dann wenn etwas falsches abgebucht wurde?

Grüßchen und nen schönen Abend


----------



## Flummi (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Auch ich bin (leider) noch Kunde bei Talkline.

Ich hatte 2009 einen Duo-Vertrag abgeschlossen, der, wie der Name schon sagt, zwei Verträge beinhaltet, die man auch beide kündigen muss, was ich auch fristgerecht gemacht habe. Eine Bestätigung habe ich nur für eine Nummer erhalten, aber ich dachte, dass ist schon so in Ordnung, ist ja ein Duo-Vertrag.

Jetzt Ende März sollte eigentlich Schluss mit beiden Verträgen sein, aber Vertrag Nummer zwei, für den ich keine Bestätigung erhalten habe, läuft munter weiter. Das Blöde ist: Aus irgendwelchen Gründen habe ich das Fax-Protokoll nicht aufbewahrt. Ich habe auch nicht mal mehr das Original-Schreiben auf meinem Computer. Alles Mögliche habe ich noch, nur das nicht. Aber ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass ich mit einem Schreiben beide Verträge gekündigt habe, und nun hoffe ich, dass die bei Talkline eben dieses Schreiben noch haben. Damit herausreden, sie hätten nichts erhalten, können sie sich ja immerhin nicht, denn eine Bestätigung habe ich ja.

Ich habe denen am Freitag geschrieben, und jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was sie antworten werden. Bis jetzt habe ich immer eine Antwort erhalten, und ich hoffe, dass das jetzt auch so sein wird. Die teure Service-Hotline werde ich auf keinen Fall anrufen!

Natürlich ist mir auf der Rechnung auch die "Einmalige Gebühr" aufgefallen. Erst nachdem ich die Preisliste angeschaut habe, wusste ich, wofür die ist: "Pfand" für die SIM-Karte. Okay, ist mein Fehler, denn es steht ja auch in den AGB, aber ein seriöses Unternehmen hätte zumindest im Kündigungsschreiben darauf hingewiesen (ein anderes Unternehmen, bei dem ich mal Kunde war, hat das gemacht). So entsteht bei mir natürlich der Eindruck, dass das ganz bewusst gemacht wird. Erst in der Abschlussrechnung wird man daran erinnert, aber dann ist es aber auch schon zu spät, die Karte an Talkline zurückzuschicken, da die 14-tägige Frist zum Zeitpunkt, in der man die Rechnung bekommt, natürlich schon abgelaufen ist. Wenn diese Frist erst nach Erhalt der Rechnung beginnen würde, wäre es fairer, aber sicher nicht im Interesse von Talkline. Abgesehen davon ist diese Karte doch absolut wertlos, es geht nur um die knapp 10 €.

Hinzu kam noch am Anfang der Laufzeit eine sogenannte Vertriebsservice-Gebühr in Höhe von 4,99 €, natürlich jeweils pro Nummer und nicht für den einzelnen neuen Kunden.

Überhaupt finde ich Handhabung, was diesen Duo-Vertrag angeht, etwas seltsam: Man hat zwei Verträge, die aber bei unter einer Kundennummer laufen und für die es vor allem nur eine Rechnung gibt. Will man aber Details erfahren, muss man sich immer unter der jeweiligen Nummer auf der Talkline-Homepage einloggen. Irgendwie hat das auch so den Anschein, als wolle Talkline ganz bewusst den Kunden etwas verwirren: Eine Kundennummer, eine Rechnung, aber zwei Nummern, die separat gekündigt werden müssen.

Etwas Positives kann ich aber aus der Anfangszeit auf berichten: Es hat problemlos funktioniert, die drei Zusatzoptionen, die in den ersten drei Monaten ja kostenlos sind, per Mail-Formular zu kündigen. Hier hat es gereicht, dass ich diese Mail einmal über eines meiner Konten geschickt habe - es wurde geantwortet, dass diese Optionen für beide Nummern deaktiviert werden. Und da das funktioniert hat, dachte ich wohl, dass ein Kündigungsschreiben in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Flummi schrieb:


> Überhaupt finde ich Handhabung, was diesen Duo-Vertrag angeht, etwas seltsam: Man hat zwei Verträge, die aber bei unter einer Kundennummer laufen und für die es vor allem nur eine Rechnung gibt.


Ich sehe das so: man bekommt zwei Äpfel zum Preis von einem, in einer Tüte. Mobilfunkkosten sind sehr günstig, verkauft werden sie hier zu Lande aber äußerst teuer. Da haben es die Provider/Carrier/Reseller sehr einfach die Tüten besonders bunt an zumalen.


----------



## Flummi (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so: man bekommt zwei Äpfel zum Preis von einem...


Ne ne, man bekommt bzw. ich bekam zwei Verträge zum Preis von zwei! Dessen war ich mir auch bewusst.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ich habe gerade das gleiche Problem. Leider kann ich diese AGB´s nicht finden in denen etwas von der Pfand-Gebühr stehen soll. Wo finde ich das?

Hast du die 10 € bezahlt oder bist du in Widerspruch gegangen?






Flummi schrieb:


> Auch ich bin (leider) noch Kunde bei Talkline.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Talkline hat mir die Vertriebs-Service Gebühren berechnet und ich habe sie zurückgeholt, die normalen Gebühren aber bezahlt. Danach kam der übliche Zirkus dieser Firma: Sperre der Anschlüsse, Forderung nach Bezahlung der Gebühren für die Rücklastschrift und die Sperre, Mahnschreiben, Schreiben vom Anwalt, dann eine Inkasso-Organisation, dann ein anderer Anwalt, ein Mahnbescheid, dem ich gestern widersprochen habe. Das ganze zieht sich jetzt über ein Jahr hin, obwohl ich der Firma bereits im Juni letzten Jahres nahegelegt habe, zu klagen.

Die Verbraucherschutzzentrale interessiert sich übrigens für diese Firma und wartet auf Beschwerden von Verbrauchern, damit sie ein Abmahnverfahren einleiten kann. Wenn einer Probleme mit dieser Firma hat, die Verbraucherschutzzentrale informieren.


----------



## Flummi (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade das gleiche Problem. Leider kann ich diese AGB´s nicht finden in denen etwas von der Pfand-Gebühr stehen soll. Wo finde ich das?
> 
> Hast du die 10 € bezahlt oder bist du in Widerspruch gegangen?


Die werde ich wohl bezahlen, denn es steht tatsächlich in den AGB (Punkt 7.1):
http://www.talkline.de/downloads/ta...ags-tarife/agbs/agb_mobilcom-debitel_gmbh.pdf

Und was das dann kostet, steht hier:
http://www.talkline.de/downloads/ta...gs-tarife/preislisten/preisliste-services.pdf

Ich finde es natürlich weiterhin etwas hinterhältig und unseriös, aber was soll ich da jetzt machen? Die rechnen damit und sind wohl auf der sicheren Seite.

Widerspruch werde ich morgen per Fax mit Sendebeleg gegen den Rest meiner Rechnung einlegen, nachdem ich bis heute keine Antwort von denen habe.
Entweder habe ich Recht und stellen sich stumm oder die haben zu viel mit Beschwerden zu tun und antworten später. Sollte ich nicht Recht haben, könnten die sich ja problemlos melden, nein?

Wenn ich 100 %ig wüsste, dass ich wirklich beide Verträge auf einmal gekündigt habe, dann würde ich denen noch eine Frist setzen und danach, wenn die sich weiter tot stellen,  alles zurück buchen lassen, nur das bezahlen, was ich muss und es darauf ankommen lassen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich dann schnell 'ne Antwort erhalten würde. Aber leider, leider... nur 99 %. Und so scheue ich das natürlich, weil dann alles nur noch teurer wird. Auch die Einzugsermächtigung entziehen, sehe ich auch nicht als Lösung, wegen dieser Gebühr. Die haben sich schon ganz gut und clever abgesichert, und sie wissen auch, wieso und warum. Und das alles ist scheinbar legal.

Muss so ein Unternehmen eigentlich Kündigungsschreiben oder sonstigen Schriftverkehr aufbewahren? Immerhin weiß ich ja, dass sie es erhalten haben. Raus reden ist nicht. Ich fürchte eher, dass, wenn die antworten, mir dann sagen, dass ich es beweisen soll und die das Schreiben nicht mehr haben.

Mal abwarten, was das Fax bringt...


----------



## Hippo (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Flummi schrieb:


> ...
> Muss so ein Unternehmen eigentlich Kündigungsschreiben oder sonstigen Schriftverkehr aufbewahren?...



10 Jahre mindestens


----------



## Flummi (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Habe eben auch mal ein wenig im Internet geschaut und etwas von mindestens 6 - 10 Jahren gelesen. Aber wenn die nun sagen, nö, haben wir nicht mehr?!? Hm? Wenn die überhaupt mal etwas von sich geben würden!

Das kann ja noch spannend werden...


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ich habe auch schon überlegt den Betrag zurückbuchen zulassen und nur die Telefongebühren zu bezahlen, die die letzten drei Tage noch entstanden sind. Aber ich bin da halt auch vorsichtig zwecks Bank- und Bearbeitungsgebühren. Selber habe ich das aber schon bei Vodafone gemacht, aber da habe ich denen auch dreimal damit gedroht. Danach haben sie zwar auch versucht Theater zumachen, aber das was bezahlt werden muss und was ich auch Einsehe hab ich ja sofort wieder überwiesen. Müssen die doch sehen, wie die das mit ihrer Buchhaltung klären!

Mit den AGB´s da muss ich nochmal schauen, ob ich noch eine Version vor dem 15.04.2011 finde. Da mein Vertrag bereits zum 31.03.2011 gekündigt ist, treffen diese AGB´s gar nicht mehr für mich zu. Habe jetzt erstmal meinen Vertrag von 2001 rausgeholt. Da steht nur "Der Kunde ist verpflichtet, bei Beendigung des Kundenverhältnisses die SIM-Karte an Talkline zurückzugeben."
Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, ob diese 14-Tage-Frist erst neu hinzugekommen ist!?

Auf der teuren Hotline habe ich angerufen. Der "nette" Mann am Telefon meinte nur nach meiner Frage, ob man das nicht in dem Kündigungsschreiben erwähnen könnte: "Das habe ich bereits bei den Kollegen angesprochen, aber die machen das nicht." Wortwörtlich, ich schwöre.

Ist natürlich schlecht für dich, wenn du kein Faxprotokoll mehr hast. Deswegen hast du das Kündigungsschreiben ja sicherlich per Fax geschickt, damit du einen Nachweis hast. Und das Schreiben selber hast du auch nicht mehr. Und als du die Bestätigung zur Kündigung des ersten Vertrages erhalten hast, hast du auch nicht reagiert ... Ich denke, da sieht es wirklich schlecht für dich aus. Ich wüsste keine Lösung wie du aus der Nummer rauskommst.

Ich selber arbeite auch im Kundendienst mit Vertragsabschlüssen. Und der ganze Schriftverkehr wird 10 Jahre aufbewahrt. Da gibt es Aufbewahrungsfristen, selbst bei Kündigungen.



Flummi schrieb:


> Die werde ich wohl bezahlen, denn es steht tatsächlich in den AGB (Punkt 7.1):
> http://www.talkline.de/downloads/ta...ags-tarife/agbs/agb_mobilcom-debitel_gmbh.pdf
> 
> Und was das dann kostet, steht hier:
> ...


----------



## Flummi (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ist natürlich schlecht für dich, wenn du kein Faxprotokoll mehr hast. Deswegen hast du das Kündigungsschreiben ja sicherlich per Fax geschickt, damit du einen Nachweis hast. Und das Schreiben selber hast du auch nicht mehr. Und als du die Bestätigung zur Kündigung des ersten Vertrages erhalten hast, hast du auch nicht reagiert ... Ich denke, da sieht es wirklich schlecht für dich aus. Ich wüsste keine Lösung wie du aus der Nummer rauskommst.
> 
> Ich selber arbeite auch im Kundendienst mit Vertragsabschlüssen. Und der ganze Schriftverkehr wird 10 Jahre aufbewahrt. Da gibt es Aufbewahrungsfristen, selbst bei Kündigungen.


Aber wenn man solch eine Kündigung per Einschreiben schickt, hat man ja auch keinen Nachweis mehr. Das eigentliche Schreiben wäre natürlich kein Beweis, aber dann wäre ich halt sicher.

Letztendlich brauchen die nur in ihre Unterlagen schauen, was sie ja vielleicht auch schon getan haben. Noch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben. Heute lege ich erst einmal Widerspruch ein. Vielleicht reagieren sie dann ja.

Wenn nicht, werde ich eine dieser Nummern ausprobieren, die mir hier ausgespuckt worden sind:
talkline - 0180-Telefonbuch - Suche - teltarif.de


----------



## Teleton (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



> Da steht nur "Der Kunde ist verpflichtet, bei Beendigung des Kundenverhältnisses die SIM-Karte an Talkline zurückzugeben."


 Die Klausel bezüglich der Zahlungspflicht bei versäumter Rückgabe dürfte eine pauschalisierte Schadenersatzforderung sein. Deren Wirksamkeit richtet sich nach §309 Ziffer 5 BGB. Danach muß die Pauschale dem tatsächlichen Schaden in der Regel nahekommen. Was für ein Schaden entsteht denn? Einen Zweitmarkt für gebrauchte SIM-Karten existiert nicht. Der Materialwert dürfte trotz der Goldkontakte wenige Cent nicht überschreiten.
Es wäre durchaus spannend, was ein Gericht zur Wirksamkeit der Klausel sagen würde.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Beim Einscheiben gibt es verschiedene Arten. Wenn du ein Einschreiben mit Rücksein hast, erhälst du eine bestätigte Empfangskarte zurück. Das wäre dann dein Nachweis, das alle Schreiben angekommen sind. Kostet aber natürlich auch.




Flummi schrieb:


> Aber wenn man solch eine Kündigung per Einschreiben schickt, hat man ja auch keinen Nachweis mehr. Das eigentliche Schreiben wäre natürlich kein Beweis, aber dann wäre ich halt sicher.
> 
> Letztendlich brauchen die nur in ihre Unterlagen schauen, was sie ja vielleicht auch schon getan haben. Noch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben. Heute lege ich erst einmal Widerspruch ein. Vielleicht reagieren sie dann ja.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Die haben mir auf meine Abschlussrechnung eine Gebühr von 9,95 € für die SIM-Karte berechnet.

Kannst du mir denn sagen wir das ist: Wenn diese Frist von 14 Tagen in meinen AGB´s von 2001 nicht drin standen, ob das dann trotzdem rechtens ist? Schließlich habe ich die AGB´s von 2001 unterschrieben.



Teleton schrieb:


> Die Klausel bezüglich der Zahlungspflicht bei versäumter Rückgabe dürfte eine pauschalisierte Schadenersatzforderung sein. Deren Wirksamkeit richtet sich nach §309 Ziffer 5 BGB. Danach muß die Pauschale dem tatsächlichen Schaden in der Regel nahekommen. Was für ein Schaden entsteht denn? Einen Zweitmarkt für gebrauchte SIM-Karten existiert nicht. Der Materialwert dürfte trotz der Goldkontakte wenige Cent nicht überschreiten.
> Es wäre durchaus spannend, was ein Gericht zur Wirksamkeit der Klausel sagen würde.


----------



## Flummi (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

_7.1 Die zur Verfügung gestellte SIM–Karte bleibt im Eigentum der Talkline. Für die SIM-Karte wird eine Pfandgebühr wird fällig. Die Höhe der Pfandgebühr richtet sich nach der jeweils bei Vertragsabschluss gültigen Service- und Preisliste. Sie wird dem Kunden nur dann mit der Endabrechnung in Rechnung gestellt, wenn er diese nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Vertragsende an Talkline zurücksendet._

Natürlich kann niemand mehr etwas mit den SIM-Karten anfangen, aber darum geht es ja auch nicht. Es geht nur um die rund 10 €.


----------



## Flummi (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Beim Einscheiben gibt es verschiedene Arten. Wenn du ein Einschreiben mit Rücksein hast, erhälst du eine bestätigte Empfangskarte zurück. Das wäre dann dein Nachweis, das alle Schreiben angekommen sind. Kostet aber natürlich auch.



Das ist doch immer noch kein Beweis, dass da auch wirklich ein Schreiben in dem Brief enthalten ist/war oder was genau in diesem Schreiben stand. Oder sie werfen es einfach weg, nachdem sie eine Bestätigung geschickt haben, lassen aber einen anderen Vertrag einfach weiter laufen. Nachdem was ich so im Internet über TL gelesen habe, würde ich diesem Verein alles zutrauen.
Was ich eigentlich nur sagen wollte: Der Brief ist dann weg, in den Händen von TL. Deswegen ging mein Widerspruch heute per Fax mit zertifiziertem Sendebericht an den Laden. Und das wird natürlich aufbewahrt. Auf meine Mails wurde natürlich noch nicht geantwortet. Wie sagt man so schön? Schweigen bedeutet Zustimmung?


----------



## Flummi (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die haben mir auf meine Abschlussrechnung eine Gebühr von 9,95 € für die SIM-Karte berechnet.
> 
> Kannst du mir denn sagen wir das ist: Wenn diese Frist von 14 Tagen in meinen AGB´s von 2001 nicht drin standen, ob das dann trotzdem rechtens ist? Schließlich habe ich die AGB´s von 2001 unterschrieben.


Trifft das hier evtl. zu?
http://www.teltarif.de/urteil-agb-klausel-talkline/news/35524.html

Die haben also irgendwann die AGB geändert, wahrscheinlich irgendwo klein einen Hinweis versteckt, vielleicht auf einer Rechnung, und Du hast schweigend und unwissend zugestimmt.

Aber: Gab es nicht vor dieser Gebühr nicht noch die Deaktivierungsgebühr, die dann verboten wurde? Hast Du der vielleicht zugestimmt, steht davon etwas in den AGB?

Eigentlich habe ich gar nicht so die Lust, mich großartig mit TL zu beschäftigen, aber scheinbar muss es wohl so sein. Über die 10 € pro Karte (im Moment ja nur für eine Karte) ärgern? Okay, ist nicht zu ändern, aber noch ein Jahr monatlich knapp 15 € für nichts zahlen? Na ja, jetzt warte ich wieder ein paar Tage ab, ob die auf den Widerspruch reagieren. Dann werde ich weitersehen. Wenigstens entstehen mir durch die Faxe keine Kosten.


----------



## Hippo (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Oft genug kommt ein Schreiben, sei es von Banken oder sonstwas in denen es heißt:

AGB geändert, Sonderkündigungsrecht innerhalb (meist) 4 Wochen, danach gelten die neuen AGB als anerkannt ...


----------



## Flummi (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ich habe jetzt Post von Talkline erhalten (wegen meiner Mails, noch nicht wegen des Widerrufs). Im ersten Brief steht, wie zu erwarten, ich hätte nicht fristgerecht gekündigt, aber meine Kündigung ist zum 31.03.2012 vorgemerkt. Außerdem wird dort die Sache mit der SIM-Karte erwähnt.

Der zweite Brief ist das Standard-Kündigungsschreiben, natürlich hier wieder ohne die Erwähnung, dass man die SIM-Karte zurückschicken sollte, wenn man nicht noch knapp 10 € extra bezahlen will. Die Karte werde ich in den nächsten Tagen unter Zeugen zurückschicken.

Da ich weiterhin der Meinung bin, dass ich beide Verträge gleichzeitig gekündigt habe, werde ich jetzt noch per Mail anfragen, ob die mir eine Kopie meines Kündigungsschreiben von 2009 schicken können. Wenn die nichts zu verbergen haben, sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen. Und vielleicht habe ich mich ja doch geirrt, vielleicht habe ich damals etwas übersehen, war in Eile oder was auch immer.

Immerhin stellt sich Talkline nicht tot, und auch wenn ich mich über die 12 * 14,95 € ärgere, so habe ich nun auf jeden Fall die Kündigung für nächstes Jahr in der Hand. Jetzt muss dann nur die SIM-Karte ankommen...


----------



## Flummi (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Seltsam: Jetzt wollte ich mich eben in mein noch bestehendes Konto einloggen, um eine Mail an Talkline zu schreiben, und auf einmal hat sich etwas auf meinem Konto geändert.
Ich kann mich zwar einloggen, aber keine Rechnung mehr anschauen (die letzte hatte ich aber gespeichert), meine Daten sind auch nicht verfügbar und bei Tarif steht "Unbekannt", so wie bei meinem anderen Vertrag auch. Letzte Woche stand da noch der Tarif "Vodafone Extra Duo".

Vielleicht doch jetzt ein Zeichen, dass ich Recht habe? Mal abwarten, ob in den nächsten Tagen noch ein Brief von Talkline kommt.


----------



## Teleton (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hattest Du die Verträge 2009 im Rahmen eines Fernabsatzgeschäftes (Brief, Telefon,Internet,Fax usw) abgeschlossen? 
Wenn ja, 
   vor dem 04.08.2009 ?
   hast Du eine Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten?
   von wem?


----------



## Flummi (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Teleton schrieb:


> Hattest Du die Verträge 2009 im Rahmen eines Fernabsatzgeschäftes (Brief, Telefon,Internet,Fax usw) abgeschlossen?
> Wenn ja,
> vor dem 04.08.2009 ?
> hast Du eine Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten?
> von wem?


Ja, die Verträge habe ich vor dem 4.8.2009 abgeschlossen, nicht bei Talkline direkt, sondern über die Firma eteleon. Es war übers Internet, und eine Widerrufsbelehrung  habe ich von denen erhalten. Warum?


----------



## Teleton (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt erst mit Erteilung einer ordnungsgemäßen Belehrung. Ordnungsgem. Belehrungen sind sehr selten. U.U. kann man daher noch Jahre später widerrufen. Bei Verträgen vor dem 4.8.09 kommt noch das Sonderproblem dazu, dass das Widerrufsrecht möglicherweise durch Nutzungen erlöschen konnte (unabhängig von der Qualität der Belehrung) siehe §312 d Absatz 3 BGB *alte Fassung* (gültig bis 3.8.09 inc).


----------



## Flummi (14 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ich habe jetzt ein weiteres Schreiben von Talkline erhalten, und so wie es ausschaut, hat mein Widerruf Erfolg gehabt!

Versehentlich wurde die Kündigung nicht korrekt eingerichtet, aber nun wurde auch die  anerkannt. Zu viel gezahlte Grundgebühren werden erstattet, und sie haben sich auch in aller Form entschuldigt.

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob es das nun wirklich war, denn was mir etwas seltsam vorkommt, ist, dass beide SIM-Karten noch aktiv sind. Werde ich mal anfragen müssen, warum das so ist.

Wenn nichts mehr kommt, kann ich auch nichts Negatives mehr über Talkline sagen. Schreiben wurden beantwortet, Fehler eingesehen und korrigiert. Okay, das mit dem Pfand für die SIM-Karte, bzw. der fehlende Hinweis auf dem Kündigungsschreiben ist nicht ganz so okay, aber sonst?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Talkline hat mir die Vertriebs-Service Gebühren berechnet und ich habe sie zurückgeholt, die normalen Gebühren aber bezahlt. Danach kam der übliche Zirkus dieser Firma: Sperre der Anschlüsse, Forderung nach Bezahlung der Gebühren für die Rücklastschrift und die Sperre, Mahnschreiben, Schreiben vom Anwalt, dann eine Inkasso-Organisation, dann ein anderer Anwalt, ein Mahnbescheid, dem ich gestern widersprochen habe. Das ganze zieht sich jetzt über ein Jahr hin, obwohl ich der Firma bereits im Juni letzten Jahres nahegelegt habe, zu klagen.
> 
> Die Verbraucherschutzzentrale interessiert sich übrigens für diese Firma und wartet auf Beschwerden von Verbrauchern, damit sie ein Abmahnverfahren einleiten kann. Wenn einer Probleme mit dieser Firma hat, die Verbraucherschutzzentrale informieren.



Inzwischen habe ich einen Mahnbescheid des Gerichts bekommen, dem ich widersprochen habe. Gestern kam dann wieder ein Brief von einem Winkeladvokaten, mit der falschen Behauptung, ich hätte die unbestrittenen Gebühren der Firma nicht bezahlt und deshalb hätte die Firma den Zugang gesperrt. Und man könne sich doch einigen, aber dazu müsste ich den Widerspruch zurückziehen, was ich natürlich nicht tun werde.


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Ach es ist doch immer schön wenn der *"unregistriert"* den *"unregistriert"* zitiert weil der *"unregistriert"* vorher schon dem *"unregistriert"* geantwortet hat worauf sich dann der *"unregistriert" *bezogen hat.
Da machts unheimlich Laune zu antworten ...


----------



## Flummi (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

So, hurra! Ich bin jetzt wirklich frei! Keine neue Rechnung, und es gab sogar etwas Geld zurück!

Soll mir eine Lehre sein, in Zukunft wirklich alles aufzubewahren. Andererseits werde ich bei Talkline, Debitel oder ähnlichen Firmen eh keine Verträge mehr abschließen. Wenn ich noch einmal ein neues Handy will, dann kaufe ich mir das lieber wieder direkt. In diesen Verträgen stecken doch zu viele kleine Fallen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Flummi schrieb:


> ....werde ich bei Talkline, Debitel oder ähnlichen Firmen eh keine Verträge mehr abschließen.



:dafuer:


----------



## sdude (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Hallo,
ich bin wohl der 10.000ste "Talkline"-(Ex)Kunde, der bei der Kündigung Probleme hat.
Mein Fall:
Seit 2003 eine Partnerkarte zur Hauptnummer dazu genommen....

Dann zum 1.4.2011 "meinen Vertrag mit Talkline" gekündigt, dann gestern eine EMail
mit "neue Online-Rechnung liegt vor" bekommen (für die Partnernummer). Diese kann ich aber nicht einsehen.
Heute Anruf bei der "Hotline".... Ja, es wurde nur die eine Nummer gekündigt, die andere ist automatisch zur Hauptnummer geworden, und der Vertrag läuft weitere 2 Jahre.

Diesen Fall gibt es ja wohl sehr oft, das Kunden nicht wissen, dass beide Nummern einzeln gekündigt werden müssen.
Gibt es eine Chance da noch raus zu kommen (nicht zahlen, Mahnbescheide, vor Gericht, wie ist da die Chance)???

Wahrscheinlich hat Talkline ja sogar nach den Buchstaben des Gesetzes recht, ich kenne die AGB bzgl. der "Partnerkarte" nicht, aber es ist doch ganz klat absichtliche Täuschung des Kunden!!

Bin dankbar für eure Tips und Infos.

Danke,
sdude


----------



## Reducal (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



sdude schrieb:


> Diesen Fall gibt es ja wohl sehr oft...


...z. B. den von Flummi, ab hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...g-handyvertrag-bei-talkline-7.html#post336670


----------



## sdude (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...z. B. den von Flummi, ab hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...g-handyvertrag-bei-talkline-7.html#post336670


Ja, den hatte ich unter anderem auch gesehen....
ich frage mich halt, welche Chancen ich gegen "TALKLINE" in dieser Sache habe....
LG
sdude


----------



## Reducal (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Was meinst du damit? Von allein wird sich der Knoten nicht lösen und  ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht lässt TL nur selten jmd. aus Kulanz  aus dem Vertrag, dessen Bestand es nun gilt zu bestreiten.

Detaillierte Hinweise zur Vorgehensweise dürfen dir hier nicht erteilt  werden. Aber eines solltest du bedenken - hebe die Karte auf, die ist  Eigentum von TL. Die Nummer kannst du ohnehin vergessen, also kann man  den Fall auch ordentlich durchfechten.



schnoppes schrieb:


> Das Beste ist, die Sache einem Anwalt mit Talkline-Erfahrung zu geben. Es wird Zeit, dass Talkline ... im Gerichtssaal seine Abrechnungspraktiken erklären muss. Mein  Anwalt betreibt dies derzeit!


----------



## sdude (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Von allein wird sich der Knoten nicht lösen und  ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht lässt TL nur selten jmd. aus Kulanz  aus dem Vertrag, dessen Bestand es nun gilt zu bestreiten.
> 
> Detaillierte Hinweise zur Vorgehensweise dürfen dir hier nicht erteilt  werden. Aber eines solltest du bedenken - hebe die Karte auf, die ist  Eigentum von TL. Die Nummer kannst du ohnehin vergessen, also kann man  den Fall auch ordentlich durchfechten.


Die Karte hebe ich auf, die Nummer ist egal, weil ich statt der "Partnerkarte" schon lange eine andere Karte habe (anderer Anbieter).

Meine Frage ist eigentlich: Soll ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und die Grundgebühr für 12? oder 24? (nicht mal das weiß ich..) Monate weiter berappen oder lohnt sich das Vorgehen gegen Talkline (mit Anwalt etc.). Ich möchte halt nicht hinterher auf noch höheren Kosten sitzen bleiben als im Moment schon abzusehen... Ich habe in meiner Kündigung eben nicht explizit beide Nummern gekündigt....


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



sdude schrieb:


> Ich habe in meiner Kündigung eben nicht explizit beide Nummern gekündigt....


Das sollte keine Rolle spielen. Die Frage ist wohl eher, ob Du überhaupt einen zweiten Vertrag für die Partnerkarte abgeschlossen hast. Wenn´s nur einer war, dann erstreckt sich deine Kündigung selbstredend auf alle Nummern. Wenn´s tatsächlich mehrere Verträge sind, führt das den Sinn einer Partnerkarte ad absurdum.

Anhaltspunkte sind die Vertragsunterlagen selbst, so weit Du sie noch hast und auch Deine Rechnungen. Wie sind die denn untergliedert?

Aber diese Spielchen erhöhen halt die Kundenbindung.




sdude schrieb:


> Ich habe in meiner Kündigung eben nicht explizit beide Nummern gekündigt....


Du hast aber noch weniger explizit einen neuen Vertrag zu neuen Konditionen und vor allem über eine neue Laufzeit abgeschlossen. Es geht ja einiges automatisch - Aber das sicher nicht.


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> untergliedert?


Das dürfte die entscheidende Frage sein. Ich stelle mir das so vor: man hat eine Karte  und eine Nummer mit einem Vertrag. Später will man (womöglich wegen  entsprechender Werbung) eine Partnerkarte haben. Die Vertragsdaten  werden 1:1 übernommen und allein wegen der Willensbkundung (eine  Partnerkarte haben zu wollen) nimmt TL an, dass der bestehende Vertrag  damit erweitert ist. Fällt nun die erste Nummer wegen Kündigung weg,  dann geht TL davon aus, dass ein zweiter Vertrag mit der zweiten Nummer  Bestand haben würde. Bei der genannten Konstellation entfällt aber die  Vertragsgrundlage (nämlich der Vertrag) wegen Kündigung und die zweite  Nummer/Karte hätte auch abgeschaltet werden müssen.

Sollte der Nutzer der zweiten Karte nun keine weiteren  Vertragsunterlagen unterschrieben oder anderweitig bestätigt haben, dann  gibt es den "zweiten" Vertrag nicht. Die zweite Nummer rührt aus einem  Upgrade des ersten Vertrages her und wenn der gekündigt ist, dann ist  auch das Upgrade beendet.

Dass TL nun dazu eine eigene Rechtsmeinung hat





haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> ...diese Spielchen erhöhen halt die Kundenbindung.


sei denen unbenommen. Nur ob diese Variante bei einer Prüfung auch rechtlich Bestand behält, ist eine andere Frage.

Zwei Jahre lang noch montl. 12 oder 24 € zahlen zu müssen, halte ich für einen Grund, das mit einem Anwalt näher zu erörtern. TL ist nämlich in der komfortablen Situation, Druck aufbauen zu können. Schufaeintragungen sind da z. B. nur ein Mittel, um streitbare Kunden gefügig zu machen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



sdude schrieb:


> Heute Anruf bei der "Hotline".... Ja, es wurde nur die eine Nummer gekündigt, die andere ist automatisch zur Hauptnummer geworden, und der Vertrag läuft weitere 2 Jahre.



Das hatte ich heute Nacht überlesen. Statt einer Kündigung hat man dann ein völlig neues Vertragsverhältnis an der Backe. Für mich ist das zu viel Interpretationsspielraum und ganz sicher passiert sowas nicht "automatisch". Ist aber nicht der einzige Telekommunikationsanbieter, der da deutlich merkbefreit ist.


----------



## sdude (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich habe mal die vorletzte "normale" Rechnung vom März 2011 angehängt,
vielleicht gibt das den Experten unter euch ja mehr Aufschluß?
Hmm anhängen geht wohl nicht? Habe keinen WebSpace wo ich das ablegen könnte...Was tun?


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



sdude schrieb:


> Was tun?


Frage doch mal per eMail beim Support an, warum du nun weiter zahlen sollst und woher man die Gewissheit nimmt, dass ein bindender Vertrag bestehen soll. Gehe dabei nicht zu sehr ins Detail, deine Anrufe sind ohnehin mitgeschrieben.


----------



## sdude (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Reducal schrieb:


> Frage doch mal per eMail beim Support an, warum du nun weiter zahlen sollst und woher man die Gewissheit nimmt, dass ein bindender Vertrag bestehen soll. Gehe dabei nicht zu sehr ins Detail, deine Anrufe sind ohnehin mitgeschrieben.


Das habe ich gestern gemacht, mal sehen ob und wann ich da eine Antwort erhalte...
Hier nun mal die vorletzte Rechnung vom März 2011:
Rechnung1
Rechnung2

LG
sdude


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*

Du hast den Tarif "T-Mobile Partnerkarte". Dazu habe ich > HIER < hier mal was gefunden. Ist zwar schon älter aber dein Vertrag ist das ja auch:



			
				telefontarifrechner.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Talkline Partnerkarte nun mit Mindestumsatz*​
> 30.09.02 Der Mobilfunk-Provider Talkline (Start - Talkline) bietet nun  seine Partner-Karte ohne eine monatliche Grundgebühr an. Es fällt  stattdessen ein monatlicher Mindestumsatz von 4,94 Euro an.    Mit der Partnerkarte wird ein zweites Handy in den bestehenden  Mobilfunkvertrag mit Talkline eingebunden.  Ansonsten fällt keine  Grundgebühr mehr an, ferner auch keine Anschlussgebühr.  Die Talkline  Partnerkarte hat eine eigenständige Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 24  Monaten.  Die Partnerkarte darf nur im Rahmen einer Neufreischaltung  aktiviert werden, ein Wechsel aus einem bestehenden Tarif ist nicht  möglich. Die Partnerkarte wird nur ausgestellt, wenn Kontoinhaber, Kontonummer,  Kundennummer, Rechnungsanschrift und Antragsteller beider Verträge  identisch sind.  Die Grundgebühr der Partnerkarte erhöht sich nach  Kündigung der Hauptkarte automatisch auf 4,95 Euro.


Nun kommt es darauf an, ob die AGB von Talkline einen Text mit diesem Tenor beinhalten und vor allem, ob sie wirksam in den bestehenden Vertrag eingebunden sind. Das aber ist eine juristische Sache, die zu prüfen wäre. TL wird sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass alle Pflichten des Vertragsgebers erfüllt sind und an dem Widerspruchsführer liegt es, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.


----------



## sdude (2 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



Reducal schrieb:


> ... ein zweites Handy in den bestehenden  Mobilfunkvertrag mit Talkline eingebunden...





> ... Rechnungsanschrift und Antragsteller beider Verträge  identisch sind.


Danke, dass du das rausgesucht hast.
Irgendwie, jedenfalls kommt mir als juristischem Laien das so vor, widersprechen sich diese beiden Passagen doch, oder?
Einerseit die neue Nummer eingebunden in den bestehenden Vertrag, andererseits wird dann von zwei Verträgen gesprochen.
Also, ich bin echt nicht sicher ob ich es bei so unklarer Ausgangslage es "bis aufs Letzte" drauf anlegen werde. Wahrscheinlich muss ich da wohl das Lehrgeld bezahlen. Sollte anderen eine Warnung sein!
Aber ich warte erst mal bis nächste Woche ab, ob überhaupt eine Reaktion auf meine EMails von Talkline kommt. Nach den Erfahrungen hier kann man bei diesen "Themen" dann auch mal ignoriert werden (wenn man wegen Vertragsverlängerung ne EMail schickt klingelt das Handy schon bevor man ganz "Senden" gedrückt hat...)
LG
sdude


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*



sdude schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich muss ich da wohl das Lehrgeld bezahlen. Sollte anderen eine Warnung sein!


Da würde ich eher einen Anwalt zu Rate ziehen. Die widersprüchlichen Formulierungen deuten eigentlich nur darauf hin, dass die selbst nicht wissen, was das genau für eine eigenwillige Konstruktion ist. Darüber hinaus kann eine Kündigung kaum ein neues Vertragsverhältnis begründen.


----------



## verstand (22 Juni 2011)

Fragt doch mal hier nach XXX

[modedit by Hippo: Werbelink gelöscht]


----------



## Alexey56 (16 Juli 2011)

Bei Drillisch Telekom sind es sogar 30€ "Pfandzahlung"
Laut Gesetz ist es als Wucher einzuschätzen.
Es kann nicht sein dass so viel Geld als Pfand/Strafe oder sonstiges
berechnet wird. Solange sich keiner wehrt, wird es schlimmer!


----------



## star (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo erstmal,
das ist ja echt der wahnsinn,wieviele Leute unzufrieden mit Talkline sind,ich habe auch vor zu kündigen ,geht aber leider erst nächstes jahr!:-(
Hatte jetzt mehrfach unbegrüdet zu hohe rechnungen,weil die zu dumm sind in ihrem rechner richtig nach zu lesen welchen vertrag man genau hat!
hoffe komme dort bald raus is doch nur abzocke
Wünsch eeuch viel erfolg beim raus kommen!
lg


----------



## Bond (17 Juli 2011)

Das scheint Methode zu sein. Ich musste auch die letzten 4 Rechnungen monieren. Die sind zudem so undurchsichtig aufgebaut, dass man zum Prüfen viel Zeit aufwenden muss. Sobald es geht kündige ich.


----------



## luna69 (26 Juli 2011)

Ihr macht mir ja alle Mut.
Ich habe meine Kündigung vor ca. 3 wochen per Fax geschickt, weiß aber nicht ob es die richtige Faxnummer war. Also hab ich das ganze per normaler Post an Talkline , Talklineplatz geschickt.
Der Brief kam zurück , da Empfänger unbekannt. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wohin ich die Kündigung schicken muss?
Gruß
luna 69


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 Juli 2011)

luna69 schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wohin ich die Kündigung schicken muss?


Natürlich an das Unternehmen mit dem du einen Vertrag hast oder an dessen Rechtsnachfolger. Bei Talkline könnte das dann (ohne Gewähr) diese Adresse sein:


> mobilcom-debitel GmbH
> Gropiusplatz 10
> 70563 Stuttgart


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> *> HIER <*


Das ist veraltet und deshalb nicht mehr bei TL aufrufbar.

Natürlich kannst du die aktuellen Preislisten von mobilcom-debitel aufrufen, musst nur deinem Tarif folgen oder besser noch mal deine Vertragsunterlagen rauswühlen - dort sollten die preise stehen, die dich tangieren.


----------



## Lindamaus (17 August 2011)

Ich schreibe nur NIE WIEDER TALK LINE!!!!!
volle abzocke und Rechnungsberträge die ich nicht abgeschlossen habe :-((


----------



## Hippo (18 August 2011)

Unheimlich informativer Beitrag ...


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2011)

Lindamaus schrieb:


> Ich schreibe nur NIE WIEDER TALK LINE!!!!!
> volle abzocke und Rechnungsberträge die ich nicht abgeschlossen habe :-((


Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung kann ich ergänzen: nie mehr Mobilcom, kein Vodafone und nicht zu 1&1.

Das eigentliche Problem: Du kannst letztendlich nur das kleinste Übel wählen. So richtig "besser" sind andere meist auch nicht.


----------



## huhn (25 August 2011)

Hallo!

Bei uns gibts auch probleme mit talkline.
mein freund hatte einen vertrag, den er zum märz diesen jahres scheinbar problemlos gekündigt hat.
talkline hat aber danach trotzdem fröhlich weiter abgebucht.
mein freund kam dann drauf, dass die ihm bei irgendeiner gelegenheit einen partnerkarte angedreht haben, er hat alledings dafür nie was unterschrieben.
offenbar hat er dafür allerdings bereits ewig bezahlt ohne das überhaupt zu bemerken, er wunderte sich nur, wo dauernd die hohen telefonkosten herkommen...

die abbuchungen seit vertragsende hat er nun jedesmal zurückbuchen lassen, natürlich mit dem ergebnis, dass die es jeden monat mit einem entsprechend höheren betrag wieder versucht haben. die einzugsermächtigung ist mittlerweile gekündigt und dies wurde auch anerkannt, natürlich mit dem hinweis auf extragebühren bei rechnung/überweisung.

weiterhin hat man meinem freund auf anfrage mitgeteilt, dass der partnervertrag noch bis ende november läuft und bis ende august (also diese woche) gekündigt werden müsste, ansonsten die übliche verlängerung um 1 jahr.

ich würde das ja einfach machen und stur die blöden paar monate aussitzen und zahlen, nur er sieht nicht ein, dass er denen einen pfennig mehr überlässt und will talkline eher wegen betrugs anzeigen. (er hat die partnerkarte ja nie gewollt, geschweige denn benutzt - ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob er die simkarte überhaupt bekommen hat)

prinzipiell gebe ich ihm recht, dass das nicht ok ist, was die da machen, andererseits fürchte ich, dass wir keine ernsthafte rechtsgrundlage haben - nachdem er, dem vertragsende zufolge, vermutlich schon über ein jahr die kosten bezahlt hat für diese partnerkarte, gilt das vielleicht als einverständnis?

ich fürchte dass wir am ende mehr kosten und stress haben, als wenn wir einfach hinnehmen, dass man uns übers ohr gehauen hat und die letzten paar monate zahlen.
andererseits habe ich auch ein bischen sorge, dass denen dann wieder was neues einfällt...

obendrein haben wir nun den zeitdruck wegen des kündigungstermins bis zum 31.8.2011.
nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob eine kündigung ebenfalls eine anerkennung des angeblichen anspruchs von talkline bestätigt, sonst würde ich das zumindest vorsichtshalber machen...
vielleicht schreiben wir zur kündigung dazu, dass wir dies formhalber tun, ohne den vertrag anzuerkennen. geht sowas?

geld für einen anwalt ist eigentlich nicht da, wo kann man denn kostengünstiger aber verbindlich eine brauchbare auskunft zu dem thema erhalten?
werds wohl morgen mal beim verbraucherschutz versuchen.

für tipps und einschätzungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

herzliche grüße,

mary.


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2011)

huhn schrieb:


> prinzipiell gebe ich ihm recht, dass das nicht ok ist, was die da machen, andererseits fürchte ich, dass wir keine ernsthafte rechtsgrundlage haben - nachdem er, dem vertragsende zufolge, vermutlich schon über ein jahr die kosten bezahlt hat für diese partnerkarte, gilt das vielleicht als einverständnis?
> 
> für tipps und einschätzungen wäre ich sehr dankbar


Du liegst mit deiner Einschätzung relativ richtig. Sicher, könnte man streiten aber dass sich dein Freund nicht schon früher um die Angelegenheit bemüht hat, signalisierte dem Anbieter sein Einverständnis durch Duldung. Wenn es nun darum geht, noch diese Woche zu kündigen, damit wenigstens das laufende Übel sich nicht automatisch verlängert, dann sollte er das auf jeden Fall tun. Wenn er sich stur stellt und annimmt, dass er gar keinen Vertrag habe, dann wird das Ganze noch viel teurer. TL setzt mehr Hebel in Bewegung als sich dein Freund leisten kann (wie du selbst ja schreibst).

Die Idee mit der Anzeige kannst du ihm bei der Gelegenheit dann auch wieder ausreden. Das ist kein Betrug sondern verunglücktes Zivilrecht. Die Klärung ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden. Wen will man überhaupt verfolgen, den Geschäftsführer oder einen Supportler? Alles Unsinn!


----------



## bimbo (25 August 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*
> 
> Hallo habe eine frage wie kann ich bei Talkline kündigen wäre schön wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie des geht weil ich nehmlich auch den vertrag kündigen will!!!


----------



## bimbo (25 August 2011)

Hi Leute
Lasst bloss eure Finger von diesen [XXX] weg.
Alles [XXX].
Die wollen nur Kohle ziehen ohne Ende.

[modedit by Hippo: Ausdrucksweise ...]


----------



## bimbo (25 August 2011)

Habe einen riesen Hals auf Die
Habe jetzt meinen Anwalt eingeschaltet.
Die werden noch sehen wen die abzocken wollen.


----------



## TinaA (25 August 2011)

Der Fall ähnelt dem meines Freundes sehr. Ebenfalls gekündigt, schon 1 Jahr im Voraus und seit einem halben Jahf ist der Vertrag beendet. Nur wird weiterhin monatlich eine Grundgebühr abgebucht. Auf mehrere Nachfragen und Bitten dies einzustellen wurde nicht reagiert. Angeblich bestehe ein Vertrag der erst in 1,5 Jahren zu kündigen wäre unter einer fremden Nummer. Auf mehrmalige Bitten uns diesen Vertrag ( mein Freund beschwört nie etwas unterschrieben zu haben) wurde einfach nicht eingegangen. Auf die teure Hotline haben wir keinen Bock mehr und auf Faxe kommen nur Antworten die nicht auf unsere Fragen eingehen.

Auch wir haben die letzten 2 Abbuchungen nach mehrmaliger Androhung zurückgeholt und neuerdings bekommen wir Mahnungen in denen der Betrag monatlich von 10 auf 20 bis hin zu 70 € steigt. Natürlich sehen wir nie eine Rechnung weil er kein Kunde mehr ist und sich nicht mehr einloggen kann.

Wie also sollten wir jetzt verfahren?


----------



## BenTigger (26 August 2011)

> unter einer fremden Nummer.



Ich habe ähnliches mal mit einer Versicherung erlebt. Plötzlich sollte ich Prämien zahlen, für einen Vertrag, der schon 2 Jahre lief und angeblich Monatlich von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde. Nur war nie ein Betrag mit der geforderten Summe bei mir abgebucht worden.

Ich habe denen dann nur geschrieben, ich will den Vertrag mit meiner Unterschrift sehen. Erst wollten die mir das nicht zusenden.
Nur mit dem Hinweis, das ich nicht zahle und die mir dann spätestens den Vertrag vor Gericht zeigen müssen, wurde mir der dann zugefaxt. Und siehe da, in deren Datenbank ist was durcheinander gekommen. Kontonummer die 2 Jahre lang belastet wurde, war nicht die meinige und die Adresse und Versicherungsnummer bezog sich auf einen ganz anderen Versicherungsfall, bei dem ICH mal Geld zurück zu bekommen hatte. Plötzlich war das dann ein Datenbankproblem und wurde schnell beerdigt.

Also ich würde mir den Vertrag zusenden lassen und prüfen, was da vor sich geht und ob die Unterschrift nicht doch zu mir gehört.

Hoffentlich habt ihr auch noch die Kündigungsbestätigung...


----------



## TinaA (27 August 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ich habe ähnliches mal mit einer Versicherung erlebt. Plötzlich sollte ich Prämien zahlen, für einen Vertrag, der schon 2 Jahre lief und angeblich Monatlich von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde. Nur war nie ein Betrag mit der geforderten Summe bei mir abgebucht worden.
> 
> Ich habe denen dann nur geschrieben, ich will den Vertrag mit meiner Unterschrift sehen. Erst wollten die mir das nicht zusenden.
> Nur mit dem Hinweis, das ich nicht zahle und die mir dann spätestens den Vertrag vor Gericht zeigen müssen, wurde mir der dann zugefaxt. Und siehe da, in deren Datenbank ist was durcheinander gekommen. Kontonummer die 2 Jahre lang belastet wurde, war nicht die meinige und die Adresse und Versicherungsnummer bezog sich auf einen ganz anderen Versicherungsfall, bei dem ICH mal Geld zurück zu bekommen hatte. Plötzlich war das dann ein Datenbankproblem und wurde schnell beerdigt.
> ...



Wir haben eine Kündigungsbestätigung aber die behaupten ja es handelt sich um einen anderen Vertrag. Und die Bitte uns den Vertrag zuzusenden ignorieren sie gekonnt. Sie behaupten sie wären nicht verpflichtet da wir selbst dafür zuständig sind uns Vertragskopien aufzuheben. Total irre. Auf 3-seitige Beschwerdeschreiben kommen immer nur 3 Zeilen zurück: ihnen läge immer noch keine Kündigung vor. Aber wir kündigen doch nichts, was wir nicht abgeschlossen haben. Die sind absolut ignorant. Ich habe das Gefühl das geht noch ewig so weiter...


----------



## Heiko (27 August 2011)

Wer fordert, muss belegen. Wenn die keinen Vertrag vorzeigen können und das auch schriftlich so bescheinigen, würde ich Anzeige wegen Betrugs erstatten. Dann wird auch der Vertrag vorgelegt werden müssen.


----------



## BenTigger (27 August 2011)

TinaA schrieb:


> Sie behaupten sie wären nicht verpflichtet da wir selbst dafür zuständig sind uns Vertragskopien aufzuheben.



Ist deren Ansicht OK. Aber wenn jemand von mir Geld haben will, muss ER mir beweisen, das er das Geld zu Recht bekommt. Wenn er mir das nicht durch einen Vertrag beweisen kann oder nicht will, bekommt er kein Geld und wird dann ab sofort von mir Ignoriert.

Machs doch mal umgekehrt und sende denen eine Rechnung über einen Vertrag den die angeblich mit dir geschlossen haben. Wenn die dann sagen, das kann nicht sein, sage einfach "Ich habe hier den Vertrag vorliegen, wenn ihr den nicht mehr habt, dann ist das euer Problem und nun zahlt gefälligst..."
Mal sehen was die dann machen


----------



## budenzauber (31 August 2011)

hallo ich habe auch das gleiche problem ich habe meinen vertrag mit talkline im september 2010fristgemäß gekündigt habe eine kündigungsbestätigung zum 31.08.2011 bekommen ich habe auch mit dem zusammenschluß von talkline und mobilcom keinen vertrag abgeschlossen aber bekomme laufend rechnungen und bin auch noch in vorkasse gegangen mit meinem alten vertrag werde die letzte rechnung unter vorbehalt begleichen und dann klage einreichen es kann doch nicht sein das mit einer übernahme einfach irgentwelche vertragsbestimmungen ohne ein eiverständnis gültigkeit haben


----------



## budenzauber (31 August 2011)

natürlich irgend und einverständnis aber ich bin vielleicht in rage (da kann das schon mal passieren)


----------



## BenTigger (31 August 2011)

Tja und in der Rage wird dann auch nicht die Shift Taste gefunden?


----------



## Horstilein (4 September 2011)

Talkline ist eine Abzocke, mein Vater hat seinen Vertrag fristgemäß gekündigt, dies wurde auch bestätigt, nunbekommt er immer noch Rechnungen, obwohl der Vertrag im Feb. 2010 beendet war, haben auch die Karten zurückgeschickt und nun behaupten die, er hätte einer Vertragsverlängerung zugestimmt, aber beweisen wollen die das nicht, gehen nun zum Anwalt.


----------



## Edith (13 September 2011)

Ich hatte auch Talkline und den Vertrag nach 2 Jahren fristgerecht gekündigt.
Nach ein paar Tagen bekam ich einen Anruf von Talkline.Am Telefon war ein junger Mann der mir sagte, das er bedauert das ich gekündigt habe und Talkline möchte mir die Simkarte schenken ,die nummer könnte ich  weiterhin benutzen ,darauf fragte ich wie soll das denn gehn wenn sie gekündigt ist.Ich sagte danach ich kann die Simkarte nicht mehr gebrauchen.Ein paartage später bekam ich einen Brief wo sich Talkline bedankte für die Verlängerung meines Vertrags.Ich Versuchte dort anzurufen was unmöglich ist da man ewig in der Warteschleife ist und keiner ran geht( kostet 14 cent die Minute)nach 10 min eine Stimme leider kein Mitarbeiter frei, ich soll es später nochmal probieren.Danach habe ich noch mal Brief geschrieben, das ich denn Vertrag auf jedenfall gekündigt habe und das auch bleibt.Jetzt war 2 Monate Ruhe und nun schicken sie mir wieder eine Rechnung etwas über 9 euro obwohl ich seit anfang Juli die Karte nicht mehr benutzt habe.Habe jetzt nochmal E Mail geschrieben und Rechtsanwalt gedroht mir reicht das jetzt.lasst die Finger von Talkline nur Probleme.


----------



## BenTigger (13 September 2011)

Hast du die Kündigungsbestätigung schriftlich vorliegen?


----------



## Teleton (13 September 2011)

> Ein paartage später bekam ich einen Brief wo sich Talkline bedankte für die Verlängerung meines Vertrags.


Haben die dabei auch eine Widerrufsbelehrung nach Fernabsatzregeln erteilt?


----------



## Zato (14 September 2011)

Ich hab ebenfalls Ärger mit Talkline und dieser unverschämten SIM-Pfandgebühr.

Mein Vertrag lief bis 31.7. Die letzte reguläre Rechnung stammt vom 13.7. Da stand überhaupt nichts von wegen Pfandgebühr. Auch im Kündigungsschreiben wurde mit keinem Wort erwähnt daß man die SIM-Karten zurückschicken muß.

Nun sind heute, 1,5 Monate nach Vertragsende, für mich völlig überraschend nochmal 20 Euro (für 2 Karten) abgebucht worden. Im Online-Bereich liegt auch eine neue Rechung vom 13.9. bereit, in der diese 20 Euro als "Pfandgebühr" ausgewiesen werden.

Nun frage ich mich: Auf was bezieht sich diese 14-Tage Frist zum rücksenden? Auf das reguläre Vertragsende vom 31.7.? Oder auf das Datum an dem ich die letzte Rechnung mit der "Pfandgebühr" bekommen habe, also der 13.9.? Ich will doch mal stark hoffen das letztere.

Ich meine das kann doch nicht sein, daß die sich 6 Wochen nicht rühren, mit keinem Mucks erwähnen daß man die Karten zurückschicken soll, und dann einfach nochmal 20 Euro abbuchen.

Wie sieht das jetzt aus? Macht das jetzt noch Sinn die Karten zurückzuschicken, oder soll ich mir wenigstens das Porto sparen?

Ich frage mich wirklich warum da der Verbaucherschutz noch nicht tätig geworden ist. Das ist doch Abzocke^3, ich könnt mich so aufregen....


----------



## Hippo (14 September 2011)

Hm - was würde ich machen?
Ich würde denen das Geld schon mal nicht lassen ...
... und nachdem ich schon über 50 bin kann es mir schon passieren daß ich eine Briefmarke vergesse ...
Und zufällig hätte mich bestimmt die Nachbarin begleitet wenn ich den Brief mit den Karten abschicke


----------



## Teleton (14 September 2011)

Das ist kein echtes Pfand sondern ein pauschalisierter Schadenersatz. Da entfällt der Schaden auch wenn die Karte "zu spät" zurückgeschickt wird. Und es gilt §309 Zif 5 BGB. Was soll ne gebrauchte Sim-Karte wert noch sein ? Wo werden die gehandelt? Die werden für 5 Cent eingeschmolzen.


----------



## Zato (15 September 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Das ist kein echtes Pfand sondern ein pauschalisierter Schadenersatz. Da entfällt der Schaden auch wenn die Karte "zu spät" zurückgeschickt wird. Und es gilt §309 Zif 5 BGB. *Was soll ne gebrauchte Sim-Karte wert noch sein ?* Wo werden die gehandelt? Die werden für 5 Cent eingeschmolzen.



Ja, das frag ich mich auch. Na, ich werd die wertvollen Dinger mal als Einschreiben zurückschicken, mal sehen ob eine Reaktion kommt. Meiner Meinung nach muß man ja wohl wenn ein "Pfand" erhoben wird auch eine Chance haben dieses Pfand wieder einzulösen. Und da die Rechnung erst gestern eingetrudelt ist sollte ich ja wohl innerhalb der 14-Tage-Frist sein. So seh ich das jedenfalls. Wenn nicht werd ich mal beim Verbraucherschutz nachfragen wie die das sehen...


----------



## yersize (29 September 2011)

Wo kann ich der Kündigung per fax zu schiecken oder Email?


----------



## Hippo (29 September 2011)

Ein Blick auf die Seite www.talkline.de könnte Dein Wissen exorbitant erhöhen


----------



## Teleton (29 September 2011)

yersize schrieb:


> Wo kann ich der Kündigung per fax zu schiecken oder Email?


Bevor Du eine Kündigung per E-Mail verschickst schau nach, ob die Geschäftsbedingungen eine Schriftformklausel enthalten, also eigenhändig unterschrieben sein müssen (§126 BGB).


----------



## TobiTina (2 Oktober 2011)

TinaA schrieb:


> Der Fall ähnelt dem meines Freundes sehr. Ebenfalls gekündigt, schon 1 Jahr im Voraus und seit einem halben Jahf ist der Vertrag beendet. Nur wird weiterhin monatlich eine Grundgebühr abgebucht. Auf mehrere Nachfragen und Bitten dies einzustellen wurde nicht reagiert. Angeblich bestehe ein Vertrag der erst in 1,5 Jahren zu kündigen wäre unter einer fremden Nummer. Auf mehrmalige Bitten uns diesen Vertrag ( mein Freund beschwört nie etwas unterschrieben zu haben) wurde einfach nicht eingegangen. Auf die teure Hotline haben wir keinen Bock mehr und auf Faxe kommen nur Antworten die nicht auf unsere Fragen eingehen.
> 
> Auch wir haben die letzten 2 Abbuchungen nach mehrmaliger Androhung zurückgeholt und neuerdings bekommen wir Mahnungen in denen der Betrag monatlich von 10 auf 20 bis hin zu 70 € steigt. Natürlich sehen wir nie eine Rechnung weil er kein Kunde mehr ist und sich nicht mehr einloggen kann.
> 
> Wie also sollten wir jetzt verfahren?



Unser Fall hat sich übrigens erledigt. Nach 3 ausführlichen Beschwerde- und Drohschreiben hat sich Mobilcom Debitel persönlich gemeldet und den nicht vorhandenen Vertrag - oh wie gütig - vorzeitig beendet und alle Forderungen zurückgezogen. Ich kann nur empfehlen: hartnäckig sein, immer wieder den Mahnungen wiedersprechen und die Verträge nochmal gut lesen. Bei uns gabs vermutlich an 2 Stellen Vertragsbruch. Das Argument hat am Ende wohl gezogen...

Also viel Glück euch allen.


----------



## TinaLaVogue (5 Oktober 2011)

Mein Vater (70) ist bei Talkline und ich habe seit längerem schon den verdacht das sie ihn einfach Gnadenlos abzocken!
Heute kam eine Rechnung über 527,50!!!!! Ich habe mir die Rechnung angeschaut und steig da einfach nicht durch wie die auf diesen hohen betrag kommen..

Z.B
Sonstige Gebühren :
 1 Papierrechnung  / je Rechnung)  1,6387€  ?! Seitwann muss man das Papier den bitte bezahlen für die Rechung?!

Und was zur Hölle sind individuelle Preiskorrekturen?  die uns mit 21€  berechnet wurden.

Es sind zwar  Einzelverbindungsnachweise da trotzdem komm ich nicht auf 537,50€


----------



## ArieST (17 Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ebenfalls große Probleme mit einem kürzlich verlängerten Tarif mit Talkline.

Dabei habe ich mir das Galaxy S bestellt und nur schnell Google eingerichtet. Urplötzlich standen 200 Euro!!! auf meiner Rechnung, obwohl ich maximal eine halbe Stunde online mit dem Ding war, da ich noch auf meine Internet Flat warte. Es kann nicht sein, dass das Ziehen von maximal 5 MB so viel kostet.

Eine Unverschämtheit und die am Telefon meinte - natürlich - dass die Abbuchung korrekt ist.

Ich möchte so schnell wie möglich aus dem Vertrag raus, leider ist er eben wie gesagt erst kürzlich verlängert worden. Da gebe ich lieber etwas mehr Grundgebühr aus, dafür weiß ich, dass ich bei der Telekom wenigstens bei kompoetenten und nicht-betrügerischen Anbietern bin.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Hippo (17 Oktober 2011)

Online über Normal(telefon)tarif IST unverschämt teuer.
Deine einzige Chance (meiner Meinung nach) ist mit dem Anbieter zu verhandeln und ihm klarzumachen daß es wohl alles andere als kundenfreundlich ist jetzt trotz beantragter (aber noch nicht geschalteter) Datenflat so abgerechnet wird.
Wennn Du Dich im ersten Gespräch noch nicht um Kopf und Kragen geredet hast kannst Du ja auch so argumentieren daß Du der Meinung warst daß der neue Tarif zeitgleich mit dem neuen Handy kommt ....... *flööööt*


----------



## ArieST (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Hippo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Die Tussie am Telefon hat mir - nachdem ich 4 Minuten in der Warteschleife stecken blieb - mitgeteilt, die Abbuchung sei rechtens. Und fragt danach auch noch dämlich: "Was kann ich noch für Sie tun??" - Mir den Hintern für 200 Euro ablecken vielleicht, das wärs doch.

Laut Rechnung habe ich 17 MB gezogen. Das war am 30.09. Das ist der Tag, an dem ich das Galaxy S in Betrieb genommen habe. Daraus schließe ich, dass die Daten ausschließlich dem Android Update und dem Runterladen von What's App (ja, ich weiß, letzteres ist meine Dummheit) zu verschulden ist. Das interessante dabei ist, dass laut Rechnung nur 11 MB berechnet wurden. Einmal 3,5 MB für 65 Euro und nochmal 7,5 MB für 100 Euro, also die besagten 171 Euro + 32 Euro UST. Die restlichen 6 MB sind komischerweise als 0,0000 hinterlegt.

In meinem Tarif, als auch auf der Webseite von Talkline stehen NICHT klar die Kilobyte Preise ausgeschrieben. Lediglich die Kosten der Flats sind im Kleingedruckten angegeben.

Ich bin hiermit wohl eines der Datentarif Opfer, über die 2010 schon in CT und Akte 10 berichtet wurden.

Ein Kollege, der bei der Telekom arbeitet, rät hierbei Widerruf einzulegen und evtl die Kosten rückbuchen zu lassen, bis die Streitfrage geklärt ist. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## ArieST (18 Oktober 2011)

Ich nochmal. Anbei stelle ich mal die Posten ein, die ich zuvor meinte. Vielleicht kennt sich damit jemand aus:

30.09.11 16:04:24 DATA web.vodafone.de - 2 kb 0,1597 €
30.09.11 16:04:29 DATA web.vodafone.de - 3550 kb 56,6975 €
30.09.11 16:29:00 DATA web.vodafone.de - 38 kb 0,6555 €

30.09.11 18:46:48 DATA web.vodafone.de - 7565 kb 101,1596 €

30.09.11 20:07:35 DATA web.vodafone.de - 2763 kb 0,0000 €
30.09.11 20:39:21 DATA web.vodafone.de - 424 kb 0,0000 €

01.10.11 09:15:13 DATA web.vodafone.de - 16 kb 1,6723 €
01.10.11 10:17:28 DATA web.vodafone.de - 2221 kb 0,0000 €
01.10.11 15:10:28 DATA web.vodafone.de - 40 kb 0,0000 €
01.10.11 17:01:02 DATA web.vodafone.de - 18 kb 0,0000 €


----------



## Heiko (19 Oktober 2011)

Fakt ist, dass man kein Smartphone ohne Datenflatrate in Betrieb setzen sollte. Das galt früher vor allem für die Eiföns, mittlerweile aber für alles, was sich Smartphone nennt.


----------



## gusa (25 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zur SIM-Karte. Was für Daten sind auf der "Ihre persönliche T-Mobile Karte"? Wenn Namen und Tel. Nr. gespeichert sind, könnte man von Talkline pro Nummer 2,95 € verlangen oder nicht.

Gruß

gusa


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe die Frage grade nicht, gusa.


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2011)

Wieso willst Du von Talkline was für Nummern auf einer T-Mobile-Karte verlangen?


----------



## gusa (25 Oktober 2011)

Entschuldigung, bei mir haben die auch 9,95 € kassiert. Hatte ich nicht geschrieben.

Gruß

gusa


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2011)

Beantwortet unsere Fragen aber nicht ...


----------



## gusa (26 Oktober 2011)

Weil sie mit diesen Daten Geld machen. Warum die und nicht ich?

Gruß

gusa


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2011)

Wieso macht Talkline mit einer T-Mobile-Karte Geld???
Talkline ist Talkline und nicht T-Mobile!


----------



## Teleton (26 Oktober 2011)

Talkline arbeitet mit allen Netzbetreibern zusammen, so dass man auch eine Karte für das D1-Netz sozusagen eine "T-Mobile-Karte" haben kann.

Gusa Deine Frage verstehe ich auch nicht, vermutest Du Datenhandel mit den Daten die auf den zurückzugebenden Sim-Karten verbleiben?


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2011)

Wäre schräg gedacht aber möglich


----------



## Verzweifelte Marion (26 Oktober 2011)

Hallihallo!

Wie ich beim kurzen Durchblättern der Seiten lesen kann, habt auch ihr Probleme mit Talkline.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei meinem ja auch helfen:

Seit November 2010 wird mir - statt der im Vertrag stehenden Grundgebühr von 7,49€ - mindestens 12€ Grundgebühr und mehr abgebucht. Bereits mehrmals habe ich die Leute dort schriftlich und telefonisch auf diese unangekündigte Erhöhung der Gebühr aufmerksam gemacht - ohne Erfolg. Ich bekam niemals eine Antwort. Ich zitiere die Dame (den Namen habe ich mir leider nicht geben lassen) am Telefon: "Ja, stimmt, laut Vertrag steht hier eine Grundgebühr von 7,49€. Warum Ihnen dann immer mehr Grundgebühr abgezogen wird, weiß ich leider nicht. Das ist ja merkwürdig. Ich werde das weiterleiten und man wird sich darum kümmern." - Das wars, mehr nicht. Von Kümmern kann keine Rede sein. Im Gegenteil: Eine Woche später erhielt ich ein Schreiben: "Schön, dass Sie weiterhin unser Kunde bleiben. Sie wechseln nun wunschgemäß in den Tarif 15-Cent-Treue-Plus".
Ich muss anfügen: Ich habe bereits mehrere Kündigungen geschrieben und geschickt und mich niemals für diesen fragwürdigen Tarif interessiert - geschweige denn, ihn abonniert.

Kurzum: Heute kam die "Letzte Mahnung", in der mir auch mit Schufa-Eintrag und gerichtlichen Verfahren gedroht wird.

Habt ihr Erfahrung? Wisst ihr, was man tun kann?

Liebe Grüße
und vielen Dank im Voraus für hilfreiche Antworten
Marion


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2011)

Eine rechtliche Lösung weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, da werden die Kollegen bestimmt noch was dazu schreiben.
Aber eine vergleichbare Situation hatte ich mit Vodafone.
Auch wie bei Dir - Telefonate und Schreiben - keine Reaktion.
Dann habe ich die strittigen Beträge zurückgebucht und ein Einschreiben dazu geschickt.
Reaktion hierauf wie bei Dir Drohung mit Inkasso und Mahnbescheid - darauf meine Antwort (auch wieder per Einschreiben) daß sie sich den Mahnbescheid sparen können und gleich klagen sollen weil ich dem MB auch widersprechen werde.
Die Kosten für die beiden Einschreiben habe ich auch von den Gebühren einbehalten.
Man rief mich dann an und bot mir eine fristlose Vertragsaufhebung an ...
... die ich dann annahm.
Als sie mir dann meine Nummer 14 Tage blockierten habe ich dann noch soweit als Möglich die Abbuchungen zurückgeholt als Ersatz für meine zusätzlichen Aufwendungen und Lauferei. Da kam aber dann nix mehr nach. Ich glaub die waren froh daß sie mich los waren ...


----------



## Nicci86 (10 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich bin froh endlich von dieser Gesellschaft weg zu sein... Ich hatte jetzt schon einige Verträge und so wie bei Talkline habe ich das noch nie erlebt.
1. Ich würde einmal angerufen und daraufhingewiesen, dass ich eine Internetflatrate für 3 Monate kostenlos nützen könnte und nach nicht erfolgter Kündigung 5 Euro kostet. Ich habe dies dankend und sehr deutlich abgelehnt, da ich mir das Internet vom Handy löschen lassen habe und es somit nicht benötige.. Es wurde mir trotzdem jeden Monat 5 Euro abgebucht. Ich wusste nicht was dieser Posten auf der Re. bedeuten sollte und nach Information bei Talkline sei das die Internetflatrate, die ich nie abgeschlossen habe!!! Ich habe das Geld natürlich nie mehr gesehen!!! Ich habe mind. 30 Euro bezahlt!!! Nach Rücksprache mit Talkline meinten sie, dies ginge nicht von Ihnen aus und es haben sich schon mehr Kunden beschwert. Komisch war aber, dass es auf meiner Talkline Rechnung stand!!!! Meinen die ich bin blöd?!
2. Nach zwei Kündigungen mit Einschreiben, in denen ich um eine Kündigungsbestätigung gebeten habe und keine Antwort erhielt, habe ich noch einmal eine Kündigung über das Internet mit Drohung des Rechtsanwalts weggeschickt. Und plötzlich ging es!!!
3. Man konnte den Handyvertrag während der Laufzeit nicht einfach umstellen, genauer Wortlaut "das geht bei Ihrem Vertrag nicht, höchstens auf einen teureren Vertrag"!
4. Die SIM Karte zurückschicken, musste ich noch bei keiner Gesellschaft. Ich finde dies unverschämt, da meine persönlichen Daten und Telefonnummern etc. drauf sind, was diese Gesellschaft wirklich nichts angeht!!!! Frechheit!!! und die 10 Euro zu bezahlen!!! Unverschämt!!
Ich weiß nicht ob ich das schreiben darf. Aber ich würde NIE MEHR!!!! diese Gesellschaft nehmen und weiterempfehlen. Ich habe allen meinen Freunden abgeraten!!!


----------



## Nicci86 (10 November 2011)

Hallo,
also habe heute meine letzte Rechnung erhalten. 150 Euro!!! So viel hatte ich noch nie in meinen Leben. Sie haben mir 25 Euro Rufnummernmitnahme etc. berechnet!!! Überlegt euch bitte zweimal ob ihr zu dieser Gesellschaft geht!!! Ich sag nicht mehr als Abzocke und Ärger! Natürlich ist das bei anderen Gesellschaften auch ab und zu der Fall. Aber so war ich noch nie enttäuscht wie bei dieser Gesellschaft. Ich denke, dass meine Abrechnungen auch nie genau gestimmt haben, habe nie so viel telefoniert wie plötzlich aufgezeigt wurde oder Minuten mehr berechnet!!! Vor allem ältere Menschen, die darauf vertrauen werden sie bestimmt reinlegen. Bitte aufpassen! NIE WIEDER TALKLINE!!!


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2011)

Das mit den Kosten für die Rufnummernmitnahme ist normal - das machen alle Provider so! Was die hohe Abrechnung angeht, so kann man das ja prüfen, denn in der Endabrechnung ist doch alles aufgelistet, oder? Du solltest bei der Prüfung auch den Einzelverbindungsnachweis nicht außer Acht lassen, bevor du solch abenteuerliche Behauptungen in die Welt schreibst. Kann es z. B. sein, dass man dir auch die nicht zurück gesandte SIM-Card in Rechnung gestellt hat 20-25 €)? Oder kann es sein, dass eine abschließende Nachberechnung aus anderen Monaten noch aufgeschlagen war, oder Roaminggebühren aus dem Ausland, mit denen du nicht mehr gerechnet hast?


----------



## Dele (3 Dezember 2011)

_Durch Zufall bin ich nun auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Habe auch seit ein paar Monaten Probleme mit mit diesem Anbieter. Bin dort schon seit 4 Jahren Kunde. Habe vor 2 Jahren eine Partner Card dazu gebucht. Mußte für diese beiden Verträge etwas über 18,00 Euro bezahlen. Nun habe ich beide Verträge gekündigt. Der eine Vertrag lief Ende Juli aus der andere erst im nächstem  Jahr. Beides wurde mir bestätigt . nun bucht diese Firma trotzdem die gleichen Beträge von meinem Konto ab, das eigendlich gekündigte Handy war auch noch aktiv. Nachdem ich mich darüber per Mail beschwerte, bekam ich die Antwort... ich hätte den vertrag verlängert. Nachdem ich mehrmals die abgebuchten beträge zurück gefordert hatte, haben sie mir dann mitgeteilt, das der eine Vertrag nun aus kulanz Gründen nur noch bis Ende November läuft.  Jetzt bin ich doch mal gespannt was nun noch passiert. Beide Handy´s  sind jetzt abgeklemmt._


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2011)

Dele schrieb:


> _Beide Handy´s sind jetzt abgeklemmt._


Wie, waren die im stationären Mobilfunknetz verdrahtet? Aber Spaß bei Seite - dass die den einen Vertrag aus Kulanz nun auflösen ist typisch dafür, dass die den Fehler zwar erkannt haben aber dir zuschieben wollen. So sind sie halt, dies Talkliner!


----------



## timmy11 (14 Dezember 2011)

wie kündigt mann den vertrag??

Es geht einfach nicht  wir haben es durchs internet versucht aber leider hat es nicht geklappt,wiest ihr vileicht die adresse von talkline,wenn ja dan würde ich sehr dankbar sein!


----------



## Hippo (14 Dezember 2011)

>>> http://www.talkline.de/kontakt/impressum/

Bitte halte Dich zukünftig an die rudimentären Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung wie z.B. Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
Das würde das Lesen der Postings sehr erleichtern ...


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ein Blick auf die Seite www.talkline.de könnte Dein Wissen exorbitant erhöhen


Immer wieder die selben Fragen. Leute, ihr habt Internet, dort steht doch alles - siehe > HIER <.


----------



## Verzweifelte Marion (16 Dezember 2011)

Hey hallo!

Es ist jetzt ein paar Wochen her, ich habe bereits mehrmals Mahnung bekommen und letztendlich die letzten beiden ausstehenden Rechnungsbeträge gezahlt. Die Sperr- und die Mahngebühren allerdings nicht, das war mir zu doof! Diese ganze Abzocke-Firma geht mir dermaßen auf den Geist, dass ich denen den Triumph nicht gönnen wollte.

Heute bekam ich dann wieder ein Schreiben, indem mir eine Frist von 5 Tagen geboten wird. Sofern ich bis dahin nicht die ausstehenden Kosten zahle, wollen die ihren Anwalt beauftragen, die Kosten (75€) einzutreiben.

Was ratet ihr mir?

LG Marion


----------



## Hippo (16 Dezember 2011)

Wenn die Mahnungen berechtigt waren, warum auch immer wirst Du zahlen müssen.
Ansonsten gilt - die foreneigene Kristallkugel ist grade in Reparatur und Ratespielchen machen wir nicht


----------



## Dele (16 Dezember 2011)

Verzweifelte Marion schrieb:


> Hey hallo!
> 
> Es ist jetzt ein paar Wochen her, ich habe bereits mehrmals Mahnung bekommen und letztendlich die letzten beiden ausstehenden Rechnungsbeträge gezahlt. Die Sperr- und die Mahngebühren allerdings nicht, das war mir zu doof! Diese ganze Abzocke-Firma geht mir dermaßen auf den Geist, dass ich denen den Triumph nicht gönnen wollte.
> 
> ...



Ich denke das heute ein Briefetag für Talkline ist. Habe heute auch Post bekommen. Sie wollen von mir nun Schadenersatz für nicht bezahlte Rechnungen und den nicht eingehaltenen Vertrag haben... schlappe 190,00 Euro. Vorher belief sich die Summe auf 78,00 euro. Ich rate dir .... lass dich nicht unter Druck setzten auch nicht von einem Anwalt. Der kann nur Geld eintreiben, wenn die Sache vor Gericht gewesen ist. Auch ein Schufaeintrag kommt so schnell nicht zu stande.. er muß gerechtfertigt sein. Zwei Möglichkeiten gibt es nun.... endweder du sitzt die Sache aus und wartest auf einen Mahnbescheid, wo du Widerspruch einlegst , auch Kopien zufügst und auch deine Schilderung zu der Sache, in den meisten Fällen werden diese Sachen ab Akta gelegt wegen Geringfügigkeit( kommt auch auf die Höhe der Forderung an ) oder falls die Firma dort bekannt ist. Zweite Möglichkeit... selber zum Anwalt oder Verbraucherschutz. Meine Erfahrung zeigt.... selber mit denen Kontakt aufnehmen Lohnt sich nicht, führt auch zu keinem Ergebniss. Lasse mir nun auch einen Termin bei meinem Anwalt geben, habe eine gute Rechtschutz.


----------



## Teleton (16 Dezember 2011)

> Auch ein Schufaeintrag kommt so schnell nicht zu stande.. er muß gerechtfertigt sein. Zwei Möglichkeiten gibt es nun.... endweder du sitzt die Sache aus...


Vorsicht, die Debitelgruppe ist Schufamitglied und flott mit der Eintrag unbestrittener Forderungen.



> ..und wartest auf einen Mahnbescheid, wo du Widerspruch einlegst , auch Kopien zufügst und auch deine Schilderung zu der Sache, in den meisten Fällen werden diese Sachen ab Akta gelegt wegen Geringfügigkeit( kommt auch auf die Höhe der Forderung an ) oder falls die Firma dort bekannt ist.


Im Mahnverfahren braucht man sich (außer durch den Widerspruch nicht zu wehren) Schriftkram interessiert das Mahngericht gar nicht, die interessiert nur , ob einer der beiden Beteiligten Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens beantragt. Abgelegt  nur weil eine Firma bekannt ist wird da nix.




Verzweifelte Marion schrieb:


> Die Sperr- und die Mahngebühren allerdings nicht, das war mir zu doof!


Schau mal in §309 Ziffer 5 BGB. Bezüglich der zuviel gezahlten Beträge an Aufrechnung §398 ff BGB denken.
Behaupten die nicht auch eine Vertragsverlängerung mit dem Tarifwechsel?
Die Idee Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale ist sicherlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Verzweifelte Marion (16 Dezember 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

jetzt ists leider zu spät. Ich bin sozusagen die Dumme im Dummenfang. Ich kann leider nicht lückenlos nachweisen, dass die erhöhten Gebühren nicht gerechtfertigt sind, deshalb hab ich mir den - wenn auch etwas patzig klingenden - Beitrag des Moderators zu Herzen genommen und gezahlt.
Die zehn Euro für die Sim-Karte habe ich einbehalten und stattdessen die Karte heute per Einschreiben Richtung Talkline geschickt.
Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten, wie es jetzt hier weitergeht.

Danke für die unterstützenden Beiträge!

Ich hoffe für mich, dass ich nicht wieder auf so eine dubiose Firma hereinfalle und wünsche mir für alle Lesenden, dass sie sich diese Probleme zu Herzen nehmen - aber ich weiß auch, dass sich wahrscheinlich nur die wenigsten im Voraus über die Firma informieren. Was mich total ärgert ist, dass diese Freenet- und Mobilcom-Shops in den Städten für diese Firma werben. Das wäre für mich als Neukunde ein Zeichen, dass die vertrauenswürdig sind. Und dass sie das nicht sind, zeigt unsere Erfahrung.

Ich drücke den "Aussitzern" felsenfest die Daumen, dass ihr diesen "Krieg" gewinnt 

Liebe Grüße
Frohe Weihnachten
und einen erfolgreichen Start ins neue Jahr!
Ich melde mich!


----------



## Teleton (16 Dezember 2011)

Freenet, Mobilcom, Talkline ist alles Debitel bzw. Debetel-Mobilcom.  Alle diese Firmen sind seit Jahren ein unerschöpflicher Quell kreativer Ideen in der Abrechnung von Telekommunikationsleistungen.


----------



## Dele (16 Dezember 2011)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man einen Schufaeintrag einfach mal nur so bekommt, auch nicht wenn man Schufa Mitglied ist. Auch weiß ich, das man immer auf der sicherern Seite ist wenn man beim Mahnverfahren Unterlagen gleich mitschickt. Zudem hatte ich vor einigen Jahren auch Probleme mit einem Inkasso und anschließen mit einem Anwalt, diese drohten auch mit Schufaeintrag und auch mit Zwangsvollstreckung und Lohn u. Kontopfändung... als die ganze Drohpalette... da mir die Sache dann doch zu bunt wurde... bin ich zum Anwalt gegangen .... ein saftiger Brief von diesem.... und dann war Ruhe.  Mitunter sind das auch teilweise Drohungen die solche Unternehmen ausstoßen, da es genügend Menschen gibt die sich ins Bockshorn  jagen lassen. Aber am besten Anwalt einschalten der einen Brief aufsetzt und manchmal reicht das auch schon. So teuer ist das in der Regel auch nicht. Richtet sich nach dem Streitwert.


----------



## Teleton (16 Dezember 2011)

> Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man einen Schufaeintrag einfach mal nur so bekommt, auch nicht wenn man Schufa Mitglied ist.


Du mußt rechtliches Können vom rechtlichen Dürfen unterscheiden. Ein Schufamitglied kann -meist per automatisierten Datenaustausch- eigene Kunden als vertragsbrüchige Schurken einmelden, solange es versichert die Forderung sei unbestritten und überfällig. Ob das stimmt wird von der Schufa zunächst nicht geprüft. Es darf allerdings nur eingemeldet werden wenn die Voraussetzungen des §28 a BDSG vorliegen insbesondere die Forderung nicht bestritten ist.


----------



## Dele (17 Dezember 2011)

du scheinst ich dich ja gut aus zu kennen, im meinem Fall heißt das wohl, schnell zum Anwalt  !!! Habe gestern erst die Aufforderung bekommen den Bertag incl. des Schadenersatzanspruch zu bezahlen. Wozu der Schadenersatz dann sein soll... ist mir schleierhaft... habe  ja keine Vertragsverlängerung beantragt.


----------



## Hippo (17 Dezember 2011)

Doch ja - der Teleton kennt sich aus 
Den Ratschlägen kannst Du uneingeschränkt vertrauen


----------



## Teleton (17 Dezember 2011)

> habe ja keine Vertragsverlängerung beantragt


Gab es denn keine telefonische Werbung anläßlich derer Du falsch verstanden worden bist?
Ansonsten ab zum Anwalt, lass den mal prüfen, ob noch ein Widerruf nach Fernabsatzregeln möglich ist. Und schnell eine Mitteilung über den Streit an Schufa und Bürgel FPP.


----------



## Dirk69 (21 Dezember 2011)

Inzwischen berechnen die nicht mehr die Karte, sie verlangen Pfand!


----------



## vanClif (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Mein Vater hatte vor Kurzem ein telefonisches Angebot von Talkeline erhalten über einen neuen Tarif, wie er mir erklärte.
Darin hieß es es würden keine zusätzlichen Kosten anfallen. Nun kam die erste Rechnung und natürlich mit 2 zusätzlichen Basisleistungen die zusammen Kosten von rund 10€ mit sich brachten.
Darauf rief er bei der Kundenhotline an. Dort wollte man ihm ohne die Angabe seiner Kontodaten aber nicht weiterhelfen.
Weshalb er ein Kündigungsschreiben aufsetzte und abschickte. Inhalt war die sofortige Kündigung aufgrund der zusätzlichen, nicht angegebenen Kosten des neuen Tarifes, die entgegen der Absprache anfielen. 

Antwort von Talkeline: Kündigung zur Kenntnis genommen, Fristgerechte Kündigung 2013

Ich währ der Meinung, dass da eine Irreführung vorliegt (nicht angegebene Kosten erhoben)und mein Vater daher sofort und fristlos kündigen könne, oder nicht?
Auf den Wunsch der sofortigen Kündigung ist Talkeline in der "Antwortkonserve" auch nicht weiter eingegangen.

Nun wollen wir noch einmal die Hotline versuchen und wenn es wieder nichts bringt erneut ein Schreiben aufsetzen, dass den Wunsch nach sofortiger Kündigung noch einmal unterstreicht. 

Hab in vorherigen Beiträgen auch schon von der Kartenrückgabe gelesen und werde meinen Vater darauf auch noch hinweisen. Bin sicher, dass er das auch nicht weiß.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Dezember 2011)

Kündigen ist das eine, dein Vater hätte aber wohl besser "widerrufen" müssen. Im Jargon nennt man solche Vertragsfallen auch "Knebelverträge". Bis 2013 (ich nehme mal an bis 12/2013) kommt ein nicht unerheblicher Betrag zu Stande, der dann - wenn dein Vater nicht zahlt - vom Inkasso beigetrieben wird und eine Eintragung in die Schuldnerregister gibt es wahrscheinlich obendrein. Wenn dein Vater die Sache nun nicht selbst richtig abwickeln kann, sollte er sich besser eines Anwalts bedienen.


----------



## Servus (28 Dezember 2011)

Zum Thema Kartenpfand:
http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/49403-urteil-kartenpfand-und-nichtnutzungsgebuhr-unzulassig/


----------



## Teleton (28 Dezember 2011)

Schönes Urteil. 
Die Argumentation zum Schadenersatz haben wir hier schon immer vertreten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/kündigung-handyvertrag-bei-talkline.23836/page-11


----------



## rich (3 Januar 2012)

Leute ich bin in Panik.
Unser vertrag ist seit 1 jahr schon nicht mehr gültig kann man noch kündigen? wie lange dauert die kündigung? 3 monate?6 Wochen oder nur 2 tage?
Hats bei euch geklpappt.
._.?
vg


----------



## Teleton (3 Januar 2012)

Was heißt nicht mehr gültig? Dauer? Meinst Du die Kündigungsfrist? Steht im Vertrag, bzw den AGB. Die Zeiten sind durch §309 Zif. 9 BGB beschränkt.


----------



## Volodymyr (5 Januar 2012)

ich hab mein Handy vor zwei Jahre verloren,habe ich sofort die informiert und Kündigung geschickt,trozt bekome ich noch heute Rechnungen und Mahnverfahren.Es bleibt nur ein Weg-sofort dein Anwalt anschalten,dann wird alles erledigt!!!Glaub mir-allein schaffst du gar nichts!!!


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2012)

So ein Schmarrn! Und welchen Unsinn erzählst du uns wegen dem verlorenen Handy da? Was hat das mit dem Provider zu tun? Da könnte ja jeder daher kommen und behaupten, er hätte das Handy verloren und will nun aus dem Vertrag raus - so nicht!


----------



## Volodymyr (9 Januar 2012)

es ist leider so!!!Die können doch prüfen.ob es in  2 Jahren ein einzige Telefonat oder sms stattfinden hat!!!


----------



## Volodymyr (9 Januar 2012)

und noch dazu nur der Mindestumsazt seit 2 Jahre bezahlt hat!Also,hör auf mit deinen Unsinn,sonst landet der/die bei Schufa und zahlt viel mehr!!!


----------



## danny1972 (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte auch gerne Kündingen bei Talkline, ich hoffe es klappt !
Kann mir evtl.jemand die Fax Nummer und die Anschrift von den geben ?
Ich werde beides machen und dann die SIM Karte dazulegen im schreiben .
Danke


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Januar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ein Blick auf die Seite www.talkline.de könnte Dein Wissen exorbitant erhöhen


 
Frage den Support: https://www2.talkline.de/kontakt/kontakt/start



> 3.2 Die Kündigung des Kunden hat schriftlich (auch
> per Fax, jedoch nicht per E-Mail) zu erfolgen.


----------



## danny1972 (10 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe schom 3 E-Mails geschickt, aber bis heute keine Rückinfo. ( das seit 3 Wochen )

Deswegen bin ich ja auf dieses Forum gestoßen .
Hat den jetzt gerade jemand gekündigt ?

Ich möchte dort ungerne anrufen ( sehr hohe kosten )
Danke


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Januar 2012)

So hoch sind die Kosten für einen Anruf nun wieder auch nicht! Was hindert dich daran, einen Brief zu schreiben? Die wollen anscheinend kein Fax.


----------



## peter_mertens (11 Januar 2012)

Die wollen zwar kein Fax, aber sie haben von mir ein bekommen. Adresse und Kündigungsvorlage gibt's nämlich im Netz, einfach googlen und fertig, ausfüllen und Schluss mit dem Talkline Vertrag.

Kündigungsvorlage habe ich von hier, die faxen das auch: www.*contractix*.de/kuendigen/*talkline*.html

steigt bloss aus aus diesem Laden. Peter


----------



## Teleton (11 Januar 2012)

Das gibt Probleme mit der Schriftform (§126 BGB), weil es nicht eigenhändig unterschrieben ist.


> § 126 BGB
> *Schriftform*
> 
> *(1) Ist durch Gesetz schriftliche Form vorgeschrieben, so muss die Urkunde von dem Aussteller eigenhändig durch Namensunterschrift oder mittels notariell beglaubigten Handzeichens unterzeichnet werden.*


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2012)

peter_mertens schrieb:


> Die wollen zwar kein Fax, aber sie haben von mir ein bekommen.
> 
> 
> > Faxnummer: 04121-414519


Die Vorlage enthält übrigens nicht den korrekten Namen des Vertragsgebers.


----------



## nordseefische (18 Januar 2012)

hallo ich habe auch diese erfahrung gemacht .. habe im dez.2011 geküdigt zurück schrieb talkline ja ok zum mai 2013 ..ein neues handy gibt es nicht .. dafür hat man mir eine partnerkarte geschickt ..die ich grade wieder ungeöffnet zurück geschickt habe .. aber berechnen tut man diese ...
lug und trug bei manchen firmen ...


----------



## Verzweifelte Marion (18 Januar 2012)

Hallihallo!!!

Neuigkeiten: Nachdem ich im Dezember 2011 nun doch den ausstehenden Betrag mitsamt Mahngebühren bezahlt habe, bekam ich jetzt eine Email, in der meine letzte Abrechnung aufgeführt war. Mein ausstehender Rechnungsbetrag steht bei Null.

Ja, schön, denk ich mir. Aber Fakt ist: In meinem Fall lag der Fehler wohl an mir, dadurch dass ich die Vertragsänderung in den Online-Abrechnungen nicht rechtzeitig sah. Ich hab immer angenommen, dass ich nicht über den Tisch gezogen werde - Pustekuchen, bei dieser Firma wird man NUR über den Tisch gezogen!
Im Nachhinein habe ich erfahren, dass ich mit rechtlicher Hilfe nicht hätte zahlen brauchen. Aber es war kurz vor Weihnachten und ich hatte vor allem absolut keine Lust mehr, mich noch weiter mit diesem Thema zu befassen. Also steckt man diesen Betrügern das Geld halt in den Hals.

Fazit: Wenn ihr Probleme mit Talkline habt, sitzt das bloß aus! Lasst euch auf keinen Fall klein kriegen!!! Durch ihre mysteriösen Machenschaften habt ihr immer die Möglichkeit, vor Gericht Recht zu bekommen (sofern die ganze Sache überhaupt vor Gericht landet, da diese Firma erfahrungsgemäß früher den sogenannten "Schwanz" einzieht).

Und falls ihr das Wissen und die Möglichkeit haben solltet: Zwingt diese Betrüger doch bitte in den Ruin!!! Etwas anderes sei ihnen nicht gegönnt!


Euch wünsche ich nun viiiel Geduld und noch viiiel mehr Durchsetzungsvermögen!
Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen!

Liebe Grüße
Marion

PS: Kündigungsschreiben in diesem Fall am besten per Einschreiben mit Rückschein - ist teurer, hat bei mir aber als einzige Möglichkeit geklappt, nachdem meine vorigen Versuche per Fax, per Einschreiben und per normalem Brief scheiterten!


----------



## danny72 (20 Januar 2012)

Danke .
Aber ich habe hier 3 ver.Anschriften wo ich die Kündigung hinschicken könnte , aber ich brauche bitte die richtige Anschrift.
danke


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einem Blick auf die Seite talkline.de und dort speziell ins Impressum?
Das ist üblicherweise die ladungsfähige Anschrift für ein Unternehmen und dahin sollte wohl auch eine rechtsgültige Kündigung richtig adressiert sein ...


----------



## Teleton (20 Januar 2012)

Wegen der sich stets in Kündigungsschreiben realisierenden Verlustquote der Post unbedingt als Einschreiben Rückschein (so wie Marion schon schreibt).


----------



## Kallimann (22 Januar 2012)

Die größte Abzocke die ich je erlebt habe.


----------



## gesk (30 Januar 2012)

habe im november 2009 1 handy erworben über den handy service , und leider bei talkline einen vertrag abgeschlossen. bis zur kündigung am 6.4. 2011 keine probleme aber jetzt komms, angeblich ist keine kündigung angekommen. auch nicht per fax. muß jetzt noch ein jahr draufzahlen. miese abzocke. habe heute nochmals gekündigt und werde es per einschreiben mit rückantwort senden. außerdem noch per fax und das wöchentlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damit man mich nicht vergisst!!!!!!!!!!!!
die sollten sich schämen so mit ihren kunden umzugehen!
aus meiner familie und bekanntenkreis wird keiner mehr bei talkline einen vertrag anschließen.


----------



## gesk (30 Januar 2012)

habe die kündigung an folgende adresse geschickt   mobilcom-debitel GmbH kundenservice
99076 Erfurt. mal schauen was diesmal kommt.


----------



## Carina2012 (1 Februar 2012)

Hallo wisst Ihr wo ich meine Kündigung hin schicken muss??
Habe nur die Angaben.
Talkline Kundenservice, 99076 Erfurt

Mir fehlt aber die Straße...


----------



## Hippo (1 Februar 2012)

Schon mal was von einem Impressum gehört?
Befindet sich üblicherweise auf der Startseite eines jeden Unternehmens


----------



## Carina2012 (1 Februar 2012)

Ja aber das Impressum ist nicht in Erfurt.
Ich hatte bereits meine Kündigung zur Firma Tema GmbH Geschickt da ich nur die Adresse von der Firma habe.
Die haben mir jetzt aber geantwortet das ich meine Kündigung zur Firma talkline Kundenservice in 99076 Erfurt schuicken soll.
Mir fehlt allerdings die Straße oder das Postfach.


----------



## Hippo (1 Februar 2012)

Dann würde Tante Gurgel weiterhelfen.
Schon probiert mit den Suchbegriffen "Talkline" und "Erfurt" ?
Dreimal darfst Du raten was ich da für ein Ergebnis kriege ...


----------



## Carina2012 (1 Februar 2012)

ja bin nicht dumm das hab ich auch schon gemacht.....steht zwar ein postfach das aber woanders in erfurt ist kannste mir bitte helfen ist dringen.
wäre sehr nett.danke


----------



## Hippo (2 Februar 2012)

Andere Möglichkeiten haben wir auch nicht.
Generell ist die Adresse im Impressum DIE Ansprechadresse für das jeweilige Unternehmen.
Du bist als Kunde nicht verpflichtet irgendwelche Organisationseinheiten eines Unternehmens detektivisch zu ermitteln.
Also - Kündigung an die Adresse im Impressum - feddisch ...
Und das ganze nachweisbar mit Einschreiben/Rückschein.
Nicht vergessen - die verlangen irgendwann die Sim-Karte zurück.


----------



## BenTigger (2 Februar 2012)

Carina2012 schrieb:


> ja bin nicht dumm das hab ich auch schon gemacht.....steht zwar ein postfach das aber woanders in erfurt ist kannste mir bitte helfen ist dringen.
> wäre sehr nett.danke


Postfächer sind immer woanders als die Firmen selbst. Postfächer heissen Postfächer, weil diese Fächer in einer Postfiliale sind und die Firmen dann jemanden dort hin senden, der die Post dann aus den Fächern holt. Deswegen haben Postfächer auch andere Postleitzahlen als die Firma selbst. Das sogar dann, wenn die Firma gleich neben der Postfiliale wohnt 
Ein Postfach ist also nicht ein Fach in der Firma, wo die Post dann nach der Nummer sucht um den Abteilungen die Post dort vorzusortieren.


----------



## Gipsy (3 Februar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

talkline habe ich ebenfalls gekündigt. Der Vertrag läuft jedoch noch bis 2013. Der Hinweis,
die Karte zurück zu schicken, ist Gold wert.
Jetzt der neueste Clou! Talkline ruft an und will mir eine Unfallversicherung verkaufen???????
Wem ist das auch schon passiert????   Talkline und Unfallversicherung???? Was läuft hier falsch???

Kann mich bitte jemand aufklären über diesen Zusammenhang???

Danke
G.


----------



## Hippo (3 Februar 2012)

DAS höre ich auch zum ersten mal ...


----------



## jupp11 (3 Februar 2012)

Gab  es schon mal...
http://www.ureader.de/message/1395821.aspx


> habe meine Zweitkarte bei Talkline. Heute kam ein Anruf das man mir
> eine Unfallversicherung anbietet.
> ....
> _Date:Wed, 21 Sep* 2005*_


----------



## Hippo (3 Februar 2012)

Na ja, 6 1/2 Jahre her ...


----------



## jupp11 (3 Februar 2012)

Bein Eingabe von "talkline unf".... bietet  Google  zwei Suchalternativen:
"talkline unfallversicherung" und "talkline unfreundlich"
beides sind demnach häufiger gefragte Suchwortkombinationen...


----------



## Teleton (3 Februar 2012)

Das kann nur ein Versehen sein, wer bei Talkline ist braucht eine *Rechtschutz*versicherung keine *Unfall*versicherung.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Februar 2012)

Für "talkline rechts..." biet Google als Ergänzung nur "talkline rechtsanwalt" an...


----------



## Hippo (3 Februar 2012)

Teleton - Du weißt aber daß ´ne Rechtschutz nicht mehr eintritt wenn der Abschluß erst nach dem ursächlichen Ereignis erfolgt ...
... und bei Talkline waren die doch schon vorher


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2012)

Gipsy schrieb:


> Talkline und Unfallversicherung???? Was läuft hier falsch???
> 
> Kann mich bitte jemand aufklären über diesen Zusammenhang???


Kann es sein, dass es sich dabei um eine Geräteversicherung im Falle einer unabsichtlichen Beschädigung oder des Verlustes handeln könnte? Siehe z. B. > HIER <, Ergo Direkt bei Amazon.


----------



## Teleton (3 Februar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Teleton - Du weißt aber daß ´ne Rechtschutz nicht mehr eintritt wenn der Abschluß erst nach dem ursächlichen Ereignis erfolgt ...
> ... und bei Talkline waren die doch schon vorher


Stimmt, ein brennendes Haus kann man nicht mehr gegen Feuer versichern.
Aber die Leute dürften den Sinn einer Rechtschutz eingesehen haben und für die Zukunft bereit sein.


----------



## gast10 (7 Februar 2012)

Beratung über Wertschutzgarantie

Ich habe vor 2002 einen Vertrag bei Talkline abgeschlossen und war eigentlich immer zufrieden. 2008 habe ich mit einer Vertagsverlängerung ein neues Handy erhalten. Der gute Berater hatte mir aufgrund des Preises des Handys eine Wertschutzgarantie empfohlen, die ich auch mit 5 €  bei diesem besagten Mitarbeiter von Talkline abgeschlossen habe. 2009 habe ich meinen Handyvertrag + die Wertgarantieversicherung schriftlich bei Talkline gekündigt. Die Eingangsbestätigung meiner Kündigung ist bei mir eingegangen. Nach vielen Anrufen von Talkline habe ich mich zu einer Verlängerung hinreißen lassen. Ich habe einen super Tarif bekommen, weil ich kein neues Handy  in Anspruch genommen habe. Ich habe dem Talklinemitarbeiter bei diesem Gespräch ausdrücklich gesagt (obwohl ich schon schriftlich gekündigt hatte), dass ich diese Wertgarantie nicht mehr brauche. Er bestätigte mit die ganze Sache. Nun fand ich auf meinen Kontoauszügen einen Posten mit 8 €. Ich wusste nicht was das ist. Nach einem Anruf habe ich erfahren, dass diese Wertgarantie noch immer läuft und mittlerweile 8 € kostet. Ich hätte  angeblich diesen Vertrag bei dieser Versicherung kündigen müssen. Ich habe aber alles über Talkline abgewickelt und der Versicherungsvertrag war auf einem Vordruck von Talkline. Auf Nachfrage bei Talkline ist das nicht ihr Problem.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, die Beraten nur das, was sie wollen. Ich fühl mich total veräppelt von  Talkline. Es war auch mein Fehler, dass ich meine Auszüge nicht exakt kontrolliert habe.  Trotzdem. Ich bin stink sauer. Ca. 200 € in  den Sand gesetzt. Nun kündige ich, aber diesmal ohne Rückzieher.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Februar 2012)

gast10 schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich total veräppelt von Talkline.


Billig ist eben nicht zwangsläufig preiswert.


----------



## Pik11 (10 Februar 2012)

Hi

ich habe auch eine Frage:

Im August 2011 wurde unverlangt eine Partnerkarte, welche (leider ohne Nachweis, also nicht als EInschreiben) zurückgesandt wurde und ebenfalls unverlangt eine [email protected] Away Flat gebucht.

Beides wird bis heute montalich berechnet. Leider wurde dies erst jetzt bemerkt.

Daraus ergeben sich folgende Fragen:

1. In der Rechnung steht jeweils, daß sie binnen 8 Wochen beanstandet werden muß, und andernfalls als genehmigt gilt. Ist dies wirksam und das Geld damit weg? Oder kann man das immer noch anfechten?
2. Wir werden nun die Einzugsermächtigung aufheben, und künftige Beträge per Rechnung bezahlen. Darf man die zu unrecht eingezogenen Beträge (für Partnerkarte und Flat) von künftigen Rechnungen abziehen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Pik11


----------



## Teleton (10 Februar 2012)

Die Partnerkarte und auch die Take Away Flat werden häufig per Telefon vermarktet an Leute die nicht schnell genug "nein" schreien.

Welche Rechtsnatur die an §45i TKG angelehnte Frist hat ist unter Juristen strittig. Die Anbieter sehen darin eine materielle Ausschlussfrist, wenn um dann vorbei. Richtigerweise wird man aber nur eine Beweislastumkehr darin sehen, das entbindet einen Anbieter dann  nicht davon vorzutragen wie und wann der Vertrag zustande gekommen und über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden ist.
Eine Aufrechnung wird die Gegenseite wohl nicht ohne weiteres akzeptieren. Die Flat/Partnerkarte wird freiwillig maximal für die letzten 3 Monate erstattet. Wegen des Restes muß man sich dann zanken, wobei die bei einer Aufrechnung die Karte sperren und Schadenersatz für die restliche Laufzeit fordern.


----------



## Pik11 (10 Februar 2012)

Hi

@Teleton: Danke, das ging ja schnell.

In der Tat erfolge die Buchung nach einem Telefonanruf.

Also wir werden erstmal den Basisvertrag kündigen und die überzahlten Beträge zurückfordern, mal sehen, was die darauf antworten.

Ist die Partnerkarte, so sie wirksam bestellt wurde, eigentlich ein separater Vertrag, oder nur eine zubuchbare Option zum Grundvertrages?

Was ist eigentlich, wenn die [email protected] away-Option eine MVLZ von meinetwegen 24 Monaten hat und man den zugehörigen Mobilfunkvertrag kündigt. Kann die dann a.) separat weiterlaufen, oder b.) erlischt die zwangsweise, wenn der Telefonievertrag beendet wird oder c.) verlängert sich dann der Basisvertrag um eben diese 24 Monate ab Buchung der Option??

Gruß...

Pik11


----------



## Teleton (10 Februar 2012)

> In der Tat erfolge die Buchung nach einem Telefonanruf.


Wie sieht es mit der Widerrufsbelehrung aus? Erst eine ordnungsgemäße Belehrung startet die 2-Wochen-Frist.

Partnerkarte: Müßte man in den Tarifbedingungen nachsehen. Es gab früher Partnerkartenverträge die nach Tod der Hauptkarte alleine weiterlebten und eine eigene MLZ hatten. 24 Monate geht nur bei nem Neuvertrag (§309 Zif 9 BGB).

TAke away: Müßte man auch in den Tarifbedingungen nachsehen: Entweder a oder b.


----------



## Pik11 (11 Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank Teleton!

Sehe ich das richtig, daß bei solchen Telefonverträgen eine vollständige und ordnungsgemäße Widerrufsbelehrung gar nicht möglich ist, wenn der Verkäufer nicht ellenlange Formulierungen vorlesen möchte?

Ein einfacher Satz "Sie können 14 Tage kostenlos testen und bei Nichtgefallen zurücksenden" reicht ja sicher nicht aus.

Welche Anforderungen sind denn an eine telefonische Widerrufsbelehrung zu stellen, bzw. gab es da nicht das "Textformerfordernis" vor Vertragsabschluß, wenn ich mich richtig entsinnne??


----------



## Teleton (11 Februar 2012)

Eine mündliche WR-Belehrung reicht nicht aus, Du hast recht es muß Textform (Buchstaben auf Datenträger) sein. Die kann vor, während oder nach Vertragschluß erfolgen.


----------



## senioreninfo (11 Februar 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*
> 
> Ich möcht dich noch auf einen weiteren wichtigen Punkt hinweisen:
> 
> ...


 

Das ist richtig geschrieben und wirklich zu beachten. Von anderen Providern hört man nicht, dass die Karten zurück geschickt werden soll/muss. Hier ist nämlich wieder eine große Einnahmequelle für den Provider. Immerhin 25 € pro Versäumnis.


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2012)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> Das ist richtig geschrieben und wirklich zu beachten. Von anderen Providern hört man nicht, dass die Karten zurück geschickt werden soll/muss. Hier ist nämlich wieder eine große Einnahmequelle für den Provider. Immerhin 25 € pro Versäumnis.


Bei den meisten die ich kenne sollst Du die alten Karten wegschmeißen. Habe ich grade erst wieder bei O2 erlebt. Wäre ein Indiz dafür, dass das letztendlich eine Maßnahme zur Gewinnoptimierung ist.


----------



## Teleton (11 Februar 2012)

Aber zum Glück als pauschalisierter Schadenersatz unzulässig
http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/49403-urteil-kartenpfand-und-nichtnutzungsgebuhr-unzulassig/
Es gibt keinen Zweitmarkt für gebrauchte Simkarten. Also entsteht kein Schaden bei unterlassener Rücksendung.


----------



## senioreninfo (12 Februar 2012)

Prima Teleton
Bei mir waren es damals noch 25 €. Scheinbar ist es inzwischen billiger geworden. Allerdings hatte damals Talkline heute  mobilcom-debitel  nach Einspruch und sogar Zeitüberschreitung doch noch verzichtet. Vorher habe ich von einem anderen Verzicht auch schon gelesen. Die letzten Karten habe ich dann rechtzeitig hingeschickt. Von dem Urteil wusste ich noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich werden nur die Untätigen bestraft. Aber jetzt ist es in dem Link genau zu lesen


----------



## Pagol (9 März 2012)

ich schilder mal mein "problem" das ich mit meiner kündigung habe und das ich so im internet noch nicht gefunden habe.
ich hab schon mehrere berichte gesehen wonach talkline aus 24 monaten vertragslaufzeit 24,x macht.
bei mir ist es anscheinend andersherum und sie machen aus 24 jetzt 23,x...wonach dann aber meine kündigung zu spät wäre.
fall: vertragsabschluss mitte juni 2010, 24 monate vertragslaufzeit wie agb.
kündigung jetzt anfang juni 2012.
bestätigung der kündigung jetzt erhalten. mit bestätigung der kündigung zum ende 31.05.2013.
was talkline nicht direkt schreibt, mir aber anscheinend zu verstehen geben will, ist dass ihrer auffassung nach der vertrag gar keine 24 monate (wie in den AGB) angegeben gelaufen wäre sondern nur 23,x und ende mai zu ende gewesen wäre. und ich demnach um die dreimonatsfrist einzuhalten im februar noch hätte kündigen müssen und die frist verpasst hätte. und der vertrag somit jetzt noch ein jahr läuft bis ende mai nächsten jahres.
zum ende der vertragslaufzeit mit 31.05.2013 wird von talkline dabei ausdrücklich auf die agb verwiesen.
die wiederum keine laufzeiten bis monatsende oder kündigung zum monatsende etc vorsehen.
nach meiner auffassung habe ich durch den vertrag anspruch auf 24 monate vertrag. exakt, taggenau.
und im rahmen dieser vertragslaufzeit fristgemäss gekündigt.
wie ist eure meinung dazu?


----------



## Teleton (9 März 2012)

Fallen möglicherweise Tag des Vertragschluß und der tatsächlichen Schaltung auseinander? Lief das über einen Vermittler, wo wurde der Vertrag geschlossen (Laden, Internet,Zeitung usw)?
M.E. läuft der Vertrag genau 24 Monate ab Vertragschluß.


----------



## senioreninfo (10 März 2012)

Zunächst würde ich auf die 1. Rechnung schauen. Dort steht das Beginn-Datum. Mitte Juni ist eine ungenaue Angabe. Dann ist die Frage: "Wann wurde gekündigt". Das geht hier nicht hervor. 3 Monate vor dem Beginn-Datum aus 1. Rechnung + 2 Jahre - 1 Tag wäre richtig. Ist dies nur 1 Tag überschritten besteht keine Chance. Also bei 15. Juni 2010 wäre das 14. März 2012 zum 14. Juni 2012. Wie war es also wirklich?

Es sieht fast aus, als hätte es der 29.2.12 sein müssen.


----------



## Teleton (10 März 2012)

Nicht ganz zutreffend. Siehe §188 Abs 2 BGB


> (2) Eine Frist, die nach Wochen, nach Monaten oder nach einem mehrere Monate umfassenden Zeitraum - Jahr, halbes Jahr, Vierteljahr - bestimmt ist, endigt im Falle des § 187 Abs. 1 mit dem Ablauf desjenigen Tages der letzten Woche oder des letzten Monats, welcher durch seine Benennung oder seine Zahl dem Tage entspricht, in den das Ereignis oder der Zeitpunkt fällt, im Falle des § 187 Abs. 2 mit dem Ablauf desjenigen Tages der letzten Woche oder des letzten Monats, welcher dem Tage vorhergeht, der durch seine Benennung oder seine Zahl dem Anfangstag der Frist entspricht.


Also der der genauso benannt ist. Beginn z.B. 1.6 = Ende mit Ablauf des 1.6 zwei Jahre später. Minus 3 Monate für den Eingang der Kündigung. 

Die 2 Jahresfrist ergibt sich aus §309 Zif 9 BGB, der Gesetzgeber wollte eine längere Bindung verhindern, deshalb ist nicht entscheidend ab wann telefoniert/freigeschaltet wurde sondern seit wann die vertragliche Bindung begann. Was TL als Beginn auf die  Rechnung schreibt ist allenfalls ein erster Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## hausmann (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich weiss nicht ob ich hier schon mal geschrieben hatte.

Es scheint geklappt zu haben
Ich habe auch Probleme mit Talkline.
Man kommt an keine Daten ran wenn man den Vertrag nicht hat. Ich hatte  lange überlegt das Geld zurück zu buchen um Kontakt mit dennen zu kommen. Weder über Tel. noch übers Internet war keine Mööglichkeit ran zu kommen. Heute habe ich endlich den Vertrag gefunden. Ich hatte den Vertrag mal aus der Werbung mal für 3, nochwas Euro abgeschlossen. Jetzt buchen die aber jeden Monat 18,45 Euro ab. Ich habe jetzt aber die Hoffnung von diesem Vertrag gelöst zu werden. Ich war zum Abschluss des Vertrages nicht geschäfstüchtig. Ich hatte am 1.10.10 einen sehr schweren unverschuldeten Verkehrsunfalles erlitten. habe es aber selber erst nach ca. 2 Monaten mitbekommen (Koma, leben an Maschien, multibles Organversagen usw, bin jetzt EU-Rentner) da hatte ich dann einen gesetlichen Vertretter. ( Monate nach dem Unfall war ich dann endlich wieder zu Hause. Der Vertrag wurde abgeschlossen wo ich unmündig war. Talkline möchte jetzt von mir eine Bestätigung dafür haben. Dürfte kein Problem sein, die Daten sind im Gericht bestimmt über Jahre gespeichert.


----------



## tom-tom (17 Juli 2012)

hände weg von talkline...
du kannst bei den a-lö.. alles abschließen, aber eine kündigung kommt nicht an.
per email, fax oder post
komischer weise bekam ich 2-3 monte vor vertragsende von talkline werbeanrufe meinen vertrag zu verlängern usw..
also hände weg !!!!


----------



## Goblin (17 Juli 2012)

Diese xxx Klitsche gibts immer noch ??

[Modedit by Hippo: Goblin ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ]


----------



## Goblin (17 Juli 2012)

Google irrt sich nicht
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sclient....,cf.osb&fp=1016d0c2c61e12df&biw=1920&bih=932


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2012)

Wenn die sich Watschen einfangen wollen - bitte.
Wir hier nicht


----------



## engel13071988 (14 August 2012)

takline einfach nur ein xxx unternehmen was leute so derbe ausnehmt nix die informieren keine neu kunden und meine schwester wurden die sim karten gespeert und in der zeit wo die karten gespeert waren kamen gleich zwei rechnungen und sie solle mich an die 300 mal angerufen habe zum glück habe ich meinen telefon verlauf und konnte sehen wie oft es war und es waren net mal an die 100 und das wo talkline meinte 300 mal waren die karten ja schon lange gespeert und dann kam eine dritte rechnung also wie soll es gehen das wenn karten gespeert sind mann 300 mal anrufen kann  lächerlich aber zum glück wird talkline darauf sitzen bleiben und den schaden selber begleichen leider kann mann net jeden menschen so verarschen und es gibt ja genügent wegen um gegen talkline anzugehen und das is auch passiert und zum guten für meine schwester  tja kann man mal sehen wie dumm talkline ist und nix internet flat hatte sie ja aber davon war ja nie was zu sehen .-)

talkline sollte mann lieber ganz dicht machen besser für die leute die mann leicht ausnhemen kann und die keine ahnung davon haben 

[Modedit by Hippo: Beleidigung gelöscht]


----------



## Hippo (14 August 2012)

Und manche Leute sollten ihre Postings vor dem Absenden nochmal auf Fehler überprüfen, auch die Anwendung der marginalen Rechtschreibregeln wie z.B. Groß- und Kleinschreibung würde von Respekt seinen potentiellen Lesern gegenüber zeugen.
Das Abschließen von Verträgen und die Einhaltung derer erfordert nunmal eine gewisse Grundintelligenz und wenn es nicht reicht die AGBs zu lesen sollte man es eben bleiben lassen mit den Verträgen...



> Fünf Vorschläge zur Vereinfachung der deutschen Rechtschreibung
> 
> Bitte durchlesen und schon mal an die Zukunft gewöhnen - Kommentare bitte dann nur noch in der neuen Rechtschreibung.
> 
> ...


----------



## engel13071988 (14 August 2012)

XD.....


----------



## BenTigger (15 August 2012)

soll wohl das XD.... im oberen Beitrag bedeuten oder??


----------



## Paul04 (17 August 2012)

Hallo,

habe 06.12.2010 meinen Verträgverlängert (schon seit 2006 Talkline Kunde) mit neuen Handy im
Mobilcom Shop. Habe jetzt am 11.08.2012 zum nächstmöglichen Termin gekündigt. (Also fpr Dezember da dort 24 Monate um sind. Habe ein Schreiben von Talkline bekommen das der Termin der 31.08.2013 ist?????? War in Shop die hat telefoniert mit Talkline ein hin und her ja zum 06.12.2012 nee doch nicht weil ich dort verlängert habe und ein neues Handy genommen habe und die haben den Termin vordatiert auf den 01.09.2011??? Ich habe aber schon ab Dezember den 2010 den neuen Vertrag gezahlt???? Kann mir jemand weiter helfen???


----------



## Hippo (17 August 2012)

Was steht auf Deiner Kopie des Zettels auf dem Du für die Verlängerung unterschrieben hast?


----------



## nascha2606 (18 August 2012)

Hallo,
bei mir hat sich folgendes zugetragen. Ich war mal Kundin bei Talkline. Vor ca. 2 Jahren bin ich da raus. Ich bin jetzt seit über einem Jahr bei O2 und davor habe ich ca. ein halbes Jahr eine Prepaid Karte genutzt. Sind also ca. fast zwei Jahre um, dass ich nicht mehr bei Talkline bin. Jetzt der Hammer, ich komme aus dem Urlaub zurück und finde 2 Mahnungen von Talkline und bereits ein Schreiben von deren Anwalt, ich hätte meine Rechnungen nicht bezahlt!!! Ich hatte erstens keine einzige Rechnung von denen bekommen und zweitens wusste ich gar nicht, dass ich dort noch Kundin bin. Blöder Weise habe ich die ganze Korrespondenz mit Talkline von damals bereits aus meinen Unterlagen aussortiert. Was kann ich jetzt am besten tun? Bevor ich noch einen Cent an die ..... bezahle, gehe ich lieber ins Gefängniss.


----------



## Hippo (18 August 2012)

Hattest Du damals Abruf vereinbart?
Wenn ja sollte Dir TL erklären können warum sie seit 2 Jahren nicht abgerufen haben


----------



## BenTigger (18 August 2012)

Abruf?? was meinst du damit? Oder meist du Lastschrift damit?

Bei Lastschrift werden die dann sagen, aber bei der Kündigung haben sie doch dem Lastschrifteinzug widersprochen


----------



## Hippo (18 August 2012)

Eben - und wenn die so argumentieren wäre die Kündigung bestätigt


----------



## nascha2606 (19 August 2012)

Ich hatte zwei Verträge und habe beide gleichzeitig gekündigt. Ich weiß nicht was die sich bei Talkline denken. Ich schreibe am besten mal an die Anwälte, mal gucken was zurück kommt. Sie haben jedenfalls nichts abgebucht.


----------



## mody34 (9 September 2012)

Wegen Sim Karte wenn man nach der Kündigung sie nicht innerhalb 14 Tage zurückschickt.Ich habe denen geschrieben das ich zum Anwalt gehen würde, dann diese Antwort:


> Sehr geehrter Herr *****,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 07.09.2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teleton (10 September 2012)

Die haben das auch  schon mal vom Gericht bestätigt bekommen:
http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/49403-urteil-kartenpfand-und-nichtnutzungsgebuhr-unzulassig/


----------



## sunnymarie32 (17 September 2012)

Ich hab auch das leidige Problem mit Talkline - Vertrag im Januar erloschen, im März eine Abbuchung von 9,95 ? ... Mail geschickt und zur Antwort bekommen, das wär für die SIM, die ich hätte zurücksenden müssen. Also angerufen, mich beschwert, denen erklärt, das sie nicht mehr existiert und gleichzeitig darauf hingewiesen, das ich das Geld zurück buche, da mir zugesichert wurde, die Gebühr wird mir aus Kulanzgründen erlassen. Gleichzeitig hab ich noch im März die Einzugsermächtigung extra gekündigt, weil mir meine Bank dazu geraten hat... Ein paar Tage später hatte ich eine Gutschrift von denen und da die ja eigentlich mit Rückbuchung doppelt war, hab ich auf eine Rechnung gewartet, damit ich die Gutschrift zurückgeben kann - kam nur nix für ne ganze Weile, statt dessen wurden Wochen später 19,95 abgebucht, trotz gekündigter Einzugsermächtigung. Das Spiel ging bis Juli, da hab ich nochmals die Einzugsermächtigung gekündigt, im August wurden prompt 29,95 abgebucht. Wieder angerufen und geschrieben, die auf die gekündigte Einzugsermächtigung hingewiesen und jegliche weitere Abbuchung untersagt, extra betont, das ich auch diesmal sofort das Geld zurückbuche und eine detaillierte Abrechnung verlangt, um evtl. berechtigte Forderungen per Überweisung auszugleichen zu können. Eine Rechnung kam nicht, statt dessen ein Schreiben über 2 x 10 € Gutschriften und zeitgleich ein Zahlschein über 29,95 ohne jegliche Erklärung für das Zustandekommen der Summe. Ein Paar Tage später waren 20 € auf meinem Konto, obwohl ich die Summe komplett zurück gebucht hatte ?! Und natürlich ignorieren die wieder mal die Kündigung und haben letzte Woche 39,95 abgebucht. Hab also wieder dort angerufen, an die 20 x betont, das ich das Geld heute noch zurück hole, ebenso oft jegliche weitere Buchungen -a auch Rückerstattungen und Gutschriften - untersagt, nochmals eine detaillierte und begründete Rechnung gefordert, die mir zugesagt wurde ala "kriegst nen Kontoauszug"... mal schaun, was jetzt passiert...
Die anfangs zurückgebuchten und von denen retour überwiesenen 9,95 werde ich wohl begleichen, da zu dem Zeitpunkt zwar der Vertrag erloschen, aber leider die Einzugsermächtigung nicht separat gekündigt war, die jetzt im August von denen erstattete Gutschrift über die 2 x 10 € ist erst nach meiner Rückbuchung erfolgt und somit deren "Verschulden" - obwohl ich ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen hab, das ich das Geld selbst zurückbuche und eine Gutschrift somit überflüssig ist. Durch das unseriöse Geschäftsgebaren sind mir Kosten entstanden: Telefongebühren für die Anrufe, Porto für die Einschreiben, die bei korrekter Vorgehensweise des Vereins nicht nötig gewesen wären, Spritgeld und Zeitaufwand für Fahrten zur Bank zwecks Rückbuchung unberechtigt gebuchter Summen, ganz abgesehen von dem Ärger, der mir jedesmal mit den unberechtigten Buchungen entstanden ist... Könnte ich nicht im Gegenzug eine Rechnung dafür aufmachen und die ein wenig schockieren ?


----------



## Hippo (17 September 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wie Talkline reagieren wird. Ich habe bei einer ähnlichen Situation bei Vodafone dann meine eigene Rechnung aufgemacht so gut es mir möglich war und meine kompletten Kosten gegengerechnet. Dabei kam heraus daß auch der letzte reguläre Abruf noch mit draufgegangen ist.
Damals habe ich diesen Abruf dank flexibler Bank noch zurückgeholt und per Einschreiben/Rückschein meine Aufrechnung geschickt. Auch die letzten Einschreibekosten waren in Anrechnung gebracht und die nach meiner Aufrechnung noch geschuldeten 4,- € überwiesen
Der letzte Satz in diesem Schreiben war, wenn sie jetzt noch was wollten müßten sie Klage einreichen.
Ab dato wurde kommentarlos alles zurückgebucht was geholt wurde - nach 3 Versuchen war Ruhe


----------



## sunnymarie32 (17 September 2012)

naja - leider kann ich die mir entstandenen Kosten nicht mehr genau nachvollziehen, da ich nicht nach jedem Anruf die tatsächlichen Kosten "abgefragt" hab. Portokosten könnte ich an Hand der gespeicherten Schreiben ausrechnen... Ich dachte da eher an einen Pauschalbetrag pro unberechtigter Buchung, da ja auch der Aufwand für meine Rückbuchungen nicht auf "Heller und Pfennig" bezifferbar sind - muss dafür jedesmal zu meiner Bank fahren, da das nicht online geht...

Hab grad vorhin nochmal mit meiner Bankberaterin gesprochen - leider scheint das immer mal vorzukommen, das Firmen gekündigte Einzugsermächtigungen ignorieren und man recht wenig dagegen machen kann... krieg nachher von meinem Nachbarn die Telefonnummer von seinem Sohn, der ist Anwalt... den werd ich abends mal unverbindlich um Rat fragen, wie ich weitere unberechtigte Buchungen verhindern kann und wie hoch ich meine Entschädigungspauschale ansetzen könnte


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2012)

sunnymarie32 schrieb:


> wie hoch ich meine Entschädigungspauschale ansetzen könnte


Entschädigung hin oder her - beim Hippo hat das womöglich geklappt aber evtl. nur aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht. Wie das nun bei dir ist, vermag ich nicht beurteilen zu können aber das "allgemeines Lebensrisiko" solltest du in deine Aufrechnung mit einplanen.
Rücklastschriften kann man durchaus auch telefonisch veranlassen. Deine Bank scheint ja schon sehr altmodisch zu sein. Dass du dort immer zum Schalter fahren musst, wird sicher nicht dem Telefonunternehmen an zulasten sein.


sunnymarie32 schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig hab ich noch im März die Einzugsermächtigung extra gekündigt, weil mir meine Bank dazu geraten hat...


Hast du das schriftlich, ist der Eingang bestätigt worden?


----------



## sunnymarie32 (17 September 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Entschädigung hin oder her - beim Hippo hat das womöglich geklappt aber evtl. nur aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht. Wie das nun bei dir ist, vermag ich nicht beurteilen zu können aber das "allgemeines Lebensrisiko" solltest du in deine Aufrechnung mit einplanen.
> Rücklastschriften kann man durchaus auch telefonisch veranlassen. Deine Bank scheint ja schon sehr altmodisch zu sein. Dass du dort immer zum Schalter fahren musst, wird sicher nicht dem Telefonunternehmen an zulasten sein.
> Hast du das schriftlich, ist der Eingang bestätigt worden?


 
naja - ist Volksbank - bei anderen geht das sogar online,  nur bei meiner Bank wieder mal nicht 

Ne Bestätgung über die Eingänge der Kündigungen der Einzugsermächtigung hab ich nie bekommen, allerdings hab ich noch die Einlieferungsbelege, da ich beide per Einschreiben geschickt hatte und an Hand der vergebenen Nummern müsste man ja die Zustellung nachweisen können. Zudem haben die Mitarbeiter bei der Telefonhotline bestätigt, das beide Kündigungsschreiben vorliegen. Für die Vertragskündigung hab ich auch keine Bestätigung erhalten, nur "Bettelbriefchen" - überlegs dir anders, wir bieten dir soooo was tolles... aber pünktlich zum Vertragsende ist die SIM deaktiviert worden...


----------



## Hippo (17 September 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie Talkline reagieren wird...


 
Hab ich ja geschrieben. Ich habs riskiert und es ist gut gegangen bzw das Ergebnis war das erwartete. Ansonsten hätte ich aber auch die Nerven gehabt es drauf ankommen zu lassen. Inwieweit jemand bereit ist auch das Risiko eines Prozesses einzugehen muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## sunnymarie32 (17 September 2012)

Leider ignoriert der Verein (Firma möchte ich die mit diesem unseriösen Geschäftsgebaren nicht nennen) mein Verbot, Gelder von meinem Konto einzuziehen. Meine Bank könnte mein Konto für alle abgehenden Zahlungen sperren, so das ich nur Geld empfangen, aber nix damit anfangen könnte, da nichtmal ich selbst dann noch Überweisungen oder auch nur Geldabhebungen tätigen könnte - was mir verständlicherweise garnicht weiterhilft, aber langsam bin ich echt sauer auf die, so das ich es auf nen Versuch ankommen lassen würde ....
Ich hab keine Rechtsschutz, so das ich einfach so mal zum Anwalt marschieren könnte, überleg aber grad noch, ob nicht erstmal ne Anzeige bei der Polizei reicht - für mein Verständnis ist es Diebstahl, wenn die ohne Einzugsermächtigung Geld von meinem Konto buchen und irgendwie muss ich denen ja klarmachen, das die Kündigungen kein Aprilscherz meinerseits, sondern mein voller Ernst waren - die brummen mir jeden Monat 10 € Rücklastschriftgebühren auf (kostet effektiv aber nur 3 € für die, was deren Problem ist, da die ja unberechtigt buchen) und wenn die so weitermachen, bin ich irgendwann bei 100 €, die die mir klauen.
Ich hab jetzt von denen 2 mal eine Gutschrift erhalten, trotz Rückbuchung meinerseits - einmal warens die 9,95 von der ersten Forderung, die können die meinetwegen bekommen - per Überweisung natürlich - und einmal 2x10 € im August, als die 29,95 € widerrechtlich abgebucht hatten und ich mich telefonisch drüber aufgeregt und die informiert hatte, das ich die Summe zurückgeholt habe. Diese 20 € sind aufgelaufene Rücklastschriftgebühren für Buchungen, die die nachweislich nach Eingang der ersten Kündigung der Einzugsermächtigung ausgeführt hatten. Klar stehen mir die eigentlich nicht zu, da ich das Geld ja schon selber wieder geholt hatte, trotzdem bin ich jetzt "gnatzig" und würd das eben nicht zurückgeben wollen -  einmal weil die selber Schuld sind, wenn die mir Geld schicken, das mir nicht zusteht - mach ich bei einer Überweisung nen Fehler und das Geld landet in Timbuktu, kann ich nur höflich dort anfragen, ob die geneigt sind, mir meine Kohle wiederzugeben und wenn die nicht wollen, muss ichs einklagen - ob das was bringt, ist ne andere Sache... ausserdem haben die jetzt 4 mal unberechtigt Geld von mir abgebucht und wenn ich 20 durch 4 teile, komm ich auf 5 €, die ich denen als Aufwandspauschale fürs Zurückbuchen, Telefon- und Portokosten für jede unberechtigte Buchung in Rechnung stellen würde... Die versuchen ja auch mit allen möglichen Tricks, mich zu besch....en, warum soll ich das nicht auch dürfen ? Firmen dürfen in so einem Fall Aufwandspauschalen und ähnliches geltend machen und ich geh mal davon aus, das ich als Privatperson die selben Rechte habe...


----------



## BenTigger (18 September 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen, wenn jemand ohne meine Genehmigung Geld von meinem Konto abbucht, dann lasse ich das zurückbuchen.
Wer Geld von mir möchte, hat mir ne Rechnung zu stellen und nicht einfach das Geld abzubuchen. Wenn der dann nicht lernt und es immer wieder versucht, dann muss er eben immer wieder die Rückbuchungsgebühren zahlen. Vielleicht lernt er das ja dann irgendwann, dass er so nicht an mein Geld kommt.


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2012)

sunnymarie32 schrieb:


> ...überleg aber grad noch, ob nicht erstmal ne Anzeige bei der Polizei reicht - für mein Verständnis ist es Diebstahl...


Diebstahl ist das nicht und auch sonst ist eine Straftat nicht zu erkennen, da es an den erforderlichen Tatbestandsmerkmalen mangelt. Die Klärung, aus welchem Grund TL von deinem Konto ohne Genehmigung abbucht, ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## sunnymarie32 (18 September 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Diebstahl ist das nicht und auch sonst ist eine Straftat nicht zu erkennen, da es an den erforderlichen Tatbestandsmerkmalen mangelt. Die Klärung, aus welchem Grund TL von deinem Konto ohne Genehmigung abbucht, ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


 
Als was würdest du das denn rein juristisch bezeichnen, wenn dir jemand ohne deine Erlaubnis Dinge wegnimmt ? Mit gekündigter Einzugsermächtigung zu buchen ist ja nichts anderes, als wenn ich beim Nachbarn die Wohnung ausräume, während der nur mal kurz die Tür offen stehen hat und grad nicht hinsieht... Und die Kündigungen liegen beide bei denen vor, was die mir telefonisch bestätigt hatten...


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2012)

sunnymarie32 schrieb:


> Als was würdest du das denn rein juristisch bezeichnen...


Kann ich nicht, bin kein Jurist!


sunnymarie32 schrieb:


> ...wenn dir jemand ohne deine Erlaubnis Dinge weg nimmt?


In diesem Fall ist das Geld ja nicht weg, der Wert ist nur vorüber gehend woanders.

Diebstahl:


> Wer eine fremde bewegliche Sache einem anderen in der Absicht wegnimmt, die Sache sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen, ...



eine Lastschrift ist keine bewegliche Sache
es hat für den Buchungszusammenhang einmal eine Genehmigung vorgelegen
es mangelt an einer Zueignungsabsicht eines Einzelnen und zudem erschwerend auch noch an einer rechtswidrigen


----------



## BenTigger (18 September 2012)

Ich verstehe das so, dass ich mit einem Girokonto eben auch zulasse, das sich andere von meinem Girokonto mit Lastschrift eine Dienstleistung bezahlen lassen können. An mir liegt es dann, die Bezahlung zu kontrolieren. Haben die im vorfeld von mir schon eine Zustimmung zur Abbuchung erhalten, habe ich 6 Wochen Zeit, diese Abbuchung zu kontrollieren. Mache ich innerhalb der 6 Wochen nichts, dann stimme ich dem Betrag zu.
Haben die keine Abbucherlaubnis von mir, habe ich 13 Monate Zeit, das zurückzubuchen.

Die Lastschrift ist eben ein Merkmal des Girokontos.

Mit einem Sparkonto geht das eben nicht. Da kann keiner eine Lastschrift einlösen, auch wenn er alle Daten und ggf. eine Abbucherlaubniss hat.
Das ist eben für die Konten so vertraglich festgelegt.


----------



## sunnymarie32 (18 September 2012)

stimmt - war heut nachmittag bei der Polizei und hab Anzeige erstattet, die werten das Ganze als Betrug, nicht als Diebstahl. Morgen seh ich zu, das ich einen Anwalt erreiche, den ich kenne und hoffe, das der mir weiterhelfen kann...
Sicher ist ein Girokonto auch so eingerichtet, das sich andere per Lastschrift "bedienen" können, nur brauchen die die Erlaubnis des Kontoinhabers und eben die haben die nicht mehr.


----------



## sammy Boitzenburg (20 September 2012)

Ich war 4jahre Talkline Kunde und habe im Sommer letzten Jahres meinen Vertrag gekündigt.Die Bestätigung der Kündigung liegt mir in Schriftform vor,trotzt allem bucht mir Talkline mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit Monat für Monat von meinem Konto Geld ab.Die Einzugsermächtigung habe ich Per Einschreiben wiederrufen mein Konto für Talkline gesperrt was diese Herrschaften aber überhaupt nicht interessiert!Ich lasse also jeden Monat das zu Unrecht abgebuchte Geld von meiner Bank zurück holen.Ich habe mich telefonisch mit dem Kundendienst wiederholt in Verbindung gesetzt,etliche Entschuldigungsschreiben erhalten mit bedauern wurde festgestellt das meine Verärgerung zu recht besteht und jezt währe alles geklärt das Abschlusskonto wurde auf Null gestellt,dann kommt der zwanzigste des nächsten Monats und Hurra mein Konto wurde von diesen Banditen schon wieder geplündert.Ihr seht also Talkline kann man wirklich nur seinem ärgsten Feind empfehlen.
                            mfg.Sammy


----------



## Jutta Schneider (15 Oktober 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline*
> 
> 
> möchte kündigen zum nechst möglichen termin.
> ...


----------



## Teleton (15 Oktober 2012)

Liebe Jutta, dann schicke der Debitel-Talkline so bald wie möglich ein Einschreiben mit Deinem Kündigungstext. Bei uns bist Du mit Deiner Kündigung falsch, wir sind nicht Talkline.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Oktober 2012)

Jutta Schneider schrieb:


> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > 11.2 Die Parteien können das Vertragsverhältnis unter Einhaltung
> ...


Das hast du hoffentlich an TL geschickt, wir hier sind nicht der Anbieter sondern diskutieren nur über ihn.


----------



## Mai2012 (23 Oktober 2012)

Takline ist für mich der Abzocker des Jahres 2012.
 Werde jetzt das ganze an WISO- ZDF-abgeben.

Mein Vertrag wurde zum Mai 2012 gekündigt.
Damit beginnt eine Horrorgeschichte jeden Monat, bis jetzt Oktober 2012.
Takline schickt jeden Monat eine neue Rechnung.
Diese wird jedesmal vom meinem aufgelöstem Konto versucht vergeblich einzuziehen.Bis jetzt wird mir von meiner Bank jedesmal eine Gebühr in Rechnug gestellt.
Dieses habe ich auf schriftlichem Weg bei Takline versucht zu Regelen. VERGEBENS. Dort gibt es keine Kopetenten Leute die das können.
Per mail geht so etwas schon garn nicht bei Takline.


----------



## Kleines (23 Oktober 2012)

Ich kann nur eins dazu sagen, daß es diese Betrüger noch gibt, ist mir unbegreiflich. Auch wir hatten mit denen zu tun. Hatten Rechnungen mit über 100 Euro im Monat, obwohl das Handy gar nicht mehr aktiv war. Nachdem wir fristgerecht den Vertrag kündigen wollten, erfuhren wir das das nicht möglich ist, weil er angeblich per Telefon verlängert worden war. Wochenlang haben wir versucht, die Vertragsverlängerung schriftlich zu bekommen. Irgendwann hatten wir sie endlich in den Händen. Der Vertrag wurde tatsächlich um 24 Monate verlängert. Aber bestimmt nicht von uns. Das Handy das es im übrigen dafür gab, hat sich die Angestellte des Telefonladens für 30 Euro unter den Nagel gerissen. Dazu muss ich sagen, daß der Telefonladen mit unserem Wohnort absolut nichts zu tun hat. Wir wussten nicht mal, wo dieser Ort ist. Auf jeden Fall einige hundert Kilometer von uns entfernt. Darauf sind wir zu Polizei und haben Anzeige erstattet. Es wurde ermittelt. Die Vertragsverlängerung wurde angeblich auf Band aufgenommen. Dies ging an die Staatsanwaltschaft. Und was kam dabei heraus, das Verfahren wurde eingestellt, weil die Stimme die " ja " zur Verlängerung nicht eindeutig zuzuordnen war. Wir hatten nur ein Schreiben in der Hand, daß der Vertrag am 30.02.2011 ( gibt es auch nur bei Talkline ) endet. Bis dahin haben wir alle Rechnungen bezahlt. Und dann war Schluss. Einzugsermächtigung eingezogen. Keinen Cent mehr überwiesen. Die SimKarte wurde im Februar 2011 per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort ( ganz wichtig ) zurückgeschickt. Das ist aber für Talkline kein Grund munter weiter Rechnungen zu schicken. Es kamen Schreiben von ominösen Rechtsanwälten wie zum Beispiel ( Pik und Kallenborn ), Gerichtsvollziehern und Geldeintreibern. Ganz wohl uns nicht dabei hart zu bleiben und nichts zu bezahlen. Und dann haben wir den Spies rumgedreht. Wir haben Talkline nicht mehr angeschrieben, sondern den Rechtsanwalt, der uns wieder mal gedroht hat mit Pfändung usw. Das war im November 2011. Wir haben gedroht, wenn er mit seinen Forderungen nicht aufhört, ihn und die ganze Gesellschaft anzuzeigen. Wir haben den die Kopie des Vertragsende mitgeschickt. Und siehe da, seit einem Jahr ist Ruhe. Wir haben seitdem nichts mehr gehört. 
Ich kann nur jeden raten, Finger weg von Talkline.
Und nur noch ein Tipp : Kontakt mit der Firma niemals per Telefon oder E-Mail. Kostet nur ein Schweinegeld und bringt nichts. Immer per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort. 
Ich wünsch Euch viel Durchhaltevermögen, aber es rentiert sich. 
Im übrigen nennt sich der Haufen jetzt T-mobile-de.


----------



## Kleines (23 Oktober 2012)

Ob das mit WISO was bringt, glaub ich nicht. Wir haben es auch über " Akte " probiert. Haben zwar 
Antwort erhalten, daß einige Zeit dauern wird. Aber das war vor einem Jahr. Ist schon weng lang. Wenn du im Recht bist und das beweisen kannst, lass es drauf ankommen. Lass dich nicht einschüchtern. Wende dich nicht mehr an Talkline, sondern an die dir drohen.


----------



## Hippo (23 Oktober 2012)

Kleines schrieb:


> ... weil er angeblich *per Telefon verlängert* worden war. Wochenlang haben wir versucht, die Vertragsverlängerung schriftlich zu bekommen. Irgendwann hatten wir sie endlich in den Händen. Der Vertrag wurde tatsächlich um 24 Monate verlängert. Aber bestimmt nicht von uns. Das Handy *das es im übrigen dafür gab, hat sich die Angestellte des Telefonladens für 30 Euro unter den Nagel gerissen*. Dazu muss ich sagen, daß der Telefonladen mit unserem Wohnort absolut nichts zu tun hat...


Wat nu? Per Telefon oder in einem Laden?




Kleines schrieb:


> ...Im übrigen nennt sich der Haufen jetzt T-mobile-de.


Quatsch!


----------



## BenTigger (23 Oktober 2012)

Mai2012 schrieb:


> Mein Vertrag wurde zum Mai 2012 gekündig
> 
> Takline schickt jeden Monat eine neue Rechnung.
> Diese wird jedesmal vom meinem aufgelöstem Konto versucht vergeblich einzuziehen.Bis jetzt wird mir von meiner Bank jedesmal eine Gebühr in Rechnug gestellt.


 
Moment mal.....Hast du eine Kündigungsbestätigung?

Deine Bank erhebt Gebühren für unberechtigte Abbuchungen?

Wenn ich eine Kündigungsbestätigung habe und die trotzdem abbuchen, würde ich meiner Bank aber gehörig auf die Finger klopfen wenn die mir dann auch noch dazu Gebühren abknüpfen.


----------



## Marie-Theres (24 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Vater hat seinen Vertrag auch fristgerecht bei denen gekündigt. Kurz vor Vertragsende rief jemand von Talkline an und gab mir (weil ich das Handy nutze) Informationen, dass man die Karte nach Vertragsende normal weiternutzen kann, ganz normal, wie eine Prepaidkarte. So weit so gut. Nun hat mein Vater entdeckt, dass jetzt jeden Monat 10€ abgebucht werden. Ich kriegte natürlich den Anschiss, was ich da abgeschlossen hätte. Ich habe nicht im geringsten irgendwo irgendetwas eingewilligt oder dergleichen.
Jetzt bin ich natürlich auch am überlegen, was ich dagegen tun soll. Aber nachdem ich eure Beiträge gelesen habe, bezweifle ich, dass ich überhaupt irgendetwas bezwecken kann. Na super!!


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2012)

Nicht genehmigte Abbuchungen kann man bis zu 13 Monaten zurückbuchen lassen.
Hast Du eine Kündigungsbestätigung?


----------



## hpp (24 November 2012)

Ich kämpfe mit der Fa., meiner Mutter (85 J.) werden seit ca. 2 Jahren nach Ablauf des fristgerecht gekündigten Vertrags monatlich ca. 20 Euro abgebucht!
Habe das kürzlich erst festgestellt, die Abbuchung stoppen lassen. Mit Datum vom 19.11.12 habe ich die erste Mahnung erhalten, kann aber nicht festsellen um was für eine Leistung, die diese Fa. erbringt, es sich handelt??????
Über Tel. ist sie nicht erreichbar, da ich immer ne Handynr. eingeben müßte die ja nicht mehr funktioniert weil kein Vertrag mehr vorhanden! (Logisch)
Auf der Mahnung steht eine Kundennr., kann mir einer sagen wie ich die einstzen kann bzw. Kontakt herstellen kann??????????????????


----------



## Teleton (25 November 2012)

Da gibt es mehrere denkbare Varianten. Ein paar Beispiele

1) Aufgrund eines Anrufs glaubt man die Kündigung sei zurückgenommen worden z.B. gegen Gewährung einer Treueprämie.
2) Die Kündigung kam nie an.
3) Seit einem Werbeanruf läuft eine Partnerkarte/Datenkarte.
4) Seit Vertragsbeginn läuft eine Partnerkarte
...
Wegen Rechnung online kommen keine Rechnung an, das die Karte nicht funzt liegt möglicherweise an Sperre wegen Nichtzahlung



> ...Kontakt herstellen....


 An die Adresse in der Mahnung unter Amngabe der Kundennummer, per Schneckenpost und Einschreiben. Zusätzlich eine hilfsweise Kündigung und einen hilfsweisen Widerruf reinpacken.


----------



## UndGehtDoch... (7 Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich habe einen Talkline "direct Flat M o2"-Vertrag (Flat ins o2- und ins Festnetz)
und bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. (Vertrag 24-Monate endet am 22.12.2013)

Die kostenlosen Optionen
- Multimedia Pack  (kündbar innerhalb der ersten 3 kostenlosen Monate)
- Rechnungschecker  (kündbar innerhalb der ersten 6 kostenlosen Monate)
hatte ich direkt nach der Aktivierung der SIM-Karte, online mit der pdf-Anlage meines Kündigungsschreiben, gekündigt. Bestätigung per E-Mail erhielt ich innerhalb von 48 Stunden.

Den "direct Flat M o2"-Vertrag hatte ich am 07.12.2012 um 0:06 online mit der pdf-Anlage meines Kündigungsschreiben, gekündigt. Bestätigung am 07.12.2012 um 10:06 per E-Mail erhalten.
Sie bestätigen die Kündigung des Vertrages zum 22.12.2013 und die Kündigung der Einzugsermächtigung zum 31.01.2014.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## jupp11 (7 Dezember 2012)

Was hat jetzt dieses Talklinewerbeposting mit dem Thema des Thread "Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline" zu tun?


----------



## Teleton (7 Dezember 2012)

> Den "direct Flat M o2"-Vertrag hatte ich am 07.12.2012 um 0:06 online mit der pdf-Anlage meines Kündigungsschreiben, gekündigt. Bestätigung am 07.12.2012 um 10:06 per E-Mail erhalten.


Wundert mich weil e-Mail und PDF die vertraglich geforderte Schriftform nicht einhält. Werden die milde in der Weihnachtszeit?


> Sie bestätigen die Kündigung des Vertrages zum 22.12.2013 und die Kündigung der Einzugsermächtigung zum 31.01.2014.


Alles andere wäre auch strafrechtlich bedenklich geworden.


----------



## UndGehtDoch... (7 Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend,



jupp11 schrieb:


> Was hat jetzt dieses Talklinewerbeposting mit dem Thema des Thread "Kündigung Handyvertrag bei Talkline" zu tun?


Habe einen Talkline-Mobilfunktarif und habe diesen rechtzeitig im Talkline-Kunden-Portal gekündigt, wo ist das Problem "jupp11"?
Ach ja, abgeschlossen hatte ich diesen "direct Flat M"-Tarif (Flat ins o2- und ins Festnetz) weil die zweifache Flatrate mich nur 2,00 Euro/Monat kostet, Tarif war ein Aktionsangebot.



Teleton schrieb:


> Wundert mich weil e-Mail und PDF die vertraglich geforderte Schriftform nicht einhält. Werden die milde in der Weihnachtszeit?


Hatte die Kündigungen jeweils im Talkline-Kunden-Portal vorgenommen und das Kündigungsschreiben als pdf-Anlage angehängt. Also nicht per E-Mail. Weihnachten hin oder her, da ich grundsätzlich nicht auf den letzten Drücker kündige, war dieser Weg ohne Risiko. Denn hätte ich keine Bestätigung erhalten wäre genug Zeit gewesen per Brief (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) noch fristgerecht zu kündigen.

Gruß
Bernd


PS Nein, nein, ich bekomme keine Tantieme von Talkline...


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2012)

UndGehtDoch... schrieb:


> wo ist das Problem?


...du hasttest die Zusammenhänge zwischen o2 und Talkline nicht erwähnt und Hellsehen gehört hier nicht zum Repertoire.


UndGehtDoch... schrieb:


> Nein, ich bekomme keine Tantieme von Talkline...


... und das Forum computerbetrug.de ist kein Hetzforum. Allerdings ist schon auffällig, wenn bei manchen Unternehmen der Umgang mit den Kunden hier und da muffelt. Neben Talkline bekleckert sich z. B. auch Mobilkom-Debitel nich immer mit Rum. Aber wenn schon einer "md" heißt - doch das ist ein ganz anderes Thema, genau so auch die Parallelen zwischen Debitel und Talkline.


----------



## UndGehtDoch... (8 Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen,


Reducal schrieb:


> ...du hasttest die Zusammenhänge zwischen o2 und Talkline nicht erwähnt und Hellsehen gehört hier nicht zum Repertoire.


Habe ich da was übersehen...  Mein Beitrag #348 beginnt mit :
"ich habe einen Talkline "direct Flat M o2

"-Vertrag..."



Reducal schrieb:


> ... und das Forum computerbetrug.de ist kein Hetzforum. Allerdings ist schon auffällig, wenn bei manchen Unternehmen der Umgang mit den Kunden hier und da muffelt. Neben Talkline bekleckert sich z. B. auch Mobilkom-Debitel nich immer mit Rum. Aber wenn schon einer "md" heißt - doch das ist ein ganz anderes Thema, genau so auch die Parallelen zwischen Debitel und Talkline.


D'accord!
Aus diesem Grunde kündige ich immer frühzeitig im Zweifelfall per Einschreibebrief mit Rückschein.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2012)

UndGehtDoch... schrieb:


> > ich habe einen Talkline "direct Flat M o2
> >
> > "-Vertrag..."


Dann wurde das von Laien auf diesem Gebiet, wie mir und jupp11, halt überlesen oder/und nicht verstanden. Sorry, dass man so nachlässig sein konnte.


----------



## UndGehtDoch... (20 Dezember 2012)

"Nur" eine Frechheit ? 

Hi,
Talkline hat versucht auf meiner aktuellen Rechnung
"Sonstige Gebühren Änderung Bankverbindung" über 2,95 Euro zu kassieren und zwar für meinen
Widerruf der Einzugsermächtigung nach Vertragsende.

Dieser Rechnungsposition habe ich freundlich widersprochen und postwendend teilte mir Talkline mit:
"Da uns Ihre Zufriedenheit am Herzen liegt, haben wir die ... Gebühr ... Ihrem Kundenkonto gutgeschrieben."

Warum nicht gleich so?
Gruß


----------



## Amazone (22 Februar 2013)

Ich habe von meinem Exmann einen alten Handyvertrag leider weiterzahlen müssen. In diesem Vertrag sind 2 Rufnummern und 2 Karten enthalten gewesen.

Ich habe im Oktober 2012 den Vertrag zum 17.01.2013 gekündigt.

Wortwörtlich:
_Hiermit kündige ich meinen Vertrag zu o.g. Kundennummer xxxx zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt._

Im Kopf des Schreibens hatte ich eine der Rufnummern und die Kundennummer angegeben.

Die Kündigung wurde bestätigt. Nun hat Talkline wieder die Hälfte des Betrages abgebucht. Nach einem Anruf dort wurde behauptet, dass ich nur eine Nummer gekündigt habe, weil ja die zweite nicht im Schreiben stand. Angeblich stünde in deren AGB, dass jede Nummer einzeln gekündigt werden muss, bzw. ich hätte beide Nummern aufführen müssen.

Ich habe aber geschrieben: Ich kündige den Vertrag zu o.g. *Kundennummer* und nicht zu o.g. *Rufnummer*...

Was nun?


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2013)

Steht weiter oben schon, mußt mal den Thread durchblättern.


----------



## Amazone (22 Februar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Steht weiter oben schon, mußt mal den Thread durchblättern.


Habe mich jetzt durchgewühlt. Da hatte die Partnerkarte einen anderen Vertrag. Bei mir lief alles über eine Kundennummer und einen Vertrag. Diesen Vertrag zur Kundennummer habe ich ja fristgerecht gekündigt.


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2013)

Also ich geh´ mal davon aus daß Dir die Trennung/Scheidung die Angst vor Anwälten und Gerichten genommen hat.
Ich weiß wie ich reagieren würde ...
Einschreiben Rückschein mit der Klarstellung daß Du die Kundennummer gekündigt hast und die Ankündigung daß Du den irrtümlich abgebuchten Betrag bereits rückbuchen hast lassen ...
Danach stell Dich auf ein Mahndonnerwetter ein was Dich eigentlich erst wieder bei einem Mahnbescheid interessieren muß. Dann halt widersprechen und gut (erstmal)
Normalerweise sollte ab da dann Ruhe sein. Wenn nein würdest Du dann ab da einen Anwalt brauche. Frag doch da mal (sofern vorhanden) Deine Rechtschutzversicherung nach einer Kostenübernahmeerklärung


----------



## Amazone (22 Februar 2013)

Danke für Deine Antwort. So ein Schreiben mit diesem Inhalt habe ich soeben fertig gemacht und denen zugefaxt. Fax sollte ausreichen hoffe ich, der Sendebericht liegt mir vor.

Nun bin ich auch gespannt, ob mir beide Karten berechnet werden, denn weder meine noch die von meinem Exmann wurden zurück gesendet. Auf der Kündigungsbestätigung stand natürlich nichts davon, dass man dies tun muss. Ich habe eben erst hier davon gelesen und die Frist ist bereits verstrichen.


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2013)

Amazone schrieb:


> ...Nun bin ich auch gespannt, ob mir beide Karten berechnet werden...


Da gibts mittlerweile Urteile dazu daß das nicht rechtens ist



Amazone schrieb:


> ...denn weder meine noch die von meinem Exmann wurden zurück gesendet...


Scheint ein Herzchen zu sein wie meine (H)exe



Amazone schrieb:


> Auf der Kündigungsbestätigung stand natürlich nichts davon, dass man dies tun muss. Ich habe eben erst hier davon gelesen und die Frist ist bereits verstrichen.


Das steht doch deutlich in den AGB in 6 Punkt großer Schrift ...
... hast Du die etwa NICHT gelesen?
ICH BIN ENTSETZT!
[ironie off]
Wenn ja, rückbuchen und gut ist

btw - aus welchem Grund mußtest Du über haupt das Handy von Deinem Ex zahlen? Lief der Vertrag von vornherein auf Dich?


----------



## Amazone (22 Februar 2013)

Ja, der Vertrag lief auf mich. Wir haben uns echt im Guten getrennt und er hat mir auch das Geld bis zum Vertragsende immer überwiesen.
Das war also nicht das Problem und muss hier nicht erörtert werden.


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2013)

Das kam so aber nicht rüber ...


----------



## Engelpetra (27 März 2013)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier. Habe mit der Firma Talkline auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und weiß jetzt nicht mehr weiter.
Ich habe einen Partnervertrag 2011 abgeschlossen. Im Anfang war auch alles soweit ok. Ab April 2012 kamen dann keine Rechnungen mehr aber von meinem Konto wurden munter die monatlichen Beiträge abgebucht - nur diese konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen. Aufgrund dessen habe ich denen mehrfach geschrieben per email und über das Kontaktformular. Antwort Fehlanzeige. Im September habe ich dann der Abbuchung widersprochen bei meiner Bank. Reaktion von Talkline Null. Jetzt habe ich vor einigen Wochen die Sperrankündigung bekommen mit einer Rechnung. Ich also an Talkline über das Kontaktformular erneut geschrieben, dass ich diese Aufstellung nicht verstehe und ich Rechnungskopien erhalten möchte. Darüberhinaus hatte ich um vorzeitige Aufhebung der Verträge gebeten, da ich mir diese als Hartz IV-Empfänger nicht mehr leisten kann und will. Wieder keine Reaktion. Nun habe ich eine letzte Mahnung erhalten mit einer Schadenersatz-Abrechnung und soll innerhalb von 5 Tagen knapp 400 Euro überweisen. Sorry bei 374 Euro monatlich kann ich das nicht stemmen und weiß jetzt nicht, was ich noch machen soll. Wie seid Ihr denn da raus gekommen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 März 2013)

Das ist jetzt ne blöde Situation für dich - eine mehr! Aber warum schreibselbst du nur per eMail/Kontaktformular und nicht per Briefpost? Dass du dann einfach die Abbuchungen stornierst, ist auch nicht korrekt, abgesehen davon, dass natürlich TL sich auch wie so oft blöd verhält.
Sich hinter persönlichem Schiksal verkriechen zu wollen ist dann auch nicht gerade die beste Strategie. Du wusstest doch bestimmt schon bei Vertragsabschluss, dass es dir finanziell nicht so sehr rosig geht, oder?


----------



## Engelpetra (28 März 2013)

Habe auch per Briefpost geschrieben allerdings nicht als Einschreiben und bei Vertragsabschluss wusste ich noch nicht, dass es mir so schlecht gehen würde.


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2013)

Engelpetra schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Partnervertrag 2011 abgeschlossen. Im Anfang war auch alles soweit ok.


Mit wem hast du eigentlich den Vertrag geschlossen? Mit Talkline direkt oder über einen Reseller? Wer ist konkret dein Vertragspartner?


----------



## Teleton (29 März 2013)

Hast Du den Vertrag im Laden oder per Fernabsatz (Telefon, Internet,Fax...)geschlossen? Wenn Fernabsatz, wie sah die Widerrufsbelehrung aus?


----------



## laura..... (30 März 2013)

ich hab auch Probleme mit talkline.
auf meiner Rechnung stehen immer so 20 euro, aber es gehen monatlich 50 euro von meinem Konto ab...
jetzt wollte ich den vertrag kündigen , der im Juni abläuft doch der wurde schon im Oktober verlängert.


----------



## Hippo (30 März 2013)

Dann solltest Du mal nachfragen ...
Die Antwort kriegst Du eher bei Talkline als hier


----------



## Clausi (24 Juni 2013)

Also Talkline ist der letzte D***. Vor fast 3 Jahren mal einen Handyvertrag abgeschlossen und nie damit telefoniert.dann 2 Jahre bezahlt und sofort nach Vertragsabschluß gekündigt. Einige Monate später fingen die an wieder Geld abzubuchen, was ich jedesmal zurückbuchen ließ. Jetzt kam eine Kündigung von dem D*** mit einer Schlußforderung von 145€. Nie wieder Talkline, nie wieder einen Mobilfunkvertrag , nie wieder Vodafone oder sonst einen Mobilfunkladen.Schluß mit Handy und ständiger Erreichbarkeit

Ruhig brauner ruhig... Hab mal deine Entgleisung entschärft BT/MOD


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2013)

....da hilft nur noch eines, Auswandern: http://blog.ausgefallene-ideen.com/2012/06/26/flug-zum-mond-kostet-155-millionen-us-dollar/ (ohne Rückflug!)


----------



## lagerheini (2 August 2013)

ACHTUNG
Ich hatte die Seite 
www.kuendigunghandyvertrag./kuendigung-talkline
aufgerufen und sofort einen Virusangriff.
Bedrohung. Exploit: Blackhole Exploit Kit (type 26029)


----------



## Amazone (8 August 2013)

Amazone schrieb:


> Ich habe von meinem Exmann einen alten Handyvertrag leider weiterzahlen müssen. In diesem Vertrag sind 2 Rufnummern und 2 Karten enthalten gewesen.
> 
> Ich habe im Oktober 2012 den Vertrag zum 17.01.2013 gekündigt.
> 
> ...



Diese Angelegenheit zog sich bis jetzt hin. Auch nach Widerspruch gegen die falsch ausgeführte Kündigung und Entzug der Einzugsermächtigung, wurde weiter abgebucht. Die Lastschriften ließ ich natürlich immer zurück gehen.

Im Juli kam dann ein Schreiben, dass ich über 200 Eur bezahlen solle. Dieses Schreiben enthielt unter Anderem eine Zinsforderun von !!8!!% und die Androhung den Fall an einen Anwalt zu übergeben.

Ich schrieb darauf hin, dass ich dem gelassen entgegen sehe und einer gerichtlichen Mahnung widersprechen werde. Man könne mich ja dann gern verklagen...

Nun: heute kam ein Schreiben von Talkline, dass man die Kündigung für meine zweite Rufnummer ebenfalls rückwirkend zum Januar anerkenne und alle Gebühren ausgebucht würden. Man hat sich für die Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigt.

Also Ende gut, alles gut. Man darf sich nicht unterkriegen lassen.


----------



## slogi (25 August 2013)

Hallo
Ich war ja Kunde bei KDG. Jetzt kommt es....
Habe zum nächst möglichen Zeitpunkt gekündigt, wusste nicht mehr meine Vertragslaufzeit.
KDG bestätigte zum Monats Ende und bedauerten meinen schritt der Kündigung.
Gut denke ich Tel Nummer zum neuen Anbieter wurde frei gegeben, Abschlussrechnung bekommen, alles gute.
Dann drei Monate später bekomme ohne Vorankündigung oder vorheriges aufklären irgendwelcher Kosten die entstehen können bei frühzeitiger Kündigung eine Rechnung über die Restzahlung meines Vertrages der ja noch ein Jahr läuft.
Emails, Telefonate , Mahnungen etc. folgten.
sie haben versehentlich meinen Vertrag ein Jahr zu früh gekündigt.
Ich solle jetzt für die Kosten aufkommen.....
Ich sitze es jetzt aus, haben ihnen mehrmals das Angebot unterbreitet den Vertrag wieder auf zu nehemen und und und....nöö, das System könnte es nicht rückgängig machen.
Wie gesagt, ich sitze es aus.Ist das der Hammer...


----------



## Jens74 (12 Oktober 2013)

Auch ich habe grad "Spaß" mit Talkline.

Im August 2011 habe ich einen Vertrag mit zwei Simkarten und zwei Rufnummern für je 9,95 abgeschlossen. Ich habe eine Kundennummer und eine Vertragsnummer dazu und bekomme auch immer nur eine Rechnung. 

Der Vertrag wurde fristgerecht gekündigt und beide Rufnummern wurden samt Kundennummer und Vertragsnummer explizit in der Kündigung aufgeführt. Die Kündigung wurde von Talkline schriftlich bestätigt und die Simkarten zum Vertragsende deaktiviert. Da das mitten im Monat erfolgte, hab ich den vermeintlich letzten, reduzierten Rechnungsbetrag von 18,95 im September 2013 auch nicht als verdächtig wahrgenommen. Allgemein habe ich die Rechnungen wegen Nichtnutzung der Simkarten eh nie kontrolliert. War immer derselbe Betrag 19,90 , von daher pffft...

Nun krieg ich heut wieder ne Rechnungs-Email. Wie kann das sein, denk ich. Also wollte ich mich auf der Webseite einloggen, um das abzuchecken. Ging nicht mehr. Habe ich anhand der Telefonnummer ein neues Passwort angefordert. Ich wurde dann aufgefordert, wegen angeblichen "Erst-Logins" einen Benutzernamen und ein persönliches Passwort festzulegen. Haaaallooooo, ich habe einen Benutzernamen und Passwort, warum funktioniert das nicht mehr und warum soll ich das neu vergeben. Der Witz ist, das mein ursprünglicher Benutzername als "bereits vergeben" nicht mehr nutzbar ist.

Wie auch immer, nachdem ich das erledigt hatte, habe ich die Rechnungen gecheckt. Da haben die entgegen der Kündigung eine von den zwei Nummern noch auf aktiv, obwohl die Simkarten gar nicht mehr funktionieren. Und sie wollen dafür eine um 5 Euro höhere Grundgebühr als bisher, also 14,95.

Und in der Rechnung aus September über 18,95 (wie sich rausstellte, setzt sich das aus anteiligen Kosten für die widerrechtlich weitergeführte eine Rufnummer und die andere, die sie als gekündigt führen zusammen) ist ein Willkommensschreiben für Neukunden drin. Lustig, oder?

Jedenfalls hab ich erstmal alles seit August zurückgebucht, Talkline über das Kontakformular darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, das es keinen Vertrag mehr gibt, da sie mir die Kündigung für beide Rufnummern bestätigt haben. Dann habe ich auch gleich noch ein Fax geschickt mit Widerruf der Einzugsermächtigung und der Frage, woraus sie trotz bestätigter Kündigung ein Recht zur teilweisen Weiterführung des Vertrages herleiten, zumal beide Simkarten deaktiviert sind. Außerdem steht drin, das ich ab sofort ausnahmslos alles an Abbuchungen von Talkline stornieren werde und wenn sie mich weiterhin als Vertragskunden führen, Strafanzeige stellen werde. 

Mal schaun, was passiert.

Kleine Anekdote noch zum Thema Formgerechte Kündigung:

Ich hatte mal bei direkt bei Vodafone einen Duovertrag. Da wurde irgendwann mitten in der Laufzeit höhere Rechnungsbeträge abgebucht, obwohl auch diese beiden Simkarten ungenutzt vor sich hin oxidierten. Der Anruf bei VF ergab, das Zusatzoptionen gebucht wurden und das per SMS bestätigt wurde. Keiner wusste dort, wer das gebucht haben soll und man war der Meinung, das die Benachrichtigung per SMS ausreichend und rechtsgültig sei. Also habe ich die Karten in Betrieb genommen und siehe da, es gab tatsächlich jene SMSen. Jedenfalls haben die die nicht von mir angeforderten Optionen deaktiviert und mir das Geld erstattet. Allerdings konnte ich mir dann nicht verkneifen, den Vetrag per SMS zu kündigen und nach einer schriftlichen bestätigung zu verlangen. Man teilte mir dann per Brief mit, das dies nur in gerichtlich anerkannter Schriftform (Brief/Fax) erfolgen kann. Daraufhin habe ich per Email gefragt, warum sie für sich die Rechtsgültigkeit von Vertragsänderungen per SMS in Anspruch nehmen, mir aber diese Möglichkeit nicht zugestehen. Es dauerte ein paar Tage, dann erhielt ich sowohl SMS, Email und Brief mit der Kündigungsbestätigung. Die Kündigung wurde auch anstandslos zum Termin ausgeführt. So kanns also auch gehn.


----------



## zimtsternchen (5 November 2013)

Ist ja interessant, was ich hier so lese! Ich hab im letzten Jahr meinen Vertrag bei Talkline gekündigt und auch eine Bestätigung mit Datum 31.8.2013 erhalten. Im September wurden dann 9,90 Euro abgebucht. Dachte, ok, wird noch eine Forderung aus August sein. Im Oktober nun das selbe Spiel! Hab dann eine Rückbuchung gemacht und ein Fax an Talkline geschickt, aus welchen Gründen mir immer noch Beträge abgebucht werden und ich auch gleich mal die erteilte Einzugsermächtigung entziehe! Nun kam heute ein Schreiben, dass meine Oktober Zahlung zurückgebucht wurde und diese nun mit November Gebühr abgebucht wird. Wieder Fax raus, warum ich noch keine Antwort auf mein Fax vom ..... erhalten habe und der Vertrag ja bereits zu 31.8. ausgelaufen wäre und ich hiermit nochmals die Einzugsermächtigung zurücknehme! Bin gespannt, was kommt. Wenn nochmal abgebucht wird, dann mach ich eben wieder eine Rückbuchung und geb alles nach nochmaliger "Verwarnung" an einen Anwalt! Mach da gar nicht lange rum!


----------



## BenTigger (5 November 2013)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, was kommt. Wenn nochmal abgebucht wird, dann mach ich eben wieder eine Rückbuchung und geb alles nach nochmaliger "Verwarnung" an einen Anwalt! Mach da gar nicht lange rum!



Wieso gleich zum Anwalt? Kostet nur unnötig Geld. Ich würde die Kündigung, Bestätigung und die Faxe mit Sendebestätigung griffbereit legen.
Geld dann immer wieder ohne weiteren Komentar zurückbuchen. Das ist dann deren Problem, wenn sie das nicht in den Griff kriegen.

Vorausgesetzt, meine Kündigung und die Bestätigung lauten auf den selben Vertrag


----------



## Steff-for (29 Oktober 2014)

Gibts hier auch juristisch fundierte Antworten, oder ist das ein Jammerportal gegen Talkline?

Ich hab auch eine lange Reise mit den Brüdern hinter mir.... Kommen jedoch immer wieder mit noch irgendeiner abstrusen Forderung (nunmehr 2,60€ - welche der Netzbetreiber ihnen nachgereicht hätte).

Also meine Frage: Gibts da Anstrengungen in Richtung Sammelklage gegen Talkline oder dergleichen?


----------



## dvill (29 Oktober 2014)

So fundiert ist dieses Forum dann doch, dass hier nicht über in Deutschland nicht existente Sammelklagen palavert wird.


----------



## BenTigger (29 Oktober 2014)

Steff-for schrieb:


> Gibts hier auch juristisch fundierte Antworten, oder ist das ein Jammerportal gegen Talkline?



Sorry, unsere Juristen unter den Usern klagen und jammern halt immer nur, wie es unter Juristen üblich ist.



> Also meine Frage: Gibts da Anstrengungen in Richtung Sammelklage gegen Talkline oder dergleichen?



Tja und da ist schon das zweite Problem,
ein so juristisch versierter User wie du, der sein gesammtes juristisches Wissen aus amerikanischen Krimmiverblödungsserien angesammelt hat,
ist natürlich juristisch weitaus bewanderter, als unsere heimischen Juristen, die doch tatsächlich immer noch daran glauben, dass unserer deutscher Gesetzgeber keine Sammelklagen in unserem Heimatland zugelassen hat.
Die haben vor jammern und klagen keine Zeit, um sich mit US Krimmiserien fortzubilden.

armes Deutschland..... Immer noch ohne Hammelplagen


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte gern eine Keule vom Hammel ...
Ach ja - den Thread lesen könnte durchaus fundamentale Erkenntnis bringen.
Unser Antwortsuchundvorleserbeauftragte ist in Pension gegangen ...


----------



## naiv (4 Januar 2015)

Talkline ist eine xxx Unternehmen, xxx auf Konten, bekam ich die Rechnung für die Karte, von denen ich noch nie einen Vertrag schriftlich und telefonisch unterzeichnet.


----------



## Schulnaja (14 Juni 2016)

Hallo,
zur+ück zum Thema, ich hatte eine ganz ähnliche Auseinandersetzung, auch schon vor einer Weile mit Debitel, aber das ist ja eigentlich die umbenannte Talkline, die es nicht mehr gibt oder ?


----------



## Tanser (25 September 2016)

Talkline wurde meines Wissens von Debitel übernommen und ist damit Rechtsnachfolger,
also steht für alle Rechte und Pflichten ein.


----------

